# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Haki Stermilli - Sikur Te Isha Djale

## Darius

Me ka rene ne dore libri i Haki Stermillit, *Sikur Te Isha Djale*. Besoj se shume nga antaret e kane lexuar si liber e megjithate si njeri nga romanet e pare te letersise shqipe te viteve 30-te ja vlen te jete dhe i hedhur ne forumin tone. 

Perpara se te fillohet leximi i librit do ishte me vend te rikujtohet dhe njehere cfare thuhet ne Historine e Letersise Shqiptare mbi kete shkrimtar:




> Haki Stërmilli (45) (1895-1953) ka qenë një tjetër prozator e dramaturg mjaft sentimental. Lindi më 7 maj 1895 më Dibër. Shkollën e kreu në Selanik. Ndoqi edhe një shkollë të mesme në gjuhën turke në Manastir, drejtor i së cilës qe atdhetari shqiptar Bajo Topulli (1868-1930). Gjatë Luftës Ballkanike të vitit 1913 Stërmilli me gjithë familje u shtrënguan të arratisen nga Dibra, e pushtuar prej ushtrisë serbe, dhe të gjejnë strehë në Shqipëri. Në fillim u ngulën në Elbasan e më pas në Durrës. Stërmilli dëshironte të studionte në Evropën Perëndimore, por nuk mundi, sepse familja e detyroi të martohet me të venë e të vëllait më të madh, të vrarë më 1912. Në krahinën e Matit gjeti punë si sekretar nënprefekture, kurse më 1918 u bë vetë zëvendës nënprefekt. Mati ishte vendlindja e çifligarit feudal Ahmet Zogu (1895-1961), që më pas do të bëhej Mbret i Shqiptarvet. Në fillim Stërmilli shkonte mirë me Zogun, meqenëse ishte mësues i motrave të shumta të tij, princeshave të ardhshme. Më 1920 u emërua sekretar i Ministrisë së Brendshme në Tiranë, por shumë shpejt u bë armik i betuar i Zogut të etshëm për pushtet. Së bashku me Avni Rustemin (1895-1924), të adhuruar nga rinia e Shqipërisë për vrasjen e çifligarit Esad Pashë Toptani (1863-1920) në Paris më 13 qershor 1920, Stërmilli themeloi më 1922 shoqërinë demokratike 'Bashkimi', e cila pati përkrahje të gjerë në atë kohë, kur mbizotëronin trazira politike. Zogu organizoi vrasjen e Avni Rustemit dhe më në fund mori fuqinë pas rënies së qeverisë së Fan Nolit më 1924. 
> 
> Stërmilli u shtrëngua kështu të largohet nga vendi, sikundër edhe shumë intelektualë dhe demokratë të tjerë. Pas një viti në Itali e në Francë, vajti në Bashkimin Sovjetik, ku, gjatë katërmbëdhjetë muajve të qëndrimit atje, u takua me Ali Kelmendin (1900-1939) e me brezin e parë të revolucionarëve komunistë shqiptarë, që studionin atje. Nga Bashkimi Sovjetik vajti në Austri dhe bashkëpunoi në Vjenë si gazetar dhe veprimtar politik kundër regjimit zogist në Shqipëri. Më 19 mars 1929, Stërmilli u kap nga policia jugosllave dhe iu dorëzua autoriteteve shqiptare, një akt ky që shkaktoi protesta energjike në qarqet e majta në Evropë. Kongresi i Dytë i Lidhjes Antiimperialiste, i mbledhur në Frankfurt në pranverë 1929, dërgoi letra e telegrame proteste në Jugosllavi e Shqipëri, të nënshkruara ndër të tjerë nga shkrimtari francez Anri Barbys (Henri Barbusse, 1873-1935), fizikani Albert Ajnshtajn (Albert Einstein, 1879-1955), udhëheqësi komunist bullgar Georgi Dimitrov (1882-1949), social-demokrati japonez Tecu Katajama (1887-1945), filozofi gjerman Teodor Lesing (Theodor Lessing, 1872-1933), e në veçanti nga Fan Noli (1882-1965). Me gjithë këto protesta, Stërmilli u dënua në fillim me pesë vjet burg, kurse në gusht 1935 me një afat të dytë burgimi. Gjatë Luftës II Botërore, mori pjesë në lëvizjen nacional-çlirimtare dhe kryesoi komitetin ekzekutiv të Këshillit Nacionalçlirimtar në krahinën e vendlindjes Dibër. Pas marrjes së pushtetit nga komunistët, Stërmilli u zgjodh anëtar i Kuvendit Popullor. Në tetor 1946 u emërua gjithashtu drejtor i Bibliotekës Kombëtare, kurse në tetor 1949 drejtor i Muzeut të Luftës Nacional Çlirimtare. Haki Stërmilli vdiq më 17 janar 1953 pas një sëmundjeje të gjatë, duke mbetur autor i tre romaneve, mbi tridhjetë tregimeve, pesë pjesëve teatrale, dy ditareve dhe dhjetëra artikujve nëpër gazeta.
> 
> Më e shquara ndër veprat e Stërmillit është romani Sikur t'isha djalë, Tiranë 1936, i cili rrëfen në formë ditari përpjekjet e një vajze të re, me emrin Dije Kërthiza, për t'u çliruar nga prangat e shoqërisë. Dijen nuk e ka lejuar i ati patriarkal, Sula, të vejë në shkollë dhe e ka mbyllur brenda mureve të shtëpisë gati që në fëmini. Ajo do që të martohet me atë që dashuron, Shpend Rrëfenë, por dëshira nuk i plotësohet, sepse e martojnë me forcë siç kërkonte i ati, me një tregtar të pasur e të moshuar, të cilin ajo nuk e do. Ankthi e vuajtjet shpirtërore, bashkë me sëmundjen që e ka zënë (tuberkulozin), e bëjnë Dijen të hedhë në ditar përsiatjet e saj për domosdoshmërinë e ndryshimeve sociale në jetën e gruas shqiptare përgjithësisht. Shpresat i ka mbështetur vetëm tek ardhja një ditë e një udhëheqësi, mbinjeriu migjenian, për t'i çliruar gratë nga fati i tyre i vajtueshëm.
> 
> Si një nga romanet më popullore shqiptare të viteve tridhjetë, Sikur t'isha djalë ishte e para vepër e rëndësishme në letërsinë shqiptare me temën e emancipimit të gruas. Shumë vajza shqiptare të kohës u ulën e mësuan shkrim e këndim, siç thuhet, vetëm e vetëm që të mund të lexonin këtë libër. Ai ishte ndër romanet e para shqiptare në formë ditari, çka i jepte dorë të shtjellonte karakteret e protagonistëve me një monolog dramatik të fuqishëm. Ndonëse në përgjithësi bindës në ide dhe i pasur në elemente leksikorë të dialektit të gegërishtes së mesme të autorit, romani prapëseprapë nuk ka shpëtuar nga shumë dobësi stilistikore, të cilat bëjnë të mos ngrihet deri në shkallën e një letërsie të madhe. Ai është shkruar me një stil narrativ shumë realist plot me psherëtima romantike, pasthirrma e mallkime. Me gjithë qëllimin e mirë për ta nxitur lexuesin që të ndalej e të mendonte për një problem social të rëndësishëm, Stërmilli nuk ishte në gjendje të kapërcente sentimentalizmin lotndjellës të kohës, të cilin ai e ndihmoi të rrënjosej në letrat shqiptare. Për këtë arsye, Sikur t'isha djalë, revolucion modest për mesin e viteve tridhjetë, do të vjetërohej shpejt si vepër letrare. Megjithatë, romani u prit me shumë interes në Kosovën e pasluftës, ku pozita e gruas në shoqëri nga shumë aspekte ngjante me pozitën e gruas në shoqërinë e Shqipërisë së kohës kur u shkrua romani.


Ky material ndodhet ne shkrimin #81 dhe #82 tek tema *Histori e Letersise Shqiptare*.


Lexim te kendshem.

----------


## Darius

*Sikur Te Isha Djale*




*Haki Stermilli*






Automobili ikte me shpejti dhe tue bamë zhurmë. Herë ngjitesh në të përpjetat, herë djergesh në teposhtat dhe herë rrëshqiste ndër rrafshina. Shokët e mij bashkudhtarë herë kuvendojshin me njeni tjetrin, herë heshtëshin të rrëmbyem e të mahnitun nga bukurit e rralla që shfaqeshin gjatë rrugës. Boka, kodra, male, skuta, lugina, gryka dhe fusha të bukura dukeshin e shdukeshin mbrenda pak kohe tue dikue nji kënaqësi të paçansueshme ndër udhtarë, admiruesa të natyrës. Rrezet e farfurishme të Diellit pranveruer puthshin amblas faqet e gjelbërta të gjetheve dhe fletët e shumëngjyrta të luleve, ama e të cilave kundërmonte e kandshme, ndihej fort dhe dehëse. Me nji fjalë atë ditë natyra kremtonte ngadhnimin e bukuris së Prandverës.

Nj'aty, n'atë skutë blerimi e lulesh, të kisha pasë nji shtëpizë - tha njeni tue shique me një lakmi admiruese kah vendi që kishte stolisë me aq shije dora hyjnore.

- Nji shtëpizë që t'ishte si nji kuvli, por mbrenda të kishte edhe nji nga Zanat e malevet t'ona - plotsoi shoku me buzë në gaz. Ndërsa ata po i argëtojshin fantazit e tyne me andrrime e dëshirime për nji jetë paradisore, un po mendohesha nën përshtypjen e hidhët që më kish lanë sëmundja e Dijes. Më dukej sikur nuk do t'a shifsha ma. Pakon që më kish dhanë ajo e kisha marrë me vetëhe. Dishka më nxitte me e hapë dhe me pamë se ç'ishte shkrue n'at defter që ajo më dorëzoi. Ma në fund më mundi kërshëria dhe e çela pakon. Mbrenda kishte nji defter, nji shami të bardhë dhe nji letër të drejtueme Zotni Shpend Rrëfes në Tiranë. Gati tri të katërtat e fletorit ishin të shkrueme Menjiherë e njofta shkrimin e imët të Dijës. Në faqen e parë ishte shkrue, me ngjyrë të kuqe, ky titull: Jeta e eme. Vendosa të këndoj disa pjesë sa për t'a kënaqë kërshërin.

Hudfia nji sy në faqen e parë dhe lexova:

Më shkrepi t'a shkruej jetën t'eme. Ky mendim më leu tue i pamë fotografit e ndryshme që përfëtyrojne Xha Simonin qysh në kohen e fëminis. Përse të mos e shkruej? Jeta e eme për tjerët, ndoshta, nuk e vlen asnji dysh, por për mue ka randësi, se asht e emja, se mund të përshkohet nëpër faza të ndryshme interesante dhe dikur, tue i këndue në këto fletë gëzimet ase hidhnimet e mija, do të kënaqem ase do të pezmatohem. Sikurse pëson ndryshime trupi i njeriut tue u lakue nëpër rrathët e moshës, pa dyshim, ashtu edhe me jetën.

Mbasandaj kapërceva disa faqe e këndova:

Mbasandaj kush mund të pretendojë se nuk ka në mes të meshkujve djelm e burra të bukur? Mos kujton ndokush se nuk ka bukuri mashkullore? Sikur të mundesh me folë femna me atë liri gjuhe që kanë mashkujt, kush e di se sa poezi do të vargëzonte për me e përshkrue bukurin e shokut të vet jo gjini. Kush mundet me më sigurue se nuk ka me mija femna që, tue kundrue mbas kafazit të dritares ase nëpër mjet të peçes së hollë, nuk shprazin nga goja mija e mija tubza vjershash për ata që u kalojnë pranë pa dijtë se kanë plagosë randë disa zemra të strukuna mbrenda do krijesave ië dënueme me burgim të përgjitshëm?

Oh sa e sa sy vashash, nga plasat e dyerve ase nga birat e kafazeve, ndjekin e përcjellin kalimtarë të rij me rrafje të forta të zemrave që s'kanë liri e të drejtë shfrimi e dashunimi, me gjith që natyra edhe ato, sikurse mashkujt dhe ndoshta ma shum se ata, i ka pajue me ndiesit e dashunis.

Pak ma andej, mbasi shfletova disa fletë, ndesha në këtë pjesë interesante:

S' dij se ç'farë lidhje mund të mbetet në mes të dy bashkëshortëve kur futet ndërmjet tyne mënia në trajtë shamjeje e rrafjeje? Grueja që poshtnohet me shamje të randa dhe rrifet, o duhet të jetë lopë që t'I meritojë ase të ketë interes apo frigë nga burri që nuk e këput atë lidhje që i ka bashkue dikur formalisht e jo shpirtnisht, sepse jeta e përbashkët, në rasa e në kushte të tilla, bahet e padurueshme. Për t'a shtëmangc çdo mosmarrëveshtje, për të pasë harmoni të vazhdueshme dhe për të bamun nji familje të lumtun, ata që do të martohen - përpara se t'a bashkojnë fatin e jetën - lypset të jenë njoftë, t'i kenë pajtue karakteret dhe t'a kenë dashunue njeni tjetrin. Për ndryshe s' bajnë tjetër veçse krijojnë nji Ferr për me e turturue vetëhen dhe për t'i përcëUue në flakët e tija edhe lëmijt që do t'u lejnë.

Në faqen 33 të fletorit pashë:

U bubu si pësova! E humba fare. Më duket se më hyni fitili, më gjanë se më kapi grepi i dashunis. Mbramë vonë më muer gjumi, pse mendojsha, pa dashas, për at djaloshin e... bukur që pashë dje ke Irena. Edhe n' andërr më shfaqesh me buzë në gaz, dhe, tue m'i ngulë syt e vet si shtiza, avitesh të më kapi për dore. Jam tue ndimë nji farë turbullimi në shpirt. Kujtimi i pamjes së tij s' më hiqet mendsh; fëtyra e tij gjithnji më paraqitet para syvet të mendjes së trazueme jashtzakonisht. Sikur nuk mjaftojshin të gjitha këto ngucje që më bahen nga duer të padukshme, edhe Irena më tha sot në mëngjez se ai kishte pyetë për mue.

- Ai pyeti për ty Dije - tha tue më shique me nji mënyrë të veçantë që s'u gjasonte atyne të herëve tjera. Un, si ato që druejnë se mos u zbulohet tinëzia, e ula kokën por edhe pyeta:

- Ç'pyeti?

Në ças u pendova për pyetjen që bana. E ndiva se isha skuqë në fëtyrë dhe zemra më rrafi me hof.

- Pyeti se cila je dhe e kuj je - gjegji ajo.

M'u mveshën syt nga nji re e... kuqe. Isha turbullue. M'u shtue kërshëria. Prandaj u vuna me kërkue ndonjë copë tjetër. Hapa disa fletë dhe ndesha në këtë pjesë:

Oh sa shpejt gabohemi e gënjehemi na femnat. Nji shiqim i thekshëm mjafton me na dërmue dhe nji nënqeshje e ambël mjafton me na robnue. Vetëm se s'guxojmë me i shfaqë ndiesit e adhurimit, kemi turp të shpallim se e dashunojmë at që na e plagos zemrën me nji veshtrim të mpakët ase me nji nënqeshje të kandëshme. Zemrat t'ona janë ma delikate se qelqet. Nji gur i vogël, i hudhun nga dora e nji të pamë shirshmit, i then dhe i ban thërrime për t'u shkelë mandej nga kamba e tij. Zemrat t'ona magnetizohen me dy fjalë, shitohen me dy pika lot.

Diku më ra në sy kjo përgjigje:

- Po t'a kisha pasë në dorë do t'a grisësha çarçafin dhe nuk do të lejsha femën pa shkollë, pse grueja asht themeli i shoqnis njerzore, pse ajo asht burim i moralit, pse ajo asht nyeja e shenjtë e qenëjes, pse ajo e mbjell farën e dashunis vëllazënore në mes të njerësve. E kur ajo lihet mbas dore vuen e tanë shoqnia njerzore.

Në faqen 78 pashë kët shënim si përfundim i nji mendimit të shfaqun ma sipër:

Un, po t'isha djalë, do t'i tregojsha botës mashkullore se dora që përkund djepin asht ajo që e rrotullon boshtin e fatit të njerzis, sepse ajo dhe vetëm ajo e drejton jetën kah horizontet e ndrituna ase t'errta. Por mjerisht s'jam djalë dhe si femën nuk mundem me e nxjerrë zanin.

Kah mbarimi vuna re:

Na, femnat Shqiptare, jemi krijesa të vorfëna që tue kangëtue, si të trenueme, shkojmë symbyllazi drejt greminës, drejt vorrit që na përgatisin të tjerët dhe na shtyjnë me u përplasë mbrenda. Po. Na duhet të jemi të qeshuna e gastore për t'i kënaqë kapricjet e burrave, lypset të jemi pa zemër e pa shpirt për t'I ngopë dëshirat e atyne që na kanë monopolizue. Por edhe në paçim zemër e shpirt, këta lypset të fonksjo nojnë vetëm simbas andjes s'atyne që na kanë robnue e jo për ata që na mund të dashunojmë. Oh fatkeqësi! Sa e sa breza femnash, që erdhën para nesh, u banë viktimet e këtij zakoni t'egër dhe flia e asajë mendësije që kish për të vetmin qëllim të kënaqi kapricjet e nji turme injorante, sunduese mbi fatin dhe jetën e atyne femnave të mjera.

Nji „ta! ta!" e fortë e buris s'automobilit dhe të truemit e shoferit me za t'egër, më shqitën nga fletori i Dijes.

- Ç'asht? - pyeta mbassi e ngrita kryet si i hutuem.

- Nji lopë na e ka zanë rrugën dhe s'don me u largue - gjegji shoferi dhe e ndaloi automobilin.

- Ende s'qenka qytetnue dreqja - i a priti njeni nga bashkudhtarët.

Të gjithë qeshën.

Mbasi u mjenue kafsha u nis rishtazi automobili. E mbështolla fletorin në gazetën e vjetër dhe e futa në çantë për t'a hapë rishtazi në qytet, sepse nga lëkundja e automobilit kërcejshin fjalët dhe vallzojshin rreshtat para syvet të mij.

Vonë sosëm në qytetin X. Zuna vend në nji hotel që ishte në kërthizë të qytetit. Mbassi hangra darkë e mbasi bana nji pushim të vogël, u tërhoqa në ktbinën t'eme. E mbylla derën prej mbrenda dbe, mbassi u shtrina, e hapa fletorin e Dijes. Nisa me e këndue qysh në krye.

----------


## Darius

*JETA E EME*



_7 Mars_

Më shkrepi t'a shkruej jetën t'eme. Ky mendim më leu tue i pamë fotografit e ndryshme që përfëtyrojnë xha Simonin qysh në kohen e fëminis. Përse të mos e shkruej? Jeta e eme për tjerët, ndoshta, nuk e vlen asnji dysh, por për mue ka randësi, se asht e emja, se mund të përshkohet nëpër faza të ndryshme interesante dhe dikur, tue i këndue në këto fletë gëzimet ase hidhnimet e mija, do të kënaqem ase do të pezmatohem. Sikurse pëson ndryshime trupi i njeriut tue u lakue nëpër rrathët e moshës, ashtu ndodh edhe me jetën. Kush e din se sa mallëngjehet xha Simoni kur e shef fotografin e vet të dalun në prehën të s'amës me sy të hapun që shikojnë, çuditshëm, kah aparati? Ndoshta ai tash ndin dhimë për atë foshnje që u rrit e u mplak tue kalue përmes shumë rreziqeve dhe tue vuejtë tepër për me e ngadhnye jetën.

- Ky asht Xha Simoni i vogël, moj bijë - më tha disa ditë ma parë tue m'a diftue fotografin me gishtin e trashë diftues dhe mandej shtoi: Oh ma mirë të mos ishte rritë kurrë e të mbetesh çilimi në prehnin e vokët të s'amës. Kur isha e vogël, nuk i kuptojsha mendimet e Xha Simonit të shprehun me këto fjalë, por tash e marr vesht se ai asht pendue q'asht rritë dhe ndoshta edhe që ka lemë, sepse edhe atij, si shum kuj, nuk i ka qeshë fati aq shum.

Mbassi e shiqoi edhe nji herë foshnjën e heshtun, q'asht strukë në prehën të s'amës, kaloi ke e dyta.

-                  Edhe kjo, po thuej, i gjason së parës - tha. -  Asht e brydhët dhe ka anda t'a argëtojsh. Apo jo? - pyeti.

- Pooo - i u përgjigja tue e zgjatë o-në prej kënaqësis që ndijsha tue e kundrae atë foshnje të bukur.

- Kjo disi ndryshon nga të parat, se duket ma e xritun - spjegoi dhe kapërceu ke e katërta.

Këtu u ndal dhe më hudhi nji veshtrim me bisht të synit. Un shpërtheva në gaz dhe pyeta:

- Po kjo? Pse e ke zanë hundën me dorë e ke dalë për çudë?

E kafshova buzën që të mos qesh ma.

- Më pat thanë eme amë se kisha dasht me e kapë nji mizë që më kish oimbue në hundë. Prandaj dola, si qyq, me dorë në hundë - përgjegji.

Atëherë un qesha fort, por edhe ai u bashkus në gazin t'em. Nji nga nji m'i dëftoi fotografit e veta që janë ngjitë, me radhë, në faqen e murit. Ndër to ai shifet çilimi, djalë i ri, student, gjimnazi, i martuem  me Mamë Gjystinën q'asht mveshë me robe të bardha e me kunorë lulesh mbi krye -, burrë me fëmij dhe ma vonë plak i krrusun e i thijun, si asht sot. Un tash e njof mirë Xha Simonin qysh në fëmini. Më duket sikur kam jetue e jam rritë me të, sikur kam luejtë me të shkopaxinglli, guraçokthi, vorba, symbyllthi, varëza etje. Tash ai m'asht ma i afër e ma i miqsueshëm. Qeh se sa vlerë kanë fotografit. Un s'kam asnji, se im atë e quen për mëkat me u fotografue. E me të vërtetë kam ndigjue edhe un se fotografia në jetën tjetër ka me kërkue... shpirt prej njeriut! Mue, të them të drejtën, kurrsesi nuk më mbushet mendja se pikturat do të bajnë, në jetën tjetër, nji kërkesë të tillë. Në nji rasë të tillë kështu duhet të jet edhë pasqyra, qelqi ase ujt e kulluet që na e pasqyrojnë fëtyrën dhe shtatin. 

Sidoqoftë mue s'më hyn në punë kjo çashtje. Prandaj s'po e nxej kryet me të. Por sa për t'u fotografue, makar nji herë, nuk guxoj se më shkallmon em atë me dru. Na, në shtëpi s'kemi asnji fotografi, makar për bë, se nuk lejon im atë. Ai asht shum fanatik dhe po t'I zajë syni ndonji figurë njeriu ase shpendi, menjiherë, e gris dhe e flak tej me neveri. Vetëm Shqipen e flamurit nuk e trazon. Nuk dij se a e don a nuk guxon. Ahu se ç'kam shkrue! Ç'më hyjnë në punë këto gjepura, si thonë Toskët? Përse merrem me punë të kota që s'vlejnë me i përmendë e jo ma me i shkrue? Hëde! Por ani se, përveç meje, kurrkush nuk ka me i këndue këto fletë.

Të kthehemi ku qemë: Po. Sikurse fotografia t'a pasqyron trupin në mosha të ndryshme dhe t'a kënaq kujtimin, ashtu edhe përshkrimi i jetës prej njeriut vetë, besoj se t'a ngop dëshirin për me e rishfillue e me

c përtrimë jetën qysh në fëmini. Sa bukur se? Prandaj vendosa të shkruej, herë mbas here, në këtë fletor, ku do t'shënoj të gjitha ngjarjet, pësimet, mendimet dhe ndiesit e mija. Me këtë mënyrë ky fletor, dalë-ngadale, ka me u bamun si arka e tinzive të mija. Me ba e me e marrë vesht em atë, më grinë. Por ai shyqyr nuk din me këndue. Uh korba un se sa e marrë që jam! U gëzova pse em atë asht i padijshëm. Por jo. Kjo qe nji shprehje e çastit, nji farë... nji farë kënaqësije e shfaqun vetëm për këtë rasë.

Tash po e mbyll fletorin n'arkë, se m'a grisin fëmijt.



_12 Mars_

Përshkrimi i jetës s'eme do të jetë i paplotsuem dhe do t'i gjasoje nji shtati pa kokë, po të mos i përmendi këtu edhe kohët e kalueme, sidomos, kohët e arta të fëminis, me gjith që ato nuk kanë qenë dhe aq t'arta për mue. Prandaj mendova t'i përmbledh kujtimet e mija të deritashme, me sa m'asht e mundun, dhe t'i rendoj këtu.

Po filloj.

Eme amë më la katër vjetsh. Ajo vdiq e re. Thonë se nuk i kishte mbushë as të 23 vjetët kur ndrroi jetë. Pak e mbaj mend: Kish nji shtat të hollë e të ajthtë, sy të kaltërt, vetulla të holla, fëtyrë të bardhë, qafë të gjatë dhe flokë të gështenjtë që pjerrin kah e arta. Kaq mund të shënoj për dukjen e sajë. Nji kohë, kujtoj mjaft të gjatë, u dergj në shtrat. Shpesh më merrte në prehën dhe m'argëtonte me dashuni. Nji mëngjes, pak ditë përpara se të vdiste m'i lëmoi flokët e kokës dhe u zhgreh në vaj. Edhe un, kur pashë se ajo po qante s'dij se qysh, shpërtheva dhe qava me dënes të madh. Qysh atë ditë më rrëmbyen nga shtëpia dhe më çuen ke Hallë Hatixheja. Atje qëndrova nja nji javë. Disa herë, tue qamë e tue cingrue, kërkova të kthehem në shtëpi, por s'më lanë. Më kabojshin me sheqerka e me kuklla dhe më kërcnoheshin tue më thanë se do të më futshin spec në gojë po të mos rrijsha urtë. 

Mbas nja nji jave më suellën në shtëpi. Sa u futa mbrenda thirra: nan-o! nan-o! Më kishte marrë malli për të dhe dojsha të m'argëtojë. E kërkova në të katër anët e shtëpis dhe s'lashë çip pa vërejtë, me kujdes, se mos m'ishte mshefë, ashtu si bante kur luente me mue symbyllthi. Por s'e gjeta. Em atë ashtu edhe Hallë Hatixheja më ndiqshin me sy të përlotun dhe përpiqeshin me më ledhatue e me më ngushullue. Ma në fund më thanë se ime amë kishte shkue, diku, në gosti. Atëhere kërkova të më çojnë atje, por ata nuk u biridën. Mezi mundën me më gabue me lajka e lodra të ndryshme.

Gadi nji muej rresht e kërkova t'eme amë tue qamë e tue dënesë, por pa dobi. Oh ajo kishte shkue në gosti, kishte shkue diku larg, shum larg, tej caqeve të kësaj jete. Oh sikur t'ish e mundun me u ngjallë, të pakën për disa minuta, e të shifte se edhe nashti, mbas kaq vjetsh, e kam të përvëlueme zemrën prej mallit që ushqej për të. Oh sikur të ngjallesh që të m'argëtonte e të më puthte disa herë. Sa nevojë kam për të, me gjith që u rrita. Zjarri i këtij malli q'asht ndrye në zemrën t'eme, pa dyshim, nuk do të shuhet veçse kur të më mbulojë edhe mue dheu i zi.

Nji mbramje në shtëpi kishte nji lëvizje të jashtzakonshme. Përveç Hallë Hatixhes, e cila ndodhesh aty qyshse kishte vdekë nana, kishte ardhë edhe e shoqja e Xha Musait dhe e Xha Sadikut. Em atë u kthye në shtëpi ma heret se kurdoherë dhe darkën e hangrëm paperëndue Dielli. Mbas darke më vunë me flejtë heret, me gjith që un nuk dishirojsha. Të nesërmen në mëngjes, kur u ngrita prej gjumit, pashë nji grue të huej që po dilte nga kthina e t ' im et me tespijt e tija në dorë. Kur më pa u ndalue dhe m'argëtoi. Dora që m'i lëmoi faqet m'u duk e ashpër dhe e ftoftë. Ika me vrap dhe shkova në kthinën e bukës, ku ishin mbledhë të gjithë rreth votrës.

- Hajde ke halla - më tha Hallë Hatixheja sa hyna mbrenda dhe desh të më merrte, por un shkova dhe u ula në prehën të t'im et. Mbas meje u fut mbrenda grueja e huej dhe, mbassi i a vu babës tespijt përpara, nisi me i mbushë finxanët e kafes. Un po e shifsha, e çuditun, këtë grue që s'e kisha pamë kurrë. Kërshëria më ngucte që të merrsha vesht se cila që. Prandaj nuk durova shum dhe pyeta.

- Ajo asht jot amë. Mbas sodi atë ke me e thirrë nanë - tha Hallë Hatixheja dhe i zgjati duert me më marrë në prehen të vet. Un u shtëmanga që të mos më merrte halla dhe ia ngula syt grues së huej. Nji copë herë e shiqova, frigueshëm, atë grue zeshkane dhe aty vonë thirra:

- Jo; s'asht ajo nana e eme.

- Ajo asht - gjegji halla.

- Jo, jo; s'e due - brita dhe, tue e rrasë kryet në gji t'im et, zuna me qamë.

- Hesht moj bijë! Mos qajë - më tha em atë me nji za të mbytun e të përvajshëm tue m'i lëmue flokët. Duket se edhe ai ishte i pangushlluem nga humbja e nanës. Vonë pushova së qami. Më suellën kuklla, sheqerka, topa llastiku dhe nji macë të vogël. Ma në fund m'i muerrën ment. Kjo grue e huej ishte eme njerkë që kishte ardhë me e zavendsue t'eme amë. Ajo ishte, asokohe, nji gjysmë grueje, nja 32-33 vjetsh. Kishte nji trup të trashë, lëkurë të zeshkët, sy e vetulla të zeza, buzë të trasha, nofulla të fryta. Dhambët i ishin nximë dhe gjajshin si thëngjij. Me nji fjalë ishte si nji katundare e përcëllueme në Diell. Ajo, nji mot ma parë, e kishte përcjellë burrin e maparshëm për në jetën tjetër, ku kishte pas dërgue edhe nja dy fëmij. Em atë, atëherë, ka qenë nja 36-37 vjetsh. Me t'eme amë kish jetue vetëm gjashtë vjet. Fëmia e parë - nji djalë - që kishte pasë me t'eme amë, i kishte vdekë. Un rrojta. Ndoshta për të vuejtë. Me t'eme njerkë, sikundër duket, u pamë Hana jashtë. 

Un nuk e due fare, por edhe ajo m'urren për vdekje. Oh sa herë më ka rrafë, sa herë m'a ka mbushë gojën me spec që të rnos i kallzoj t'im ët, sa herë më ka lanë në rrugë e vetë ka dalë me shëtitë, sa herë më ka lanë pa hangër, sa herë më ka dhanë bukë e shëllinë kurse fëmijvet të vet u nepte gjellë të mira, sa herë m'a ka therë zemrën me f jalë fyese dhe sa herë më ka namë e mallkue. Kush i mban mend e kush mund t'i nurnërojë këto. Vetëm do të përmendi se më mundonte si të më kishte halë në sy dhe më shante me nji gjuhë shumë të pasun n'kspresione ndyesije, me nji gjuhë të marrun hua nga jevgat. Vdekja e s'ime amë, për mue, që nji kob, por martesa e t'im et me këtë shtrigë që nji mënyrë e vazhdueshme dhe e pambarueme kurrë. S'dij se ku e gjetën këtë korbë.

Fëmia pa. nanë, si nata pa Hanë" thotë nji fjalë popullore. Sa mirë e ka qëllue Shqiptari gjendjen e vajtueshme të foshnjes bonjake me këto fjalë. I ka hymë në palcë, në shpirt dhe na e paraqit fëmin të mbetun në mëshirën e fatit e në terr të natës së pambarueme. Mjerë ato nana që lanë mbas vetëhes fëmij të vegjël, pse shumica e etënve nuk kujdesohen, si duhet për to e njerkat, përgjithsisht, nuk dijnë dhimë për bonjakët që u kanë lanë si trashëgim ato që u kanë lirue vendin n'atë shtëpi. Ata bonjakë që janë rritë me njerka të këqia - se ka edhe të mira ndër to - e kanë kuptue se sa e hidhët asht me e humbë nanën. E këtë provë un e kam bamun.

Mbas martesës së dytë im atë e ndrroi qëndrimin e vet kundrejt meje. Nuk e çante kryet fort për mue dhe as që kujdesohesh të marri vesht se si më përdorte njerka. Dalë-nga-dale em atë ndryshoi kryekëput, Shpifjet që trillonte njerka për mue atij i dukeshin si qortimet apo kshillat e Hazreti Hatixhës. Kur un mprohesha ase ankohesha, atij s'i bante tërr veshi. Shumë herë, në vend që të më ngushllonte, më shante. Ndryshimi i madh që bani em atë mbasi u martue me t'eme njerkë, më bani të besoj se ekziston nji fuqi magjike dhe se ai u gazit e u skatarit me magji prej saj. Ndryshe nuk kam se si t'a spjegoj mospërfilljen e tij kundrejt meje dhe pjerrjen kah e shoqja. Në ditët e para të martesës nuk ishte kështu. Duket se ende nuk e kishte torrullue magjia. Shpesh më merrte në prehën dhe, tue m'argëtue me dashuni, më thoshte me za të çjerrun:

- Jot amë, Dije, që e urtë dhe e mirë si nji engjëll. Ti i gjan asaj kryekëput. Edhe kjo - m'a tregonte njerkën me gisht - do të bahet për ty nji nanë shum e mirë. Kur e ngrejsha kryet shifsha se syt e tij ishin plot lot. Më puthte, mandej, me nji dashuni atnore aq të zjarrtë sa edhe un, me gjith që foshnje, e ndijsha nevojën urdhënuese me e rrokë e me e shtrëngue për qafe me të tana fuqit e mija. Sigurisht asht forca e magjis ajo q'e ftofi mbasandaj prej meje dhe e bani të luejë mendsh mbas asajë lopës së murme. Gjendja e eme u vështirësue edhe ma fort kur leu Rizai - në krye të tre vjetve q'ishte martue. Atëhare em atë u dha kryekëput mbas të birit tue mos e nxe kryet ma për mue. Qysh atë ditë eme njerkë u ba zotnuesja e plotpushtetëshme mbi t'em atë dhe tiranëja ma e egër mbi mue. Nuk guxojshja as edhe me qamë e jo me shfaqë ndonji mbëhi ase dëshir. Kurrkush mos u rritët si un!

Kur i mbusha shtatë vjetët më futën në shkollë. Nji të Hane në mëngjes kushrini i em Hamiti  çuni i Xha Sadikut - më muer për dore dhe më çoi në shkollë. Njerka nuk kundërshtoi fare. Ndoshta pse donte me më shporrë sysh. Jeta e shkollës më pëlqeu shum, për shkak se mësueset qenë si nana të mira dhe aty gjeta nji grumbull shoqe të dashtuna. Zonjusha Maria Frëni, njena ndër mësueset, m'argëtonte dhe më dhelatonte ma fort se tjerat. Kjo ishte jo vetëm nji mësuese e mirë, por edhe e bukur e simpathike. Duket se Hyu kishte bashkue në të bukurin e trupit e të shpirtit. 

Mbaj mend se kishte nji shtat të hollë e të zdrivielltë, sy të zij si rrushi, vetulla të hollë e të harkueme, flokë të zij si mundashi, hundë të drejtë, gojë të vogël, buzë të kuqe dhe dhambë të vegjël. Ishte nja 19-20 vjetsh. Sa ambël më tingëllonte në vesh zani i saj kur më këshillonte se si të sillem para prindërve e kundrejt botës. Sa më pëlqente kur m'i lidhte gërshetat, kur m'i mbërthente sumbullat, kur m'i mshinte robet që ndragsha n'oborr të shkollës tue luejt me shoqet. Sa më kandesh kur më kërcënohesh amblas që të mos baj mbrapshtina dhe më porositte të jem e urtë, e mirë, dhe e pastër. 

Shkrihesha prej kënaqësis; sidomos, kur më dhelatonte e më puthte me dashunin e nji motrës së madhe. Mbas dy vjetsh ajo u shpërngul në nji qytet tjetër. Oh sa qava kur më puthi për herën e fundme. Qysh a'sokohe s'e kam pamun ma. Për të, edhe tash, ruej nji farë nderimi dhe nji mall të pashueshëm në zemër. Sjellja e mirë e mësueseve, veçanrisht e Zojushës Marije, m'a pat paksue pezmatimin që kisha nga humbja e nanës. Për kët shkak ma fort më pëlqente të rrij në shkollë se sa në shtëpi, ku më pritte njerka me mashë në dorë e me namë në gojë. Zonjushën Marie Frëni e zavendësoi Zonjusha Sabrije Qafëtrashi. Edhe kjo që mjaft e mirë, por kurrë sa Marija. Drejtoresha e shkollës ishte Zoja Sofije Filipiadhi. Si kjo ashtu edhe Zonjusha Kristina Petropullos flitshin Toskënisht, se ishin nga jugu. Për çdo, mëngjes, kur do të shkojsha në shkollë, simbas porosis që më kishin bamun mësueset, i a puthsha dorën t'im et ashtu edhe njerkës. Kësaj i pëlqente t'i a puth dorën e zeshkët e të plasarueme, por nuk i vinte mirë kur krifesha dhe mshihesha me kujdes që të mos më qortojshin mësueset.

- Hajde shporru ma! Mjaft u mertise, se s'je nuse - më thotshte me mëllef. Shpesh herë më kapte për krahu dhe më nxjerrte jashtë portës pa e lamë fëtyrëri e pa i gërshetue flokët. Disaherë nuk më lejonte fare me shkue në shkollë. Më mbante në shtëpi që t'ia përkundsha djepin e Rizait dhe ma vonë të Ferides e të tjerve. Të tanë ditën rrijsha pranë djepit tue e përkrundë foshnjën dhe fantazin t'eme që endesh rreth e rrotull shkollës, ku i shifsha tue luejtë e tue u prrallë shoqet e mija të dashtuna. Nuk ishin të rralla rasat që hajsha edhe flakurima prej njerkës, pse un, e tretun në mendime t'ambla tue i ndjekë shoqet e shkollës ndër lodra, harrojsha dhe e këputsha pëf gjysëm kangën që i këndojsha fëmis për me i ndiellë gjumin ase, e lodhun krahësh, e ndalojsha lëkundjen. 

Shumë herë më çonte në shkollë zbathun ase me nalle dhe nuk më lejonte me i mbathë këpucët edhe sikur të binte shi ase vdorë. Nji herë më takoi, mb'udhë, kushrini i em Hamiti dhe, kur më pa me nalle dhe pa çorapë në kambë. U lemeris fare, pse moti ishte i keq dhe po binte vdorë. Më muer për dore dhe më çoi në shtëpi të vet. Atë ditë nuk më la me shkue në shkollë. I kishte folë mjaft ashpër t'im et për mos përfilljen që tregonte kundrejt meje tue i a rrëfye edhe ngjarjen e ditës. Kur e pyeti em atë njerkën se pse më kishte çue në shkollë zbathë, faji mbet mbi mue, se ajo u shfaqsue tue thanë se un vetë s'kisha dashë me i mbathë këpucët.

- Unë nuk i kam vu mendjen se a i ka mbathë këpucët apo jo, por edhe në mos i mbathtë, s'kam seç't'i baj, mbassi nuk mundem me vu dorë mbi të, se më dhimbset - tha. Kjo grue e ligë që me qinda herë më kishte rrafë kot, kjo shtrigë që nuk kishte në shpirtin e sajë të zi as ma të voglën shenjë të dhimbjes e të mëshirës, thoshte se i vinte keq të vente dorë në mue! Em atë, si përherë, edhe kësaj rradhe i besoi asaj dhe mue më qortoi e më shau, pse kisha dalë pa këpucë! E un, e trembun nga shenjat kërcnuese që më bante njerka prej andaj, nuk guxojsha t'i a them të vërtetën o hidhët. Me mësimet shkova mjaft mirë. Mue më ndihmoi fati, se n'atë shkollë vazhdonte edhe Irena, bija e Xha Simonit, fqi me ne. Ajo ishte dy klasa ma naltë se un dhe më mësonte shpesh e shpesh.

Sonte po mjaftoj me kaq, sepse me nji anë u lodha dhe m'anë tjetër nuk po mundem me i përmbledhë mirë kujtimet.

----------


## Darius

_13 Mars_



Më ka thanë Xha Simoni se fëmia, kur asht në moshën 3 - 8 vjetsh, ngucet fort nga kërshëria dhe don të mësojë gjithshka. Me të vërtetë ashtu qenka. Edhe un kam vu re se fëmia në këtë moshë pyet pa pra dhe disaherë ban pyetje e verejtje të çuditëshme. Veç kësaj fëmijt e kësaj moshe mbajnë mend gjithshka të kenë bamë, por mbasandaj harrojnë dhe, për nji kohë, e humbin fuqin e kujtesës. Edhe un, me gjith që u përpoqa mjaft nuk munda me u përjashtue nga ky rregull, pse qysh nga tetë e deri më dymbëdhetë vjet, gati gati, nuk mbaj mend fare. 

Prandaj po e kaloj në heshtje këtë kohë. Irena asokohe e kishte krye qytetsen dhe po matesh me ndjekë nji shkollë ma të naltë. Edhe un dojsha me i vazhdue mësimet, por s'më lanë. Eme njerkë, herë mbas here, i flitte t'im et mbi kotësin e mësimit për femna dhe mbi nevojën e mbulesës s'eme. Por ai deri atëherë nuk i a pat vu veshin. E- nashti vonë pat nisë me u ndrydhë nën ndikimet e saj. Nji mbasdarke, pak para se të fillonte vjeti shkolluer, ndigjova se po i thoshte njerka:

- Ajo lypset të mbulohet ma. Asht turp prej botës që t'a nxjerrim gocën jashtë si nji kaureshë të llastueme

e të pafrenueme.

- Mirë, moj grue, por ajo ende asht e vogël - përgjegji ai?!

- Kush asht e vogël? A nuk shef se asht bamë sa nji pelë?

- E shof se ka dhanë shtat, por nuk më duket se asht bamë për t'u mshefë.

- Ndigjo burrë! Ajo duhet mbulue dhe lypset hjekë nga shkolla ma. Ç'i lypset shkolla asaj? Mos i mësojnë

në shkollë Kuran e punë Ahireti? M'u verbofshin syt n'u mësojnë ndonji punë të mbarë. Ajo mbas sodit

duhet të rrijë në shtëpi, të stërvitet me gatue, me qepë e me arnue dhe me la e me lye. Shkurt lypset të mësohet me matarue nji shtëpi, se nesër do të shkojë në derë të huej e nuk do të dijë me u bamë nji amvizë e mirë.

- Ke të drejtë, por... I a preu fjalën dhe vazhdoi: - E kur të martohet mue do të më shajnë bota dhe mue kanë me m'a hudhë krejt fajin tue pamë se ajo s'din kurrgja për me e mbarsue shtëpin. Veç kësaj grat e botës, qysh tashti, pëshpërisin vesh në vesh kur e shofin kaq të rritun dhe më hudhin veshtrime me bisht të synit. E un nuk mundem me i mbyllë gojët e botës. Mbasandaj ajo tash duhet të më ndihmoj edhe mue në punët e shtëpis, se dhe un s'kam fuqi. Fëmijt, Zoti i lashtë, duen hyzmet. E un s'kam veçse dy duer. Nji mbas nji njerkës i patën lemë katër fëmij Rizai, Feridja, Meti dhe Razia. Mbasandaj bani stop! Sikundër duket u shterpue ma.

- Mirë, po e mbulojmë - gjegji im atë dhe e mbylli bisedimin.

Të nesërmen në mëngjes shkova ke Xha Sadiku dhe e lajmova Hamitin mbi sa kisha ndigjue. Ai u nxë e u ba prush. M'u zotue se do të përpiqesh me i a kthye mendjen t'im eti. Me të vërtetë ai u mundue, por nuk bani dobi. Em atë më ndaloi nga shkolla dhe më mbylli në shtëpi. Natyrisht un asokohe nuk e çmojsha vlerën e mësimit dhe vrazhdësfn e jetës që kalohet në robni. Vetëm për dy shkaqe nuk dojsha me u mbulue dhe mos e lanë shkollën: Pikësëpari s'dojsha me u mshefë, se do të më duhesh të rrij gjithnji me njerkën që kishte me m'a zbutë shpinën dhetë herë në ditë. Mbasandaj më pëlqente të rrij me shoqet e shkollës e të luej me to. E për mue këto kishin randësi të madhe.

Mbas dy ditësh më mveshën nji çarçaf të zi dhe më vunë në fytyrë nji peçe të zezë e të trashë. Atë natë e

squllosa jastëkun me lotët që derdha. Kisha të drejtë të qaj, pse më kishin ndamë nga shoqet, më kishin largue nga sheshi i lojnave zbavitëse, më kishin futë nën zgjëdhën e padurueshme të njerkës, dhe, ma në fund, më kishin dënue të mbetem gjysmake dhe e robnueme për jetë. Atë natë, si dhe nët të tjera, pashë n'adërr sikur e kisha fitue prap lirin dhe sikur kisha hymë në shkollë. Më bahej sikur bridhsha poshtë e përpjetë, pa çarçaf, tue luejtun me shoqet e mija në kurt të shkollës. E shkreta un! Sa e shëmtueshme m'u duk vetja kur pashë se isha futë mbrenda atij thesi të zi, Më gjante vetja plotsisht si sorrë e zezë, por pak e gjatë. Po, sigurisht nji foshnje do të tmerohesh po të më shifte papandehun. Mirë, po kështu donte zakoni, kështu urdhëronte feja, kështu dëshironte njerka dhe im atë. 

Ajo që s'munda me e kuptue asokohe dhe që ende nuk e kamë marrë vesht, asht shkaku i vërtetë i mbulesës. Due të them se ende nuk e kam kuptue qëllimin e vërtetë që në vetëvetëhe përmban mbulesa. Ç'farë shërbimi apo ç'farë dobije na siguron çarçafi? Po të m'a bante ndokush këtë pyetje kur isha e vogël, sigurisht, do të përgjigjesha tne thanë se çarçafi na i ruen robet nga pluhuni e nga balta e shumtë që kanë rrugët t'ona. Por kurrë nuk do të thojsha se duhet për me e ruejtë nderin e femnës. Çarçafi qenka prita, pengesa, mburoja e nderit? Çudi dhe çudi e madhe!...

Deri pak vjet ma parë, si e mitun, mnnd të kem qenë foshnje nga mendja dhe më ka mungue fuqia gjykuese. Po tash, që i mbusha 17 vjetët, më duket se jam në gjendje të shof ma kjarët dhe të gjykoj ma kthjellët. E mue sot, për Zotin, nuk më mbushet mendja se çarçafi mundet me e ruejtë nderin e femnës. Vallë mos ka ndonji fuqi magjike ai këllëf që e mbështjell shtatin për me i ruejtë thesarët e nderit t' asajë q'asht futë në të? S'mund t'a besoj. Përkundrazi kam formue besim se çarçafi asht mjet turpi e shnderimi. Po. Sa herë kam ndigjue prej plakave të fisit se jevgat t'ona ase laviret tjera, për të mos ramë në sy të botës, mvishen me çarçaf dhe, në mes të ditës, shkojnë ke ky ase ke ai bik. E femna e pambuelueme nuk guxon të futet në shtëpin e huej jo ditën, por as edhe natën, pse njifet prej shum kuj. Kuptohet fare lehtë, pra, se çarçafi, në vend që t'a ruejë nderin, e lehtëson shnderimin. 

Prandaj ai nuk vlen veçse për t'i mbulue robet e bardha ase të kuqe që ka mveshë femna fatzezë nën të. Kam ndigjue prej pleqsh e plakash se feja urdhënon të mbulohen gjymtyrët e turpshme. Natyrisht edhe moralisti kështu porosit. Mirë, por femnat e krishtene që dalin jashtë pa çarçaf, mos i zbulojnë këto gjymtyrë? Mos dalin lakuriq? Jo, kurrë. Atëherë çarçafi nuk i shërbyeka qëllimit, për të cilin na kanë thanë se asht i moralshëm, i shenjtë dhe hyjnuer. Veç kësaj hoxhallarët thonë se zbulimi i fëtyrës asht i lejueshëm prej fës. Mbassi feja lejon me e zbulue fëtyrën un kujtoj se nuk i mbetet ma as ma e vogla randësi mbulesës së trupit të mveshun me robe, qofshin këto të bukura ase të shëmtueshme, të vjetra ase të reja, t'arnueme ase jo. Rolin kryesuer në bukurin e njeriut, sikundër dihet, e luen fëtyra. 

E kur kjo lejohet me u zbulue e me u diftue, nuk mbetet ma as shkak as edhe arësye me u mbështjellë në nji çarçaf. Të gjithë kemi ndigjue të flitet për bukurin e ndonji femne. Kur nis përshkrimi i bukuris nuk fillon as nga kambët, as nga krahët, as edhe nga shpina. Por nga koka, nga fëtyra. Thuhet, për shembëll, kishte vetulla si gajtan, sy si finxhan, hundë si qiri, gojë si kutf, dhambë si inxhi, qafë si zambak dhe, ma në fund, shtat si selvi. Por shtati, edhe n'u mbuloftë edhe në mos u mbuloftë, nuk e humb as dukjen as edhe bukurin. Atëherë përse vlen çarçafi? Nuk besoj të ketë njeri me tru të shëndoshë që të mundet me shfaqë nji arsye për me e vleftësue çarçafin, këtë shpikje të çuditshme, që nuk ka, pa dyshim, as bazë morale as edhe fetare dhe q'asht sajue nga fantazia e sëmunë e disa njerësve tru ndryshkun dhe ziliarë.

Ma në fund më vjen nji pyetje tjeter në buzë dhe me gjith që më vjen turp, do t'a baj për hir të vërtetës dhe për me e zgidhë kët lamsh kaq të pështjelluem. Due të pyes se pse vetëm femna duheshka me u mbulue dhe jo edhe mashkulli? Ky gjykim mos rrjedh nga ajo mendësi e kalbun që i quen femnat seks i bukur? Oh sikur t'a dijnë meshkujt se sa të shëmtueshme, të përçuduna dhe përbindëshe ndodhen në mes t'onë! E këto krijesa të vorfëna nga bukuria vetëm syt t'ona munden me i njoftë e me i dallue, pse na, domosdo, nuk e shofim njena tjetrën me syt e nji mashkullit të turbulluem prej pasionit. Mbasandaj kush mund të pretendojë se nuk ka në mes të meshkujve djelm e burra të bukur? Mos kujton ndokush se nuk ka buburi mashkullore? 

Si kur të mundesh me folë femna, me atë liri gjuhe që kanë mashkujt, kush e din se sa poezi do të vargëzonte për me e përshkrue bukurin e shokut të vet jo gjini. Kush mundet me më sigurue se nuk ka me mija femna që, tue kundrue mbas kafazit të dritares ase nëpër mjet të peçes së hollë, nuk shprazin nga goja mija e mija tubza vjershash për ata që u kalojnë pranë pa dijtë se kanë plagosë randë disa zemra të strukuna mbrenda do krijesave të dënueme me burgim të përjetshëm? Oh sa e sa sy vashash, nga plasat e dyerve ase nga birat e kafazeve, ndjekin e për cjellin kalimtarë të rij me rrafje të forta të zemrave që s'kanë liri e të drejtë shfrimi e dashunimi, me gjith që natyra edhe ato, sikurse mashkujt dhe ndoshta ma shum se ata, i ka pajue me ndiesit e dashunis. Prandaj më takon të them se në qoftë se duhet mshefë femna lypset të mbulohet edhe mashkulli, pse edhe ai ka bukuri, pse edhe ai i nxit lakmit e femnës dhe I a kilikos dëshirin.

Oh sa të mjera jemi na femnat Muslimane të qyteteve. Them të qyteteve, pse ato të katundeve dukct sikur janë përjashtue nga dënimi i robnis, mbassi nuk mbulohen. Ato kanë dishka tjetër kundrejt këtij privilegji: Janë ngarkue me punë të randa që nuk i kryen as mashkulli as edhe kafsha. E na qytetaret bajmë nji jetë ma pak të vështirë, por jemi bamë monopol, plotsisht, si hokat e shkrepseve; jemi si shprepset që shkëlqejnë e djegin vetëm kur t'i prekish ase t'i shkrepish. Ç'të bëjmë? Kështu e lyp zakoni, kështu urdhëron feja, por ajo fë q'asht bastardhue prej disa njerësve gjysmakë e të pandërgjegjshëm.

Femna muslimane, e mbyllun mbrenda katër mureve, asht e mpit, e dobët dhe e pazhdrivillueme, sepse asht shtypë e mbytë nga zgjedha e randë e nji ednkate që nuk këshillon e nuk porosit tjetër veçse ndalime: mos prek, mos dil, mos fol, mos qesh, mos e mos sa të dojë edukatori. Asht e dobët, pse nuk merr mjaft ajr, nuk e shef Dielli, nuk lëviz, nuk i kullot syt në bukurit e natyrës dhe qesh pak e qan shumë. Me nji fjalë asht nji krijesë fatkeqe që t'a këput shpirtin sikur të mundet me e shprazë vënerin e zemrës për padrejtësit që i bahen. Dëshprimi i saj s'mund të matet kurrësesi. E kjo qyqare, e pashkollueme dhe e robnueme për jetë, si mund të bahet nanë e mirë, edukatore e dëjë?

 Ç'farë aftësije mund të ketë ajo për me rritë fëmij, ato fëmij që kanë me qenë shpresat e nesërme të këtij vendi, mburoja e Atdheut dhe krenarija e kombit? Shqipnia ideale që andërruen dëshmorët do të mbetet si nji dëshir i vorrosun bashkë me kufomat e tyne derisa femna të mos ketë mundësin me rritë fëmij të frymzuem me shpirtin flakues e me vullnetin e papërkulun të herojve t'onë. E nji bres të tillë vetëm nanat e lira e të miredukueme mund t'i përgatisin Këtij vendi. Çarçafi pra i ka fajet dhe ai kurrë s'mund të jetë i nevojshëm për mbrojtjen e nderit të femnës, se nderi i saj mvaret nga edukata që i nepet, nga karakteri që i përpanjohet, nga morali që i shartohet dhe nga virtyti që i injeksionohet.

Sonte po mjaftoj me kaq.

----------


## Darius

_14 Mars_



Po vazhdoj.



Po t'a ndjellish urtë e butë Zanën e kujtimeve ajo nuk vonon me t'ardhë për me të marrë nën krahët e saj t'artë e me të përkundë me dashuni në djepin e foshnjeris. Vargu i ditëve të kalueme zgjon në shpirtin t'em kujtime të përmallshme dhe përshtypje të çuditëshme që më lanë vragë të pashlyeshme. Oh sa do të kënaqesha tue i përshkrue këta kujtime sikur të gjithë t'ishin t'ambla e të mira, por mjerisht ata janë ma se të hidhta dhe pezmatuese. Me gjith këtë lypsen shkrue. Po; duhen përshkrue, se janë prona e eme, se ashtu plotsohet ditari i jetës s'eme. Atëhere le të vazhdojmë; Mbas nji jave, që qeshë mbulue, shkova ke Hallë Latixheja për të bujtë disa nët. Me qenë se nuk isha mësue me ecë symbyllazi, rrugës qesh tue e thye qafën dy tri herë. Oh sa qeshën gocat e hallës kur më panë me çarçaf. U shkëlyen gazit, pse me nji anë nuk më njoftën dhe m'anë tjetër u habitën nga shkaku se nuk e kishin paramendue se mund të më shifshin të mbulueme n'ate moshë aq të njomë. Kishin të drejtë të mos më njofin, pse un isha maskue dhe isha bamun tamam për të marrë pjesë në nji „Bal masque". Samiu, djali i madh i hallës, tue më shique çuditshëm tha:

- Qenka bamë si ata që dalin në karnaval!

- Uh mashaallah të qoftë moj bijë! Qenke bamë gjallë jot amë. Sa hije të paska se?!... - tha halla tue më marrë n'grykë dhe tue më puthë. Un me të vështirë i mbajsha lotët që dojsnin me më shpërthye, pse me gjith që ende e njomë, e kuptojsha se nuk mund të kenë bukuri verigat e robnis. Mamë Gjystina dhe Irena m'uruen fat të mirë. Më thanë se çarçafi më kish dhanë nji hije të randë. Më shiquen zymtas. E kuptojsha se ato ndijshin dhimë për mue të gjorën që e humba lirin, por mundoheshin me mos e shfaqë dhimshunin që të mos m'a thejshin zemrën.

- Pse nuk e gris, moj, at dreq çarçaf? - i a bani kushrini i em Hamiti kur më pa. U nxe dhe nji conëherë shfreu tue true kundër t'im et e kundër fanatizmës verbuese që po na shpije në greminë. Gjith far'e fisin e shëtita me rradhë. Diku bujta. dy net e diku tri. Ma në fund u ktheva në shtëpi për t'a vuejtë denimin e burgimit të përjetshëm që më dha em atë simbas mendësis së tij prapanike. Në kohët, e para u mërzita shum. Shpesh rrënkojsha e qajsha tue e soditë lirin, tue i kujtue shoqet e mija q'e gëzojshin jetën tue luejtë e tue bredhë lirisht. Mbasandaj dalë-ngadale nisa me u mësue me robnin. E me ç'farë nuk mësohet njeriu i shkretë në këtë jetë? Oh sa mizorë janë disa njerës knndër atyne që i gjejnë ma të dobët se vetëhen e tyne. Qysh atëhere hyna plotsisht nën zgjedhën e njerkës. Ajo nisi me më përdorë si sherbëtore. Më vente t'i laj enët, t'i mshi kthinat, t'i laj liveret, të gatuej dhe vetë dilte me shëtitë. E që të justifikohesh thosbte se më futte në punë për me më... stërvitë! Kjo grue, nuk dij se pse, shijohesh e kënaqesh - ashtu edhe sot - tue më mundue e tue më mallkue. Çuditem se çfarëshpirti ka.

Ajo - eme njerkë - nuk ka regull në punë të shtëpis dhe asht e hutueme fare. I len punët verde dhe harron fort. Shum herë harronte, për shembëll, se ku i ka vumë robet e Rizait, çorapët e Ferides, këpucët e Metit apo brekët e Razijes. E kur nuk i gjente më kërcnohesh e më binte në qafë tue më nimtë:

- Ku i vune çorapët e Ferides mori të preftë kolera? Ku janë robet e Rizait mori të shpërlaftë mordja? Ku i ke brekët e Razijes mori të marrtë murtaja?...

Nga ndonji herë më thosh:

- Lueji duert mori t'u thafshin! Ç'e bane kuzen mori mos dalsh në fat kurrë! Po kur më vente me shtypë kafe? Oh se sa vuejsha! Krahët e mij, të hollë e të brydhët, nuk kishin fuqi nae e mbajtë shtypsin e hekurt e jo ma me e ngritë përpjetë dhe me e lëshue me forcë në gur. Mirë, por ku merrte vesh ajo se?!. As s'donte të dijë se a mundesha t'a baj atë punë apo jo. Tue nuhatë e tue rrënkue 1 mshojsha gurit. Bahesha qull me djersë dhe më dridhesh krejt shtati prej mundimit. Kur këputesha fare e mbështetsha kryet mbi gur për të pushue sa do pak. Atëherë djersët e lotët e mij pikojshin mbrenda gurit. Oh sa killogram kafe të mbrutjun me djersët dhe lotët e së bijës ka pimë im atë! 

Shkurt më vinte shpirti :në majë të hundës derisa e shtypsha kafen. Kur i mbarojsha punët e shtëpis ase kur e gjejsha vetëhen të ngeshme, shkojsha ke Xha Simoni për të ndejtë me Irenën. Atë e dojsha dhe e due shum, se më qe bamë si motër dhe më nepte mësim. Të gjitha mësimet e shkollës m'i përsëritte dhe më nxitte t'a zgjanoj dijnin e paktë që kisha marrë në shkollën fillcre. Mirë, por ku më lente njerka. Sa t'a merrte vesht se mungoj në shtëpi, më thirte tue bërtitë me za të naltë:

- Dije! Dije mori t'u harroftë emni! Hajde mori mos e prufsh kryet!

E tanë mahalla e pat marrë vesht se çfarë shtrige asht kjo grue, por im atë, as atëherë as edhe sot, nuk e ka marrë vesht. Kur kthehesha në shtëpi, mbassi më shante e më mallkonte, shpikte ndonji punë dhe m'urdhënonte me e krye.

Derisa i mbusha 14 vjetët vuejta tepër dhe hoqa të zezat prej saj. Mbasandaj ndrroi disi gjendja e eme dhe këtë ndryshim e bana vetë. Po. Ajo e teproi keqsjelljen e vet ndaj mue sa s'mund t'a durojsha ma. U mbush kupa deri në zgrip dhe, kur m'u dha rasa, ngrita krye kundër saj. Qeh se si: Nji ditë para dreke m'urdhënoi me e mshimë oxhakun e gjelltores tue më thënë:

- Merr e mshije at oxhak se asht mbushë me blozë.

- Un t'a mshi a?! - i thashë e çuditun.

- Pse a un a?! - bani tue më shique me urrejtje.

- Po s'përtove mund t'a mshish vetë se un nuk mundem.

Ishte e para herë që po i kundërshtojsha. I u turbulluen, mbasandaj, i u skuqën syt.

- S'mundesh? - briti me mllef dhe u lëshue të më kapi për me më troshitë nën grushtat e saj të fortë.

- Në daç bane vetë, në daç merr nji njeri tjetër. Por duhet t'a dijsh se.un kurrë nuk kam me e mshimë - i thashë dhe ika, fluturim, ke xha Simoni. Atje, t'a merr mendja, s'mund të vinte me më marrë, pse i vinte turp prej Mamë Gjystinës. Për ndryshe edhe un nuk do të guxojsha me i kundërshtue, pse do t'a dijsha se ka me më marrë rrëshanas dhe tue mos m'i kursye grushtat e shqelmat. Deri në drekë qëndrova aty. Kur erdh im atë e ndigjbva se më kërkoi tue m'a thirrë emnin, por un nuk bëzajta dhe s'luejta vendit. Mamë Gjystina, që i dinte hallet e mija dhe që ndinte dhimë për mue, më kshilloi t'i ankohem t'im ëti. Mbas nja nji ore erdh Meti e më njoftoi se më kërkonte em atë. Shkova. Mbrenda asajë kohe njerka, natyrisht, do t'ishte shprazë kundër meje. Por edhe un e kisha vendosë qëndrimin t'em për me e luftue dhe me e shkundë zgjedhën e saj.

- Ku asht tata? - e pyeta Metin kur hyna n'oborr të shtëpis.

- Naltë - gjegji ai dhe iku tue kërcye.

Vuna re se ajo asokohë ishte tue i lamë enët e drekës në sqoll të gjelltores. Kishte plot dy vjet që nuk kishte prekë enë me dorë. Sot i ishte përveshë punës, sigurisht, për t'i provue t'im ëti se ajo vetë i kryente punët e shtëpis.

U ngjita naltë. Em atë ishte në kthinën e vet. Ishte ulë mbi minder dhe po thithte tym duhani. Dukej i zymtë e i egërsuem. Gjante sikur po i dilto tym nga koka.

- Ku ishje Dije? - më pyeti sa hyna mbrenda.

- Ke Xha Simoni - përgjigja tue qëndrue në kambë mbrenda prakut të derës.

- Përse? - pyeti me za ma të ashpër.

- Sepse donte me më rrafë nana.

Nanë e thres këtë shtrigë, se ashtu më patën mësue qysh në vogjëli.

- E pse nuk i ban ti punët e shtëpis?

- Un dhe vetëm un i baj punët e shtëpfs. Por oxhakun nuk mundem me e mshimë se s'kam fuqi dhe druej se rrëzohem poshtë - i thashë.

- Mos gënje! - bërtiti tue i mrrullë vetullat - se po t'i bajshe ti punët e shtëpis, ajo nuk do të donte me të rrafë.

Fjala „Mos gënje" më ra si plumb në kokë. Më kapën rrebet dhe nuk munda me e zotnue vetëhen. Prandaj

shpërtheva:

- Përse un gënjyekam e nuk gënjyeka jot shoqe babë? Apo mos asht ajo meleq e un dreq? Em atë u hutue nga guximi i em, pse kurrë nuk i isha përgjigjë dhe s'kisha bamë makar nji vrejtje të vogël. E hapi gojën të thotë dishka, por un s'i lashë kohë dhe vazhdova:

- Un kurrë nuk rrej babë. Duhet t'a dish se deri më sot jot shoqe nuk ka prekë me dorë punë shtëpije. Të gjitha un i kam bamë: Un i kam lamë enët, i kam mshimë odat, i kam lamë liveret, kam gatue bukë, kam ziem gjellë, e kam la e lye shtëpin, kam shtypë kafe, i kam arnue petkat e këmishat dhe, për rnbi të gjitha, i kam lamë edhe shpergajt e kalamajve.

- Ti? - thirri si i habitun e me mosbesim.

- Po, po, un. Un i kam bamë të gjitha. Por oxhakun nuk mundem me e mshimun, se ajo asht puna e njej puntori. E në qoftë se këtë grue e ke sjellë këtu për me më bamë shërbëtoren e saj, m'a thuej që t'a dij - shtova.

- Mos fol budallallëqe - thirri me nji za pak të zbutun.

- Këto që po ju them janë të vërteta, babë. Nuk janë budallallëqe. Dhe po të them se un nuk mundem me punue ma, se jam e dobët nga shëndeti. N'asht se nuk të dhimsem ndopak e më len në këtë hall, t'a dish se do të vijë nji ditë që do të pendohesh - i thashë me nji za të çjerrët.

- Ç'thue mori? A je ndër mend apo jo?

- Babë! - thirra tue gulçue. - Shtëpin e nanës e shoi vdekja dhe përveç dajallarve nuk ka mbetë njeri që t'i vije keq për mue. Në ju randohem shum. Më thoni të shkoj e të strukem ndër ta, përpara se të vdos nga mundimet e përpara asajë kohë që vdiq eme amë - i thashë dhe u shgreha në vaj. Em atë u turbullue fare. U çue në kambë dhe m'u afrue. Më kapi përdore dhe, tue m'i lëmue flokët, tha me za të plasun:

- Edhe un s'dojsha që të vdiste jot amë, por ashtu urdhënoi Zoti moj bijë. Ti mos u dëshpro e mos qajë. Un të këshilloj të punosh vetëm për të mirë t'ande, se due të bahesh e zoja me matarue nji shtëpi.

- S'kam fuqi. Jam e dobët nga shëndeti – gjegja përvajshëm.

- Ç'ke moj bijë? Kurrë s'kam ndigjue që të kesh qenë sëmunë.

- Kurrë s'ke pyetë që të merrshe vesht – përgjigja me mllef dhe tue e shique me sy të përlotun.

- Pse flet kështu moj Dije? Ç'faj të kam un? - bani.

- Fajin e ka fati i em që më la pa nanë e në dorë të njerkës, që don me m'a marrë shpirtin përpara kohës - i thashë me za të mbytun prej vajit dhe tue u dridhë prej zemërimit që më kishte mbërthye.

- Oh si flet moj bijë; Kurrkush nuk mundet me të shtrëngue me punue. Un qysh sot po e porosis atë - donte të thote për njerkën - që mos t'api punë.

- Rri rahat e mos u mërzit - tha.

 Sa e mbaroi fjalën iku i turbulluem e i surbulluem. Të nesërmen erdh nji shërbëtore në shtëpi. Njerka ishte kah pëlset prej zemrimit, por s'kishte se si me shfry. Edhe oxhakun e mshiu nji puntuer. Qysh ate ditë nuk bana ma punë shtëpije, veçse ndonji gjellë kur më ftekesh ase qindissha ndonji gja që më pëlqente. Mbassi shpëtova nga thundra e njerkës nisa me këndue, gadi për ditë, me Irenën. Ajo m'i epte mësimet që bante vetë në shkollë dhe, herë mbas here, më provonte. Në këtë mënyrë vazhdova derisa ajo e mbaroi shkollën. Irena thosh se jam shum e squet dhe, e kënaqun nga kjo cilësi i rrallë, përpiqesh të më mësojë sa ma shum. Edhe un i u vuna mësimit, sidomos Frengjishtes, me të gjitha fuqit e mija. Tash mund të them se zotnoj nji farë kulture, të cilën i a detyroj Irenës. Herë mbas here lexoj libra të ndryshëm dhe e ushqej trunin. Librat i marr hua prej Irenës ase prej vëllazënve të saj, se vetë nuk mundem me i blemë, mbasi em atë nuk m'ep të holla për ta. 

Irena ka tre vëllazën: Gjonin, Markun dhe Kolën. Gjoni parvjet e mbaroi fakultetin e Drejtësis në Vjenë dhe Marku simjet i kreu mësimet në shkollën e naltë tregtare t'atij qyteti. Gjoni asht bamë antar në gjykatoren e këtushme, kurse Marku ende asht pa punë. Kola asht 11 vjetsh; simjet e mbaron filloren. Xha Simoni, ati i tyre, asht nëpunës i kadastrës me nji rrogë të vogël. Mamë Gjystina asht e ama e Irenës dhe e vllazënve të saj. Këta janë Kosovarë, t'emigruem prej andej qysh në kohen e luftës Ballkanike. Kanë blemë shtëpi këtu, ngjit me ne. Nëpërmjet nji deriçke hyjmë e dalim ke njeni tjetri. Xha Simoni asht spenxue shum dhe asht ngarkue me borxhe për t'i mësue djelmt e vet. Tash që ata mbaruen shpreson t'a përmirsojë gjendjen.

Eme amë - dritë pastë - thonë se ka shkue shum mirë me këtu. Edhe mue më duen fort. Un hallet e mija ma fort i qaj me Mamë Gjystinën e me Irenën se sa me njeri tjetër. Besoj se përshkrova krejt jetën t'eme të deritashme. Edhe në paça harue gja e shkruej ma vonë.

Ashtu? Po.



_18 Mars_



Dje mbas dreke Marku e fotografoi t'amën e motrën me nji aparat që kishte sjellë nga Austria. Mbassi i fotografoi ato, veç e veç, dëshiroi të fotografohet edhe vetë me to. Prandaj e përgatiti aparatin dhe m'a la mue që t'i a shkrep thumbin. Kështu u fotografuen të tre, në nji grup, nanë, motër e vëlla. Sa mirë e sa kujtim i bukur.

- A don me u fotodrafue edhe ti Dije? - më tha Irena kur po çohesh nga karrika.

- Jooo - përgjigja.

- Përse? - pyeti.

- Ti e din... Nuk guxoj prej babës.

- Fotografoju, se nuk e merr vesht yt atë. E mshef un. E mbaj un, se e due t'a kem si kujtimin t'and - tha.

- Ç'e don fotografin, Irenë, kurse më ke gjallë këtu e më shef, të pakën, dhetë herë në ditë? – përgjigja me buzë në gaz.

- Ahu Dije! Po ti nesër do të martohesh dhe un, kush e din, nuk kamë me të pamë... veçse në të rrallë. Të gjithë qeshën. M'u vunë shum. Ma në fund u binda dhe u fotografova vetëm. Sot e pashë vetëhen të fotografueme. Ajo paraqitte nji blondinë 17 vjeçare që ka qëndrue në këmbë si e trembun prej dikuj me gjithë që asht mundue të buzëqeshi. Filmi u hudh dhe kopjet i mbajti Irena. Në njenën nga kopjet bana nji shënim për Irenën tue e shprehë krejt dashunin që ushqej për të. Me ketë mënyrë dhe simbas mendësis së fanatikve, dje bana nji mëkat apo faj të pafalshëm që... duhet ndeshkue rreptë. Po e muer vesht im atë më hangër dreqi.



_21 Mars_



Kushrinit të njerkës i paska lemë djalë dhe kjo ishte grishë sot në pallagajat. Kishte vendosë me e marrë me vetëhe edhe Metin e Fazijen. Ndërsa ajo po Sikur t'isha djalë 33 mvishesh e po mertisesh në kthinë të vet, un i lava fëmijt. Por me qenë se s'dijsha se ç'duhej t'u mveshi, shkova me e pyetë. Kur e hapa derën, me habin ma të madhe, pashë se ajo, e zveshun lakuriq nga mezi e naltë, po e lyente pjesën e sipërme të krahnorit ashtu edhe fytin me zhivë të bardhë me qëllim që të dukesh e bardhë kur t'i mvishte robet dekoltë. Me gjith që mbahet si fetare e madhe dhe me gjith që s'len fjalë pa thanë kundër atyne femnave që e ndjekin modën, s'e ka për gja t'a zbulojë nji pjesë të krahënorit tue u mveshë dekoltë!... 

Trupi i saj i trashë, si nji kërcu, dukej ma se i murmë dhe gjijt e mëdhej i ishin livarë si dy kunguj të zi e të vyshkun. Fëtyrën e kish lyem nji gisht trashë; mollzat e faqeve i kish ngjyem rrie të kuq tue bamë nga nji rrotull sa nji tresh Turku; buzët i kishte skuqë trashë e trashë; vetullat i kishte nximë dhe i kish zgjatë deri ke tamthat! Vetëm dhambët e nximë prej zhivës që përdor, nuk kish mundë me I zbardhue. Me nji f jalë ishte bamun nji karikaturë e çuditëshme sa me t'a futë lëngjyrën. Edhe ndër gishta të duerve kish vumë nji grumbull unaza argjandi e florini, si t'ish shoqja e grave të liga.

Në çastin e parë u tremba kur e pashë në këtë gjendje. Pandeha se mos ndodhem para nji gogoles. Por mbasandaj e mblodha vetëhen. I kafshova buzët që të mos shpërthej në gaz dhe i fola shpejt e shpejt. U largova s'andejmi me nji habi të përzieme me gaz. I mvesha fëmijt, simbas porosis që më bani, dhe shkova

në lulishte, ku nisa të mendohem.

- A beson kjo grue se asht zbukuruem me ato ngjyra që ka vumë? - i thashë vetëhes. Çuditem se sa fort i mungon gustoja kësajë femne. Në na e marrtë mendja se e zbukurojnë ngjyrat nji zezake, kemi të drejtë të besojmë se edhe kësaj i a shtojnë bukurin. Për të, simbas mendimit t'em, do t'ishte ma mirë sikur të mos e trathtonte ngjyrën e zeshkët të natyrës dhe të mbëtesh e thjeshtë, se sa të bahesh si nji kukull për t'i trembë sorrat në kopsht. Mirë, por ec e thuej po deshe! Ajo ndoshta kujton se asht tërhekse dhe e bukur. Ndoshta. Dhe asajë bukurije nashti don t'i shtojë edhe vetë dishka ase atë që s'ka dijtë me i a dhanë krijuesi!... Ndër ne nuk asht zakon të lyhen e të ngjyhen gocat. Vetëm mbas martese fillon të tregohet aftësia e tualetës. 

Un jam kundër këtij farë operacioni, pse më pëlqen bukuria natyrale, ajo që ka jetë, ajo që nuk shduket bashkë me errësinën e natës. Fund'i fundit nji tualetë të vogël me nji çikë kremë e me pak pudër mund të mos e neveris, mbassi e mbajnë mirë lëkurën, por kur e kalon këtë masë kujtoj se njeriu, në vend që të zbukurohet, shëmtohet e deformohet. Shum herë e kam pamë njerkën të lyeme e të, ngjyeme, por kurrë si sot. Të them të drejtën u çudita e u përshtypa aq fort sa nuk besoj t'a harroj për shum kohë.

----------


## Darius

Tash rrij e mendoj se si em atë e dashunon këtë grue që nuk ka asndonji cilësi, asndonji meritë ase ndonji shenjë bukurije dhe habitem se si ai ka bamë me të plot katër fëmij. Un, po të kisha qenë mashkull, - për Perëndi - do të më vinte efsh t'a prek, makar me dorë, at trup q'asht si nji lëkurë e madhe e mbushun me voj. Do t'a neveritsha dhe nuk do t'i afro hesha edhe sikur të më sigurojshin e të më premtojshin kush e din se shka. Mirë, por em atë e don dhe e dashunon aq fort sa asht bamë vegla e saj e verbët. Tue përfundue më vjen të pyes e të marr vesht se a im atë asht i magjepsun, apo un jam e verbët e nuk mundem me e dallue bukurin e sajë? S'dij. Prandaj po hesht.



_25 Mars_

Sot në mëngjes, si çdo vjet, njerka e bani rnagjin e zakonshme për me mos na kafshue insektet gjatë këtij viti. Në kët veprim magjik edhe un marr pjesë, pse me nji anë më ka stërvitë ajo qysh në vogjëli që të jem ndihmësja e saj dhe m'anë tjetër nuk mundem me e kundërshtue se duhet t'i shijoj hidhësit e nji zihjes me të. Për shembull vjetin e kaluem u zumë e u bamë për pesë pare pse un, tue thanë se magjia asht nji bestydni e marri, s'dojsha me i ndihmue. Prandaj edhe simjet i u binda. Muer njerka ni spagë, nja dy pash të gjatë, dhe e lidhi në hatllat e gjelltores. Mbasandaj u drejtue kah un tue më shique në mënyrë që më dha të kuptoj se ishte gati për t'a nisë veprimin magjik. Atëhere un pyeta:

- Ç'lidh ashtu?

- Buzë-kuqet - gjegji dhe bani një nyje në spagë me besim fetar.

- Ç'lidh ashtu? - pyeta prap.

- Buzëzezët - tha dhe lidhi nji nyje të dytë.

- Ç'lidh ashtu?

- Brinjë-zijt - përgjigji dhe lidhi nji nyje të tretë.

Me këtë mënyrë u ba nji varg nyjesh për mos me na kafshue buzëkuqet - çimkat -, buzëzezat – mizat -, brinjëzit - akrepët -, kërcimtarët - pleshtat -, rrëshitsit - gjarpijt -, fërshëllyesat - miskonjat. Përveç pyetjeve e përgjigjeve të caktueme asnji fjalë tjetër s'duhet folë kur bahet magjia, se prishet e nuk banë dobi. Gjithashtu nuk lypset të përmenden insektet me emnat e tyne të vërtetë, por me emna të përshtatun. Fjala ven çimkat përmenden me fjalën buzëkuqet, mizat me fjalën buzëzezat etj.

Kështu njerka që sigurue nga besdia cimbuese e insekteve për simjet, por për fat të keq të saj Meti na e kishte zgjidhë e marrë spagën e magjis. Po. Atij i qenka dashtë nji copë spagë për balonin që do të vente në fluturim dhe, tue kërkue andej e këndej, i a zen syni spagën e livarun në hatllat e gjelltores. Gjen mënyrën dhe e merr. E muer, por i kushtoi tepër shtrejt, pse kur e muer vesht njerka e zbruni me grushta e me shqelma. Për kët shkak na u desht t'a përsërisim magjin tue lidhë nji pë tjetër. Me gjithë që njerka e përsërit magjin në çdo pranverë dhe me gjith që edhe baba, nga ndonjë herë, ngjit ndër mure nuska të shkrueme për kët qëllim, prap se prap na kafshojnë miskonjat me shoqe dhe s'duen të dijnë as për magjit e njerkës, as edhe për nuskat ë

babës!



_28 Mars_

Edhe sot në mëngjes, si shumë herë, krisi poterja në shtëpi t'onë. Shkaku i zihjes që kafja dhe mungesa e do sumbllave në nji këmishë të t'im et. Em atë ka disa vetia, por si njeri mishi ka edhe disa vese e mani që nuk i hjek sikur t'i a presish kryet. Për shembull vetë i lan syt e nuk don që t'i shërbejë tjetri; nuk ban potere po të bahet ndonjë dam, as edhe nuk zemrohet kur merr vesht se e shoqja ka dalë me shëtitë pa lejen e tij. Por po gjet këmishë ase brekë pa sumblla dhe po i u vonue kafja, nxehet e bahet prush prej zemrimit. Bindet edhe dreqi nga britmat e tija, sidomos, kur i vonohet kafja e mëngjezit. Deri aty nja nji mot ma parë un i shërbejsha t'im et dhe mundohesha me i a përmbushë nevojat e tija, por në nji zemrim që pat me njerkën për shkak të nji mungese, më porositi që mbas asajë dite të mos preksha gja me dorë ma.

 Me këtë mënyrë ai donte me provue se a plotsoheshin prej njerkës porosit e tija apo Sot në mëngjes nana - njerka - vonoi t'i a sjelli kafen. Ai u zemrue dhe shfreu tue nimtë e tue mallkue. Ajo u mundue të shfajsohet tue thanë se e kishin pengue fëmijt, por ku merrte vesh ai se. Pa u shafitë mirë kjo potere krisi e dyta, pse këmisha që do të ndrronte sot im atë, për fat të keq, kish qëllue me dy sumbulla mangut. Ushtoi e buçiti shtëpia, nji copë herë, nga britmat e t'ime ët.

Çuditem në pakujdesin e kësaj grueje dhe nuk marr vesh se pse nuk i ven menden me i përmbushë dëshirat e porosit e të shoqit. Nji grue që s'ka regull në punë, që s'ka kujdes me i përmbushë nevojat e burrit, që nuk përpiqet me i kuptue veset ase vetiat e bashkëshortit të vet, nuk vlen asnji dysh dhe nuk meriton të jet as shërbëtore e jo ma Zojë shtëpije. Nga shkaku i grindjeve të shpeshta që ngjajnë në mes të t'im ët e të njerkës edhe mue më prishet qetësia dhe më cenohet prehja, pse ajo, e zemrueme me t'em atë, kërkon rasë që t'a shprazi në mue dufin e vet. Për këtë arësye shpesh herë shtrëngohem me u mprojtë nga shigjetat helmatuese që hedh me gjuhën e sajë të mpreftë. Vetëm jam e kënaqun se ky zemrim që shpërthen në mëngjes me aq forcë e furri, nuk ka fuqi të jetojë veçse derisa të perdëndojë Dielli dhe disa herë edhe ma heret. Mbas bubullimave dhe shiut len Dielli! Po. 

Në mbramje paqtohen dhe bahen ... mjaltë e tëlyen, si thotë f jala popullore. Un, tue i pamë në mbramje që ligjerojnë amblas e me buzë në gaz, shpesh dyshoj se mos kam shkallitë. Nuk i besoj vetëhes dhe më duket sikur e kam pamë n'andërr atë grindje që me tingujt e vet kumbues e karakteristik, e ndijnë edhe fqijt me veshë të ngrehun në ndigjesë, por me fëtyrë të thartueme. Sidoqoftë, paqtimi më pëlqen. Em atë, me gjithë që pak nopran dhe injorant, ka atë të mirë që nuk mban hidhnim. Veç kësaj edhe kur zemërohet nuk arrin me e sha randë ase me e rrafë të shoqen, ashtu si bajnë shum të tjerë gojë prishun e mizorë. Ai kurrë nuk e kapërcen kufinin sa t'a fëlliqi gojën me fymje e poshtnime ase t'a humbi ndërgjegjen e veprës për me e rrafë bashkëshorten e vet. Ndokush mund të kërkojë me i a ulë vlerën kësaj sjelleje njerzore tue thanë se ai e frenon vetëhen për shkak se druen mos bie nga kunora dhe trembet nga porosia e rreptë që ban Kur’ani për me u sjellë mirë e njerzishëm kundrejt grave, e jo nga nderimi e dhimja që lypset të ketë kundrejt tyne si njeri. 

Nji pretendim i tillë ka gjasë t'i përgjigjet së vërtetës, por sidoqoftë mue m'intereson fakti e jo qëllimi apo shtytsi. Mbasandaj e mira, nga do që të vijë, nuk e vdjerr vlerën dhe lypset të çmohet si e tillë. S'dij se çfarë lidhje mund të mbetet në mes të dy bashkëshortëve kur futet ndërmjet tyne mënia në trajtë shamjeje e rrafjeje. Grueja që poshtrohet me shamje të randa dhe rrifet, o duhet të jetë lopë që t'i meritojë ase të ketë interes apo frigë nga burri që nuk e këput atë lidhje që i ka bashkue dikur formalisht e jo shpirtnisht, sepse jeta e përbashkët, në rasa e në kushte të tilla, bahet e padurueshme. Për t'a shtëmangë çdo mosmarrveshje, për të pasë harmoni të vazhdueshme dhe për të bamë nji familje të lumtun, ata që do të martohen - përpara se t'a bashkojnë fatin e jetën - lypset të jenë njoftë, t'i kenë pajtue karakteret dhe t'a kenë dashunue njeni tjetrin. Për ndryshe s'bajnë tjetër veçse krijojnë nji Ferr për me e torturue vetëhen dhe për t'i përcëllue në flakët e tija edhe fëmijt që do t'u lejnë.

- Mirë, por femna Muslimane asht e mbulueme dhe s'asht e lejueme me u njoftë me atë që do të martohet, - më përshpëriti dikush në vesh me nji za që gjante sikur vinte nga thellësit e njej vorri. Ndoshta që zani i ndonji martyres Muslimane. Ndoshta. Qeh edhe këtu del para çarçafi dhe e prish punën krejt. Shpesh kemi ndigjue të flitet, me përbuzje, për ata djelm që martohen me vajza të hueja. Martesa e djelmve Shqiptarë me goca të hueja, deri diku, asht si nji farë neveritje që i bahet femnës Shqiptare, pse ajo, si zogu në kuvli, pret t'i zgjatet nji dorë e vokët për me e përkëdhelë dhe me i a ambëlsue jetën. Por edhe djali - mos na ndigjojë kush - ka të drejtë, se psenuk mund të martohet symbyllazi pa e pamë e pa e njoftë ate që do të bahet shoqja e tij e përjetëshme. Për shembull nji student, nji djalë që asht pajue me nji kulturë të shëndoshë dhe që e çmon vlerën e jetës me bashkëshorten, si mund të martohet me nji femën që kurrë nuk i ka pamë fëtyrën, që nuk i a njef veset e vetiat, që nuk i a din gradën e mendjes, që s'ka as ma të voglën kulturë dhe dhe që nuk e ka dashunue? 

Martesa lypset të jetë akti i lidhjes së dy zemrave, i pajtimit të karaktereve, i përshtatjes së pjerrjeve dhe i bashkimit të të gjitha pikpamjeve. Për ndryshe ndjell kobe e mbjell mjerime për palën e bashkueme. Ndër ne ka shumë që ankohen për kët importim femnash të hueja që bahet nga djelmt t'onë dhe kërkojnë të merren masa ndeshkimi për me e ndalue hovin. Këta njerës kujtojnë se e kanë zgjidhë problemin tue u impozue tjerve, me forcë, që të vepronë kundër vullnetit e dëshirit edhe në çashtjet e tyne jetësore. Sa gabohen! Këta, në vend që të bajnë kundërshtime të kota, do të bajshin ma mirë sikur të përpiqeshin për emansipimin e femnës Shqiptare, për naltësimin e nivelit të saj kultural dhe për shpëtimin e saj nga verigat robnuese të çarçafit që, mandej, të mundet me u bamë e dëjë me u bashkue me djalin e kulturuem ndër shkolla t'Europës. Për ndryshe kurr nuk mund të sigurohet nji barasim i drejtë dhe i nevojshëm, kurr nuk do t'i arrihet qellimit të dëshiruem dhe femna Shqiptare, e lanun mbas dore si ndonji plaçkë e padobishme, nuk do të jetë e meritueshme për t'u bamë bashkëshorte dhe nanë e mirë.

Them femna Shqiptare e nuk po baj ndonji dallim, pse edhe Katoliket e Orthodhokset - me përjashtimin e disa të paktave që rrojnë ndër qytete dhe që kanë nji farë ndryshimi - janë në nji gjendje me femnën Muslimane. Un po të kisha qenë djalë, do t'a ngrejsha zanin dhe do të kërkojsha lirin e femnës, do të lypsha që të provohet kapasiteti i saj për me i zhvillue cilsit e mbrendëshme dhe për me n fisnikue shpirti i saj i shtypun e i mbytun deri tash, pse përparimi i nji kombi shkon krahas me atë të femnës dhe poshtnimi i femnës e çon kombin në grëminë.

Tue përfundue due të them se martesa nuk asht nji lojë zarësh ase nji llotari që pa kokëçamje të madhe provon fatin e lojtarit; nuk asht nji lodër symbyllthi, por asht nji kontratë që lidh për gjithmonë fatin e jetën e dy vetve dhe që efekti i saj shtrihet në të tanë shoqnin, pse nji shoqni e lumtun përbahet nga familjet fatbardhe e jo nga ato që janë mjerue.

----------


## Darius

_1 Prill_



Tue i krefë flokët sot para pasqyrës më shkuen syt ke nji shenjë që më ka mbetë në ball qysh në vogjëli. M'u rrëqeth shtati kur m'u kujtue ngjarja e hidhët që si trashigimtarin e vet m'a la këtë shenjë. Me qenë se e paskam harrue me e shkrue kur e përshkrova jetën t'eme të kalueme, po e shënoj sot, mbassi ajo asht si nji njollë e pashlyeshme për njerkën t'eme zemër gur dhe si nji pikë e zezë në kët ditar që përmbledh në gji të vet të gjitha shfaqjet e jetën s'eme. Me bije ndërmend se në nji mbasdarke Dimni, kur un do të kem qenë nja 5 - 6 vjetsh, ndodhesha vetëm me njerkën në shtëpi. Em atë kishte shkue s'dij se ku. U ngrita me pimë ujë. Kur u ktheva me u ulë në vend, më ngeci gishti i kambës së djathtë në nji të grisun të qylimit dhe u përplasa mbi tagarin e q'ishte plot me push. S'dij se qysh, por të dy duert e mija u rrasën në prush dhe hunda më ndeshi në tefin e tagarit. Nji klithmë e thekshme, që u shkëput nga shpirti i përvëluem, plasi nga goja e eme si ndonji dinamit. Mandej nji breshën lotsh shpërthyen nga syt dhe u përzien me gjakun që kullonte nga hunda e çame në buzën e hollë të tagarit.

- Plaç, mori shtrigë, se më trembe - m'a bani njerka me njiherë dhe më mshoi me nji grusht. Përnjiherë u përplasa për dheu tue piskëllue nga dhimbja e hundës që m'ishte çamë, nga duert që m'ishin djegë dhe nga grushti i njerkës. Kur un qajsha e ulërijsha nga djega e madhe që kisha ajo, tue më sha e mallkue, m'urdhënonte me pushue.

- Mjaft ma, moj buçë, se m'i shurdhove veshët - thiri ma në fund dhe u çue nga vendi si e trenueme. Muer nji grusht spec të kuq dhe m'a rrasi në gojë me përdhunë. Nji gjamë dy herë mneruese dhe nji dënes i trefishuem e ndoq mandej këtë barbarizmë. Atëhere u mërzit ma fort. Më rroku për krahu dhe, tue më tërhekë rrëshanas, më çoi e më mbylli në kthinë t'eme tue m'u kërcënue se do të më futte në pus po të vazhdojsha me qamë. Edhe nashti çuditem se si s'plasa atë natë nga dhimbjet e mëdhaja që pata. Të nesërmen në mëngjes Mamë Gjystina më bani do barna dhe m'i leu duert e hundën. Nji kohë mjaft të gjatë vuejta. Plaga e hundës më la nji shenjë dhe kjo dalë nga dalë u ngjit deri në ball. Tash ka arri mu aty ku fillojnë flokët. S'mbaj mend se si i qe parashtrue ngjarja t'im et. Kjo asht njerka e eme me trup njeriu, por me shpirt prej bishe.



_6 Prill_

Cili që ai? S'e dij dhe as guxoj me pyetë se më vjen turp, se druej mos vehem në lojë prej Irenës. Ndoshta asht i krishtenë, i vluem ase i martuem. Kush e din. Oh ma mirë të mos e kisha pamë. Syt e tij, të zij, më gjajti sikur më magjepsën në ças. E ndiva se u turpnova, pse m'u nxe shtati përnjiherë. Desha me ikë, por s'munda, se s'kisha fuqi. Mbeta shtang dhe u struka në kandin e kthinës. M'u duk sikur m'a kapulloi shtatin nji dishka që më hutoi e më shpërdrodh nën forcën e vet. Sa bukur e sa ambël tingëllonte zani i tij! Kishte kumbimin e nji melodis harmonike që t'a kilikos zemrën. Ishte nji muzikë në vetëhe. Ka disa njerës që s'u vete fare qeshja. Kur qeshin u shtremnohen turijt, u rrudhen faqet, u qajnë syt dhe shëmtohen aq shum sa s'të kanda t'i shofish. Por atij i kishte hije si qeshja ashtu edhe nënqeshja. Kur flitte, me buzë në gaz, t'a merrte mendjen. Shkurt nji ndiesi, e panjoftun prej meje deri m'at ças, m'a mbushi shpirtin me... dishka.

- Mos ju trazova Irenë? Duket se Zonjusha... - tha kur u fut mbrenda kthinës, pa pandehun, por s'e mbaroi f jalën. Më hudhi nji veshtrim të mpakët e të thekshëm. M'a tronditi zemrën.

- Jo; s'ka gja. Ajo asht... - gjegji Irena dhe më shiqoi me buzë në gaz. E kuptova se ajo qe tue shpërthye në gaz nga shqetsimi që tregova tue dashë t'i mshifem atij djaloshit të huej. Ma në fund ika, por më duket se dishka lashë aty nga... zemra e eme. A thue kështu asht dashunia? Jo or jahu! Ajo do të jetë, kush e din, disi ndryshe. Mirë, por ç'qe ajo që më lëvizi në thelb të zemrës dhe më bani tak? Demede kështu qenka dashunia. Demede e... due. Por jo. S'asht e mundun. Si mund të përftohet dashunia vetëm me nji ndeshje vetëm me nji veshtrim? Kjo asht marrëzi, asht foshnjëri... Por ç'po baj? Më duket se s'jam në regull. Për cilin po mendoj kësodore? Kush m'ep të drejtë me u shprehë, në këtë mënyrë, për nji djalë q'asht i panjoftun për mue dhe ndoshta kushrini i Irenës? Ndoshta ai asht ndonji prej fisit të saj dhe tash, sikundër tha edhe vetë, ka ardhë këtu për t'i festue Pashkët. E un ende po e vras mendjen me marrëzina që nuk përkohen kurrsesi me të vërtetën ase me dëshirin. Mbasandaj, sidoqoftë, mue s'më ka hije me u marrë me djelmt e botës. Turp, për Zotin, turp! Oh si u bana! Lene e mos e trazo ma! S'kam me e kujtue dhe s'kam me e përmendë kurrë. S'kam as arësye që t'a lodh mendjen me të. Mos e dashunoj? Jo. Atëhere kalo e mos bëzaj.



_7 Prill_

Ububu si pësova! E humba fare. Më duket se më hyni fitili, më gjan se më kapi grepi i dashunis. Mbramë vonë më muer gjumi, pse mendojsha, padashas, për at djaloshin e... bukur që pashë dje ke Irena. Edhe n'andërr më shfaqesh me buzë në gaz dhe, tue m'i ngulë syt e vet si shtiza, avitesh të më kapi për dore. Jam tue ndimë nji farë turbullimi në shpirt. Kujtimi i pamjes së tij s'më hiqet mendsh; fëtyra e tij gjithnji më paraqitet para syvet të mendjes së trazueme jashtzakonisht. Sikur nuk mjaftojshin të gjitha këto ngucje që më bahen nga duer të padukshrne edhe Irena më tha sot në mëngjes se ai kishte pyetë për mue.

- Ai pyeti për ty Dije - tha tue më shique me nji mënyrë të veçantë që s'u gjasonte atyre të herëve tjera. Un, si ato që druejnë se mos u zbulohet tinëzia, e ula kokën, por edhe pyeta:

- Ç'pyeti?

Më ças u pendova për pyetjen që bana. E ndiva se isha skuqë në fëtyrë dhe zemra më rrafi me hof.

- Pyeti se cila je dhe e kuj je - gjegji ajo. M'u mveshën syt nga nji re e... kuqe. Isha turbullue.

- Mbasandaj? - bana pa dashas dhe e hutueme.

- Kurrgja ma tepër - tha Irena dhe mbassi m'argëtoi në sup, shtoi: Mos u shqetso, Dije, se ai asht nji djal' i mirë. Asht biri i nji famljes fisnike që meriton të... nderohet prej kombit t'onë si familja që pjell heroj për t'u bamë fli për ideale të nalta. Asht trashëgimtari i dëjë i nji atit që e ka kalue jetën e vet ndër përpjekje e lufta të lavdërueshme për...

- Hof Irenë! Ç'më interesojnë mue këto? – I thashë me padurim.

Me të vërtetë nuk m'interesonte të dij se ai qenka biri i nji familjes fisnike apo trashanike, i nji të vorfënit. Qeshë tue plasë nga padurimi. Un dojsha të marr vesh se cili asht, ç'asht dhe ç'farë lidhjesh ka me Irenën. Shkurt m'interesonte personi i tij e jo familja, nga e cila zbritte. Mirë, por ajo vazhdonte të më flasi për shkallën dhe pozitën e familjes së tij. Me fjalë të tjera ajo flitte mbi origjinën e trandafilit, mbi rranjët, degët e gjethet. Por për trandafilin vetë nuk më thosh kurrgja.

- Pse po mërzite Dije? - m'a bani kur i a preva fjalën. - Un dojsha me të kallzue se ai, me që zbret nga nji familje e ndershme, asht i... mirë.

- Ahu Irenë! Për mue gjith njerzit, derisa të mos e kem provue ligësin e tyre, janë të mirë. Sa për rodin...

- Mirë pra. E lamë - tha tue m'a prë fjalën.

Nuk guxova, t'a pyes ma. Oh se ç'm'a punoi!... Un dojsha të flitte, por jo për prindët e tij. Dëshirojsha të më rrëfejë se cili asht dhe... deri ku interesohet për mue. Por ajo flitte kot më kot. Ma në fund heshti dhe më la në terr. Ajo kujtoi se u zemërova pse po më bante fjalë për të, për nji djalë të huej. Natyrisht nuk mund t'i a merrte mendja se ç'kisha pësue qysh at ças që syt e tij ndeshën në të mijt. Mbeta me gojë hapët dhe e harlisun. Për nji ças u humba fare sa, për pak, qeshë tue e shamë për mundimin që po më bante aso dore. Me gjithë atë e mblodha vetëhen. E ndrroi bisedimin Irena dhe s'po prekte andej ma. Un nuk e kisha mendjen ke ajo. Mendja e eme, ndërsa flitte ajo, përpiqesh me bamë zbulime dhe zemra uronte q'ajo të kthehesh rishtazi në kallzimin e gjendjes s'atij djalit me vesh të shpuem. 

Mirë, por ajo nuk pushonte së foluni për sende që, për mue, nuk vlejshin asnji dysh. Hof se ç'm'a plasi shpirtin! Por mirë m'a bani, se edhe un nuk durova pak, derisa ajo të shpjegohesh ase të lodhesh tue folë për prindët e tij. Po të mos isha ngutë me e mësye me atë vrejtje t'ashpër, pa dyshim, ajo do t'a vazhdonte rrëfimin dhe ma në fund do të vinte ke ai. E un tash do t'isha shlirue nga ky ankth që më randon mbi zemër. Po, do t'a kisha marrë vesht se cili asht e çfarë asht. Për të parën herë i mora mëni Irenës dhe m'u duk sharllatane, mërzitëse, e pamëshirshme dhe... mizore. Un, si t'isha ulë mbi gjemba, shkëpurdhesha në vend dhe urojsha të kthehet në bisedimin e maparshëm. M'anë tjetër mundohesha me gjetë nji veregzë, nji farë pyetje të tërthurtë që t'a shtyjsha me folë mbi shka dëshirojsha, por ku i mbeten mend njeriut në rasa të tilla? 

N'ata pak minuta, që më gjajtën sa vjetët, trillova njimij mendime për me e arri qellimin, por prap s'guxojsha nga droja se mos më kupton e mos më heton. Ta pyes kështu? Jooo. Ta pyes ashtu? Prap jo, se nuk ban, thojsha me vetëhe dhe nuk mundesha me e çikë fare çashtjen. Ndërkohe hyni mbrenda Mamë Gjystina. U ul pranë meje dhe, tue m'i lëmue flokët e kokës, më pyeti për shëndetin t'em. Nashti e humba ma keq. Natyrisht, pse nuk mund të flitesh faqe sajë për nji djalë q'ishte i huej për mue. Veç kësaj ajo nisi me e pyetë të bijën për do punë shtëpije që për mue ishin të pashijëshme, mërzitëse dhe të kota. U mërzita. Mendova t'iki e të vij në shtëpi pa e zgjatë at lamsh që m'a kishte bamë lamsh mendjen e zemrën, por nuk m'ikesh se!... Dishka më ndalonte. Po, kisha shpresë se mos marr vesh gja. Bashkë me zemrën më rrifshin edhe tamthat. Përnjimend isha shqetsue dhe isha bamë nervoze. Prandaj i mora tamthat në të dy shuplakat e duervet dhe, e mbështetun me bryla në tryezë, po mundohesha me u qetsue. Dalënga-dalë kisha humbë ndër mendime. Dikur u çue në kambë Mamë Gjystina dhe thirri e gëzueme:

- O mirë se erdhe mor bir!

- Mirë se të gjej Mame. Dje s'të gjeta këtu. Prandaj erdha me të pamë.

Ky bashkëfjalim kumboi në veshët e mij si nji pëshpëritje që vjen prej së largu, si zana që ndigjohen në gjumë. Dikush më preku rië sup të majtë dhe m'a thirri emnin në vesh. E ngrita kryet dhe, si e zgjueme nga jermia, pashë para meje fëtyrën e tij që shkëlqente nga nji buzëqeshje e ambël. Menjiherë u çova në kambë si e kapun në faj dhe bana me ikë. Tue u rrotullue, syt e mij ndeshën në t'atij, mu n'at ças kur e kishte përqafue Mamë Gjystina. Ika e hutueme dhe me shpirt në hundë. Vraga që e madhe. Me gjithë që kapërceu mesnata ende s'po flej, se s'më merr gjumi. 

Nuk dij se si u bana kështu. U skatarita fare. Nuk më hiqet mendsh fëtyra e tij e kandëshme dhe njikohësisht pak si e egër. E shof, si në vegim, të më shfaqet me shtat të plotë e mesatar me krahënuer të gjanë, me kokë vezake të stolisun me flokë të zij e të spërdredhun pak. Syni i tij, përherë I qeshur, robnon çdo femën që e shiqon. Goja e tij gjan sikur kullon mjaltë. Veshin e majtë, s'dij se pse, e ka të shpuem. Typ i çuditshëm dhe i përsosun. Nji typ që ka bashkue në vetëhe bukurin dhe egërsin, ambëlsin dhe ashpërsin, butësin dhe vrashdësin. I mbylla syt që të mos e shof, por nuk mbyllen syt e mendjes e të zemrës qi ai preku me nji fuqi tërhekëse. Duket se përnjimend e... dashunoj.

----------


## Darius

_8 Prill_



Pata vendosë që të mos shkojsha sot ke Irena, por a mund të qëndrojsha se?... S'më zinte vendi në vend dhe u bana si e trenueme... Prandaj s'e zgjata. Shkova. Po, shkova, se sot ishte edhe dita e parë e Pashkëve dhe duhej t'u a uroj të kremten. Me këtë mënyrë u justifikova edhe para vetëhes. Mbasi e urova Xha Simonin, Mamë Gjystinën dhe djelmt me rradhe shkova në kthinë t'Irenës për me e urure edhe atë. Kur hyna mbrenda pashë se ajo po bahesh gati me luejtë, me vijolinë, nji pjesë të nji muzikanti të përmendun. - Hajde Dije, se sot do të gostis me muzikë - tha tue më kapë për dore dhe tue m'ulë mbi nji karrike afër vetëhes. I a urova Pashkët dhe u ula, pa dashas, mu n'at vend, ku nji ditë ma parë kishte qëndrue ai... djaloshi veshshpuem. E mbështeti thuprën Irena mbi telat tue më shique me buzë në gaz dhe e luejti dorën, menjiherë, si me nervozitet. Më ças cingëroi violina.

 Mbasandaj nisi me jehue, kadalas, ambël e butë si me dashë me të marrë me të mirë, si me të premtue dishka të mirë, të bukur, të lumnueshme e të... hyjnueshme. Irena i kishte mbyllë syt e zij, ma të zij se rrushi, dhe, me fëtyrë të qeshun, qëndronte në kambë si statuja e venusit, e tretun, ndoshta, ndër andrrime e vegime të nji lumis së pritun. Edhe un isha dehjë. Qëndrojsha me gojë hapun dhe s'merrsha frymë. Kisha tretë fare e rrëmbyeme nga nji harë e paspjegueshme. Zemra e eme ishte çue peshë nga ngacmimet e jehit dhe më dukej sikur fluturojsha nëpër hapësinat e kaltërta të Qiellit, më gjante sikur s'rrojsha ma në këtë botë, por në nji tjetër, ku endeshin miljona fatbardhë me kunora rrezesh mbi kokë dhe me lule ngjyrash ndër duer.

- Mirë e ka Tolstoi kur thotë se duhet të dënohen muzikantët që e nxisin dhe e cysin shpirtin virgjin të njeriut - thashë me vetëhe kur pashë se isha rrëmbye nga duer të padukshme dhe isha përplasë ndër oqeanet e paskajshme qiellore.

- A din ti, Dije, se Shpendi interesohet shumë për ty? - tha befas Irena tue e hjekë thuprën nga violina.

- Si thë?

- Për Zotin s'të rrëjë. Ai dje pyeti shum për ty. Por ti mos m'u hidhno.

- Cili?

- Shpendi. Ai djali që të ka ndeshë këtu dje e pardje - tha tue më shique amblas ndër sy.

Shtanga dhe u hutova. Më gjajti sikur më gugulluen veshët.

- Ç'pyeti? - bana si e raskapitun.

- Pyeti se cila je, e kuj je, a je vlue, a ke ndonji të dashun. Me nji fjalë pyeti gjithshka mund të pyetet për një vajzë që asht në moshën t'ande.

- Ç'e keni ju kët djalë? - pyeta me shpirtin pezull, pse nga përgjigja mvarej fati i zemrës s'eme.

- At e kemi kumbarë. Im atë i a ka qethë flokët - gjegji.

- Ashtu?!... Xha Simoni qenka nuni i tij?!. - pëshpërita me za të mpakët e të dridhshëm.

- Po.

- Si the e quejnë?

- Shpend.

- Çfarë emni ky?

- I bukur, apo jo?

Nuk i u përgjigja, se më rrafi zemra me hof e s'kisha fuqi. Isha tronditë. Nji farë ligështije e dobsije e papërballueshme m'a pushtoi shtatin. „Shpend" thashë si në murmuritje dhe, e raskapitun, e mbështeta kryet mbi tryezë.

- Ç'ke Dije? - pyeti Irena e shqetsueme tue më pamë të zbeme.

- Kurrgja - i thashë mekshëm dhe me buzë të dridhshëm.

Ajo u tremb se mos u vilanisa. Më kapi dhe më vu në shtratin e vet. Mbasandaj u zhduk për të marrë ujë. Unë me të vërtetë isha ligshtue aq fort sa s'kisha fuqi as me lëvizë e me folë. I mbylla syt që të qetsohem pak. Mbas pak më ngjiti Irena nji gotë ujë ke buzët. Kur i hapa syt pashë pranë shtratit Xha Simonin, Mamë Gjystinën, Markun, Gjonin, Kolën, Irenën dhe, atje poshtë, Shpendin. I xixëlluen syt Shpendit kur pa se i hapa syt. Më gjajti sikur më shiqoi me dhimje e me... dashuni. Oh sa kënaqësi më ndiu zemra kur pashë se nga syt e tij shprazej, në mos gabohem, nji dhimbje shpirtnore e trazueme me nji farë gëzimi të pa çansueshëm. Oh se çfarë force, çfarë magneti kanë ata sy që të bajnë me vdekë vetëm për nji të shiquem të tyne. Ku e dijnë djelmt se sa shum na bajnë me vuejtë na të gjorat kur na hudhin shiqime të thekshme. 

Shyqyr që s'e dijnë. Ata kujtojnë se vetëm syt t'ona djegin e përcëllojnë. Nuk mund t'a dijnë ata se sa fort lodhemi na të ngratat për me i zbulue pjerrjet e zemrave të tyre nga veshtrimet që na hedhin. Nuk mund t'a dijnë ata se neve na duket sikur pasqyrohet në syt e tyne jeta e jonë e ardhshme plot premtime lumnuese ase leqe mjeruese, e tanë qenëja e jonë dhe krejt bota e mendimeve, e shpresave dhe e andrrimeve t'ona. Vall ç'u kish thanë Irena atyne rreth dobësis s'eme? A thue e ndin ai se vet asht shkaktari i kësaj tronditjeje që pësova? A thue se përnjimend i vjen keq apo më gjajti mue, mendova at ças kur pashë se po më verente. Ai kishte pas ardhë aty në drekë, i grishun prej familjes.

- Ç'pate moj bijë? Mos të zemroi Irena? – pyeti Xha Simoni me nji za që kumbonte i dridhshëm.

- Jo; s'më tha gja ajo, por u ligshtova- thashë tue e shique Irenën që qëndronte atje tej, e zbetë dhe e pikllueme tue kujtue se ishte fajtore. U mata të çohem, por s'më la Mamë Gjystina.

- Hiqu mor plak, se s'ka gja vajza - i a priti Mamë Gjystina tue e largue Xha Simonin dhe tue m'a fërkue ballin me dashuni amtare. Mbasandaj shtoi:

- Na e kanë marrë më sysh çikën. Rri e qetsohu pak moj bijë.

Të gjithë, veç Shpendit, qeshën. Mbas pak u çova dhe erdha në shtëpi. Tue u largue, me nji farë mënyre, e ktheva kryet mbrapa dhe e pashë edhe nji herë at që më kishte robnue për jetë. Edhe ai më ndiqte me sy të turbulluem. Oh sikur të shifsha që ata sy të derdhshin lot për mue. Tash e dij ma se ai s'qenka kushrini i Irenës. Ky dyshim, që m'a brente zemrën si nji krymb, nashti u shduk, por nji varg tjetër e zavendsoi menjiherë: Po. S'asht fisi i tyre, por mund të jetë i Krishtenë dhe kësisoj bashkimi i jonë do të jetë i ndaluem prej fës. Po në qoftë i vluem ase i martuem? Po në qoftë se ka ndonji dashnore? Nji grumbull pyetje të tilla i bana vetëhes me shqetsim dhe s'munda me i dhanë asnji përgjigje.

----------


## Darius

_9 Prill_



Sot në mëngjes erdh Irena me më pamun. Më gjet tue u mveshë në kthinën t'eme.

- Mirë mëngjezi Dije - më tha tue hymë mbrenda.

- Mirë mëngjezi Irenë.

- Hej si je sot?

- Ma mirë.

- Dish Zotin më thuej. Dije, se ç'pate dje? Mos të fyeva me ndonji fjalë? - pyeti e shqetsueme dhe e trishtueme.

- Jo, Irenë, jo. Dje, qysh ma parë se të vijsha ke ju, qeshë pak e dobët nga shëndeti.

- S'e besoj. Don me më mashtrue.

- Besomë se u ligshtova.

- Domosdo u ligshtove, por përse?

- Sepse... - bana tue u mendue se si t'a gaboj

- Sepse u zemërova në mue.

- Jo, për Perëndi, jo.

- Po ç'pate?

- Të thashë dë! Lene këtë, por më thuej se ç'ngjau, mbassi më vune mbi shtratë?

- Asgja.

- Fare, fare?

- Fare Dije. Ç'mund të ngjiste? Un, kur të pashë se u dobsove, shkova mora ujë për me të flladitë.

- Mbasandaj?

- Mbasandaj të gjithë erdhën e u kujdesuen për ty.

- A e humba mendjen?

- Jo. Vetëm se u meke fare.

- Po ma?

- Em atë më shau tue kujtue se të kisha hidhnue.

„Ajo asht e ajthtë, ndin fort dhe ti do t'a kesh ngucë me ndonji fjalë të papeshueshme mirë mori e marrë", më tha i egërsuem.

- E pashë se atij i erdh shum keq.

- Po, por ma fort se të gjithë, për çudi, u pezmatue Shpendi.

- Kush? Shpendi thë? - i a bana me nji za të mpakët që provonte kjartazi se sa fort isha ndrydhë e pëltucë nën forcën e dashunis, por ajo s'e vuni re.

- Po Shpenndi - gjegji dhe vazhdoi: U zbe e u ba dyll i ngrati. I dridhesh buza dhe krejt shtati. Un u tremba se mos mpaket. Mue përsëri m'iku fëtyra. E ndiva se po tronditem. Prandaj u ula, plogshëm, mbi nji karrike që u ndodh aty afër dhe pyeta:

- Nga asht ai?

- Asht Kosovar. Ka vetëm nji nanë. Tatin dhe dy vëllaznit e tij ma të mëdhej i a kanë vramë gjindarmët.

Oh sikur t'a dijshe se çfarë trimash kanë qenë ata. . .

E pashë se ajo do të zgjatesh në kallzime mbi trimnin, burrnin dhe besnikin apo fiknikin e atyne që kishin ramë dëshmorë. Prandaj i a preva fjalën tue e pyetë:

- Mirë, por un kurrë s'e kam pamë at djalë ke ju.

- Ai parvjet ka ikë bashkë me t'amën. Na atëhere, shkuem me i pamë, E mban mend kur shkuem në Shkodër?

- Po, e mbaj.

- Edhe vjet pat ardhë Shpendi këtu. Por nuk qëndroi veçse nji ditë. Prandaj ti nuk e ke pamë.

- Vetëm t'amën e paska marrë me vetëhe?

- Po ti, më duket, më pate thanë se asht i martuem apo i vluem? - pyeta me nji farë mjeshtrije.

- Ai?!. Ç'thue moj Dije? Ai ende asht foshnje. Tash në vjeshtë i mbush 23 vjetët.

- Gabim e paskam marrë vesht - thashë me qëllim që t'a humb gjurmën.

Tash isha shlirua ma, nga ato veriga që më lidhshin ma parë.

- Jo xhanëm. Ai as asht vlue, as asht martue - përsëriti Irena me nji za që dikonte siguri të plotë.

U përpoqa të trilloj nji farë pyetje që të merrsha vesht se a ka ndonji dashnore, por nuk munda.

- Edhe ai më ka pyetë shumë për ty, Dije dhe më ka kërkue aq spjegime sa u çudita - tha Irena mbas nji heshtjeje të vogël.

- Përse pyeste?

- S'e dij, por më duket se. . .

- Ç'fare?

- Mos m'u hidhno se po të them, por më duket se të . . . don.

- Më don thë? - i a bana si e luejtun mendsh dhe u hudha në prehën të saj.

- Ç'ke Dije? - thirri ajo e tmerueme.

- Kurrgja - thashë me za të mbytun, gati të përvajshëm.

- Ç'ke mori? Fol!

- Asgja - gjegja tue e mshefë kryet në krahënuer të saj.

Dojsha me i a hapë zemrën, por më vinte turp. Me gjith që asht nji mbëhi e pamohueshme me i a çilë zemrën nji shoqes dhe me gjith që ajo nuk e ka mshefë prej meje as dashunin e Zefit as edhe kurrgja, un s'mundesha me i folë për çka kisha në zemër. Ajo e ngrata u hutue fare. M'argëtoi dhe u përpoq të më qetsojë. Tue kujtue se më kishte prekë në sedrë e më kishte fye, u pendue pse më kishte folë asodore. Un s'i thashë gja. Tash më gjan sikur m'asht lehtësue shpirti, më duket sikur u shkri, pjesërisht, ai akull që m'ishte rrasë në zemër, pse shpresoj se më dashunon dhe ai s'qenka as i vluem as edhe i martuem. Po në qoftë i Krishtenë? Edhe sikur të rroposet bota nuk mund të bashkohem me të, pse nuk lejon feja, nuk len im atë. Ky mendim tash m'asht ngulë gozhdë në tru. Oh sa e marrë që jam! Ç'më duhet t'a dij a asht i Krishtenë apo Musliman, kurse nuk dij a më dashunon apo jo? Irena, e mbështetun në pyetjet që i ka bamë për mue, kujton se më dashunon, por kush mundet të besojë? 

Ndoshta ai asht ndonji djalë i lig dhe pyet me paramendime e me qëllime t'errta. Mos janë të rralla rasat që djelmt pyesin për gocat që shofin? Natyrisht nga këto farë pyetje që drejtohen me qëllime djallëzore ase për të kënaqë kërshërin, si për ndonji teshë që të zen syni në vetrinë të ndonji magazinës, nuk mund të nxirret ai kuptim që neve na pëlqen, nuk mund të kujtohet se ai e dashunon vajzën, për të cilën kërkon spjegime. Por sikur të më dashunojë! Në më dashunoftë ku ka me mue? Do të jem 'e lumtun. Për ndryshe sharrova. Oh se ç'qenka dashunia. Ajo qenka si nji mulli që rrotullohet gjithnji dhe me forca të përtrime.

----------


## Darius

_10 Prill_

Prap sot mbas dreke shkova ke Irena me shpresë se mos e shof Shpendin, por ai s'erdhi. U mërzita tepër dhe qeshë tue plasë. Kush e din se ku ka shkue. Ndoshta ai këtu ka ndonji dashnore që luen mendsh për të dhe tash asht... ndoshta asht tue i dhurue asaj thesarët e zemrës e të rinis së vet. Ndoshta ai tash, i dehjun nga forca e alkoolit të dashunis, e ka humbë vetëhe dhe e ka harrue krejt botën e jo ma t'i bijë ndër mend për mue.

Oh sa shpejt gobohemi e gënjehemi na femnat. Nji shiqim i thekshëm mjafton me na dërmue dhe nji nënqeshje e ambël mjafton me na robnue. Vetëm se s'guxojmë me i shfaqë ndiesit e adhurimit, kemi turp të shpallim se e dashunojmë at që na e plagos zemrën me nji veshtrim të mpakët ase me nji nënqeshje të kandeshme. Zemrat t'ona janë ma delikate se qelqet. Nji gur i vogël, i hudhun nga dora e nji të pamëshirshmit, i then dhe i ban thërime për t'u shkelë mandej nga kamba e tij. Zemrat t'ona magnetizohen me dy fjalë, shitohen me dy pika lot. Sa e sa prej nesh janë bamë viktimet e naivitetit dhe të sinqeritetit të tyne tue u besue lajkave e premtimeve të gënjeshtërta. 

Vera, stina e pushimeve shko llore, asht koha në të cilën nis me u zhvillue akti i parë i asajë aventure që, të shumtën e herëve, mbaron tragjikisht për femnat e gjora të trathtueme prej të rijve e sidomos prej disa studentave që kthehen nga Europa, pse këta përdorin njimij djallëzi për me e thye qëndresën e asaj që lakmojnë me e mposhtë. Shpesh më kanë ramë në vesh ngjarje të tilla që e cenojnë kryenaltësin Shqiptare. Dëshiron të dashunojë vajza Shqiptare, por mbrenda caqeve të pastërtis morale; lakmon të lumnohet e gjora, por mbrenda kufijve që përfshijnë ligjët e çerdhes familjare; don t'a shijojë jetën e ngrata, por tue mos e humbë vlerën e nderit dhe tue mos e e cenue sedrën seksuale.

- Uh ti qenke e marrë! Qenke nga ato që ende e këndojnë kangën e Mukës! S'qenke e qytetnueme si gocat e Europës - i thonë djelmoshat kur shofin se ajo qyqarja mbahet me mos u përkulë para lajkave ngacmuese, përpiqet të mos ndrydhet para premtimeve mashtruese, mundohet të mos e shkallmojë magjen e virtyteve, të nderit e të sedrës. E kur i bahet kjo vërejtje e ashpër ajo e kujton vetëhen ma poshtë se shoqja Europjane dhe, tue dashë që të diftohet se asht naltësue në shkallën e sajë, dobsohet e bije në lak. Mbasandaj djali i kthen shpinën tue u zgërdhimë dhe tue e përqeshë. Asht e dijtun se nuk janë të tillë gjithë të rijt, por në mes të tyne ka mjaft asish që e humbin ndërgjegjen kur ndeshin në femna Shqiptare. 

Ndoshta edhe Shpendi asht ndonji bandill që kërkon të mbledhi mjaltë nga çdo lule që i shef syni i tij derptues. Ndoshta edhe ai asht ndonji kusar zemrash e gjuetar nderi. Ndoshta edhe ai ka lanë mbas shpine ndonji dyzinë goca që tash qajnë e ulërijnë me dëshprim prej kobit që kanë pësue. Ndoshta edhe ai asht ndonji mizuer i mshefun nën atë shtat të bukur dhe nuk i nduket ndërgjegja nga rrënkimet e atyne që ka vramë me... shigjetat e synit të vet.

Ndoshta, por jo. Ai s'mund të jetë zemër gur; s'mund të ketë shpirt bishe e fëtyrë engjëlli. Syt e tij të vranuem, kur un u dobsova në shtëpi të Irenës, pasqyrojshin dhimbjen që ndinte zemra e tij, diftojshin se ka shpirt të mirë e njerëzi, provojshin se asht i dejë të quhet njeri. Prandaj ai nuk mund të futet në grumbullin e atyne që kanë zemra vagabonde, t'atyne që dashunojnë vetëm për t'i ngopë lakmit e tyne prej kafshe ase që dashunojnë për... sport. Ai, sigurisht, asht nga ata që kërkojnë të kenë nji shoqe ideale në këtë jetë, nga ata që përpiqen të ndërtojnë nji pallat lumnije në këtë botë, nga ata që e çmojnë kuptimin e naltë të jetës bashkëshortore. 

Më duket se kanë të drejtë ata që thonë se luen mendsh femna kur dashunon përnjimend. Edhe un më gjan se e pësova. Më duket sikur kam nji votër me prush në zemër që më shkrumon. Ç'baj kështu? Për cilin po shkruej në këtë mënyrë? Natyrisht për nji djalë që i a njof vetëm dukjen, por që nuk kam as ma të voglën dijeni mbi karakterin, mbi moralin dhe mbi mendjen e tij. Për nji femën mos asht bukuria e mashkullit i vetmi sigurim i lumnis së dëshirueme? Pa dyshim jo. E atëhere përse po trenohem tue u kënaqë me ato bukuri që e argëtojnë vetëm synin dhe që shduken mbrenda pak kohe? Ato që kanë mend dhe që duen nji lumni të paperëndueshme kërkojnë bukuri shpirti, pajtim karakteresh e qellimesh. Po un ç'kërkoj? Un shkallita fare. S'kam me e përmendë



12 Prill

Pashkët shkuen e mbaruen, por ai s'u duk ma. Duket se ngeci ndokund. Familja e Xha Simonit asht vrahthue e shqetsue shum për të, pse nuk dijnë se a ka shkue në Shkodër apo mos ka pësue gja. Qenka edhe i pasjellshëm. As nuk erdh me u përshëndetë me këta kur u largue. Ndoshta asht zhytë në ndonji pellg të ndytë këtu e s'mund të dali. Oh sa keq! Sa keq i vjen njeriut kur shef se në nji trup të bukur ka nji shpirt të keq! Me gjith këtë e ndi se e dashunoj. E mjera un. Sharrova!... Dashunia e vërtetë qenka si nji lulishte e rrethueme me mure të pakapërcyeshëm që ka vetëm nji portë dhe që ajo hapet vetëm për të hymë e nuk çilet kurrë për të dalë. Era e kandëshme e luleve të tërhek me u futë mbrenda. Hyn lehtas, por ngec mbrenda për jetë. Qeh pata vendosë që të mos flas ma për të, por nuk e mbajta fjalën. Duket se përnjimend e dashunoj. A ka zemër ky djalë? Në qoftë se ka, vall ç'ka mshefë ajo mbrenda? Kush mundet me e dijtë. Ndoshta zemra e tij nuk ndin kurrgja, pse asht dhanë mbas epsheve. Ndoshta asht mpimë fare, pse vuejtjet e përpjekjet e ashpra që ka pasë do t'i a kenë shkambëzue. Ndoshta.

Sot, tue kuvendue me Irenën e me Mamë Gjystinën, ra fjala ke ai. Mamë Gjystina, e prekun thellë nga shdukja e Shpendit, foli nji copë herë mbi gjasat ë nji së ligës. Mbasandaj kapërceu ke familja e tij dhe rrëfeu se sa herë kishte luftue i ati i tij Dan Rëfeja kundër Turqve e gjindarmëve dhe sa herë ishte plagosë. Kallzoi se si ai nuk i duronte mizorit e tyne dhe sa fort e urrejshin ata. Ma në fund spjegoi se si e kishin rrethue në shtëpi në nji natë Vere, si kishte luftue bashkë me tre djelmt e vet e me të shoqen, si e kishin çamë gardhin e ishin aratisë, si ishin ndeshë mandej shpesh herë me patrullat, si e kishin spastrue vendin nga disa cuba që i bijshin më qafë gjindjes, si ishin rrethue ma në fund në nji katund afër kufinit, si ishte vramë Dani dhe mbasandaj dy djelmt ma të mëdhej Bardhi e Sokoli, si kishte shpëtue Shpendi bashkë me t'amën dhe si e kishin kalue kufinin. Ajo flitte me za të përvajshërn dhe me sy të përlotuem për këtë familje të mjerueme. Un u hutova fare. Kur mbaroi zuna të mendohem për me gjetë se si kishte shpëtue Shpendi bashkë me t'amën nga drapni i mordjes. Dojsha me pyetë, por nuk guxojsha. Ajo, si t'a kish hetue pyetjen që më vinte në majë të gjuhës, shtoi:

- Shpendi, moj bijë, ishte në gjimnaz të Shkupit. Qeveria e kishte marrë e çue në Shkup me bursë kinse për t'a mësue, por në të vërtetë e kishte marrë si peng për t'i a rrudhë guximin t'atit. Në Verë, me rasën e pushimeve, djali ishte kthye në shtëpi dhe u ndodh aty kur u zhvillue kobi. Kur u rrethuen, si herën e parë ashtu edhe të dytën afër kufinit, edhe ai ishte mbrenda. Mbas vrasjes së Danit tre djelmt - Bardhi, Sokoli, Shpendi - bashkë me t'amën i dhanë zjarmin shtëpis dhe, tue përfitue nga tymi e nga errësina e natës, I msyen gjindarmët. Në rrëmujë e sipër vranë mjaft nga anmiqt, por edhe Bardhi e Sokoli mbetën. Shpendin e muer nji plumb në vesh të majtë dhe t'amën në kofshë. Dy ditë ngelën të ngujuem në nji pyll dhe të tretën mundën me e kalue kufinin. Tash e mora vesht se pse e paska të shpuem veshin e majtë.

- Nana e din mirë ngjarjen, se asokohe u ndodh në Kosovë, ku pat shkue me e pamë të motrën – verejti Irena.

- Po - i a bani ajo tue fshamë. - Kur e kapërceva kufinin ata i gjeta në Kukës. Mbasandaj bashkë erdhëm deri në Shkodër, ku zunë vend.

- Më duket se patën mjaft të holla me vetëhe - tha Irena, mbassi më shiqoi mue si me dashtë të m'a tërheki verejtjen.

- Po - përgjigji ajo - se Dani - dritë i pastë shpirti - e kishte parapamë kobin që po i afrohesh. Prandaj ishte mbledhë. Kur u vra, Hija i a hoq qemerin dhe e ngjeshi vetë.

- Kush i a muer qemerin? - pyeta.

- Hija, e ama e Shpendit - gjegj Mamë Gjystina.

E Hapa gojën të pyes mbi rranjën e këtij emni, për mue i pandigjuem dhe i çuditshëm, por m'a preu fjalën Irena. Mbasandaj, e turbullueme nga ngjarja e rrëfyeme prej Mamë Gjystinës, harrova fare me e pyetë.

- Tash Shpendi vazhdon në gjimnaz të Shkodrës për t'i mbarue ato dy klasa që i mbetën pa i krye në Shkup - plotsoi Irena.

- Të themi të drejtën, edhe qeveria u kujdesue për t'a - bani Mamë Gjystina.

- Asht e dijtun - tha Irena - se ata e nderuen kombin t'onë. Tash Kosova u këndon kangën atyne kreshnikëve dhe asht krijue nji legjendë popullore rreth ngjarjes.

Nji heshtje e ftofët e mërzitëse plakosi mandej. Të tria po mendoheshim, natyrisht, mbi ngjarjet e zhvillueme. Imagjinata e eme ishte ndikue. Ngjarjet po më sinematizoheshin të pikturueme e të kjarta. Zhurmë e potere, britma e rrënkime, shamje e shfrymje, mburrje e lavdërime, përzihen në mes të kafkufeve të thata t'armëve që shprazen. Krismat e pushkëve dhe bubullimat e bombave dendësohen. Flaka e tyme e mbulojnë çerdhen e viganve dhe duken do hije që vërsulen nga mbrenda jashtë. Edhe nji herë ashpërsohet beteja dhe mandej shuhet për me mos u përsëritë, për nji kohë, n'at rreth. Mbasandaj shfaqet para syvet të mendjes dendësia e nji pylli, ku shifen të strukun nji nanë spartane me të birin pranë. 

Nji hero e nji heroinë i a lidhin plagët njeni tjetrit, pa bëzajtë e pa rrënkue, pse shpirtnat e mëdhej i durojnë hidhnimet dhe i lëbyrin dhimbjet me heshtje. Tabllo e shëmtueme, por njikohësisht madhshtore për nji komb që kërkon liri, për nji zemër që ndin dhimë. A s'asht mëkat që ky djalë, hero, të jetë shpirt lig e me vese që e njollosin emnin e atyne që ranë dëshmorë? Fatkeqsi.

----------


## Darius

_14 Prill_



Sot jam e gëzueme, pse mora do lajme të kënaqshme. Shpendi paska dërgue letër nga Shkodra. I kishte shkrue Xha Simonit se, simbas nji telegrami të marrun prej s'amës, qenka shtrëngue me u nisë për Shkodër, pse motra e tij bashkë me të shoqin paskan dalë në Kukës për t'ardhë në Shkodër. Kërkonte ndjesë që s'kish mundë me u përshëndetë, pse kish gjetë nji automobil gati për nisje dhe kështu s'kishte pasë kohë. Motra i paska ardhë mbas dy ditësh. Veçanërisht i kishte shkrue edhe Irenës. E pyeste për shëndetin t'em dhe i thoshte të më përshëndesi nga ana e tij. Irena, tue drashtë se mos i zemrohem, nuk më tha gja. M'a dha letrën t'a këndoj. Kur i pashë përshëndetjet që më bante m'u nxe e m'u ba prush shtati dhe zemra më rafi me hov prej gëzimit. Por nuk bëzajta fare. Tash jam pendue plotsisht për shka kam dyshue për të. Fëtyra e tij tash nisi me u shfaqë ma e kjartë dhe ma e ndritshme n'imagjinatën t'eme. Në syt e tij tash dallohen shenjat e përvujtnis, por edhe të krenaris, të pastërtis; duken shenjat e gjallnis, të fisnikis e të trimnis, por edhe t'egërsis s'ambëlsueme. Vlera e tij morale u dyfishue dhe po më duket si nji hero mito llogjik që ka bamë krushqi me Perëndit e jo si nji njeri i rendomtë.

- Sa mirë ka bamë që ka ardhë - tha Irena.

U këput për gjysmë filli i mendimeve të mija.

- Kush? - pyeta.

- Motra e Shpendit. Sa e mirë asht se...!

- Cila? - pyeti Mamë Gjystina tue hymë mbrenda.

- Fija e Xha Danit - gjegji Irena.

- Po, - tha Mamë Gjystina - Fija asht yll si në bukuri ashtu edhe në sjellje. Besa të rralla i ka shoqet.

- Si e quejnë? - pyeta e çuditun.

- Fije - përgjigji Irena.

- Ç'farë emnash paskan këto?! Çudi! Njenës i thonë Hije e tjetrës Fije! Paskan emna... - Thuej se Shqip - i a priti Irena me buzë në gaz.

- T'amën e Shpendit e quejnë Fet-hije, por për shkurtim i thoni Hije. E të motrën e quajnë Sofije, por për dhelatim i thërrasin Fije, ashtu si të thonë ty Dije, kurse emnin e ke Shadije.

- Po këto paskan emna Muslimanësh - thashë e torrullueme.

- Po Muslimanë janë moj bijë - gjegji Mamë Gjystina.

- A!? S'qenkan të Krishtenë?! - thashë e mahnitun dhe e harlisun.

- Jo, jo - tha Irena tue më shique me vërejtje. Fëtyra m'ishte zbemë dhe zemra më rrifte me hof. Po. Më shungulloi zemra e shitueme nga ky lajm që m'i haptë dyert e lumnis. Për pak qeshë tue u përplasë për tokë e vilanisun, por turpja e madhe që kisha prej Mamë Gjystinës më bani të mbahem. Po të mos më vinte turp, të pakën, do t'i përqafojsha këto që më shpëtuen nga ky kujdes dhe do të derdhsha lot gëzimi. Tash ma ishte ndriçue krejt errësina që e rrethonte personin e Shpendit. M'ishte lehtësue shpirti dhe s'drojsha ma se mundet me na e pengue feja lumnin.



_20 Prill_

Lulet m'i kanda fort. Ato tash kanë nisë me dhanë shtat. Shinat e simjetshëm, që ranë në gjysmën e fundit të Marsit, e penguen zhvillimin e tyne. Vetëm nashti kanë fillue me u mkambë e me u-forcue. Sot mbas dreke isha ulë në mes të tyne dhe po lexojsha nji libër që më huajti Irena. Qershia, ku e kisha mbështetë kryet, ka çelë lule dhe ka nisë me lidhë kokra. Në nji degë të sajë kish zanë vend nji bilbil dhe po këndonte mallëngjyeshëm. Ndoshta ai s'këndonte, por qante. Kush e din. Ndoshta ai i vargëzonte vjersha trandafilit dhe e vajtonte mbarimin tragjik të vetëhes që do të ketë tue u therrë nga ndonji gjemb i tij. Po t'a dijsha gjuhën e tij do t'a kuptojsha mirë poetin e zoqve dhe sigurisht do të merrsha vesht se edhe zemra e tij, ndoshta ma shum se e emja, lëndon nga dashunia që e ka pushtue. Mblodha nji tubë lule për t'i vu në kthinën t'eme. Oh sa do të dëshirojsha të mbledh edhe për Shpendin nji tufë. 

A thue se do të vijë nji ditë q'ai të kërkojë me m'a kënaqë zemrën tue më dhurue tuba lulesh të mbledhuna nga kopshti i shpirtit dhe i zemrës së tij? Kush e din. Atë ditë do të isha femna ma e lumtun e botës dhe kurrkuj nuk do t'i kisha zili. Mund t'a ndrrojsha krejt jetën t'eme me nji ditë të vetme lumnije që mund të më fali ai, ai që ka në dorë çilsat e Parrizit t'em. Mora nji lule dhe nisa me i a këputë fletët, ashtu si bante dikur Irena, për të provue se a më dashunon apo jo dhe tue thanë: po, pak, aspak shpitrnisht. Tue i shqiptue këto fjalë, që për mue kishin nji fuqi mystike, vazhdova t'i këpus fletët e lules dhe arrina në gjethin e fundit me fjalën: Shpirtnish. Me gjith që e dij se bestydnia asht krijesa e imagjinatave të sëmuna, kësaj rradhe më pëlqeu t'a besoj profetin që bani fleta e lules dhe më kërceu zemra prej gëzimit. 

Oh se ç'qenka dashunia. Ajo të baka foshnje, të marrë e të mjerë, por njikohësisht edhe të lumtun. Po, se edhe dashnori i mjeruem nga fati i lig, sigurisht do të jetë i lumtun dhe e kënaqë zemrën me të vetfnen nënqeshje që ka marrë dikur nga ajo që e ka futë nën zgjedhën e saj të florintë. Edhe un ndoshta do t'i kujtoj me mall të zjarrtë dhe me urim përsëritjeje ato të paka nënqeshje që më ka dhurue, ndoshta pa dashas, Shpendi i em. Ndoshta do të jem nji e mjerë e lumtun tue u përshkue përmes mendimeve përvëluese, por përnjiherë edhe argëtuese e shijuese. Ndoshta.



_24 Prill_



Irena u fejua sot me Zefin, me at që dashunohesh prej kohesh. Ajo asht dhe duhet të jetë e lumtun, mbasi shkeli në prakun e asaj jete që pat lakmue e andërrue për vetëhe. Shumë të rij i hudhin letrat, i djegin fotografit dhe i hanë me bukë premtimet që u napin dashnoreve, por Zefi duel besnik dhe nuk trathtoi. Kjo besniki provon se përnjimend e dashunon Irenën dhe se lumnia e tyne asht e garantueme prej zemrave që rrafin për njena tjetrën. Të pakë e të rrallë janë ata djelm që me të vërtetë derdhin lot për dashnoret e tyne. Të shumtët kërkojnë dashuni nate, nji dashuni të përkohëshme e trashamane. Ka gjithashtu shumë mashkuj që i ndrrojnë dashnoret me atë lehtësi që i këmbejnë robet e shtatit dhe mandej s'çajnë kryet për to. 

Ka plot të rij që tinzisht përpiqen t'a spekulojnë sinqeritetin e femnave për t'i shkullue burimet e tyne të nderit; ka asish që premtojnë shumë e me bujari të madhe por s'apin kurrgja; ka edhe t'atillë që me shkathtësin e nji akrobatit vërsulen mbi femnat për me i gjuejtë zemrat e tyne me shigjetën e dashunis që mandej të munden me i mposhtë me lehtësi. Dhe, ma fort se kushdo tjetër, këta njerës që kanë zemra elastike guxojnë me e akuzue femnën tue thanë se asht dreq. Dreq apo engjëll asht femna? Ajo krijesë që krijon tue u bamë nanë, ajo që rrit dhe edukon fëmij me nji durim shembëlluer, ajo që lidh plagë shtati e zemre, ajo që asht burim i pashterrun ngushullimi, dashunije e dhimshunije qenka dreq? Do të ishte mirë sikur t'ishte dreq kundrejt këtyne typave, por nuk asht se... se natyra e ka krijue për engjëll. 

Zefi s'ban pjesë në këtë kategori të bastardhueme. Ai asht i dejë për Irenën e mirë e të bukur. Un marr pjesë në gëzimin e tyne ashtu si merr motra për vëllan e motrën. Irenën nuk' e penguen prindët e vet në zgjedhjen e shokut të jetës. Ata e kryen detyrën e tyne tue u kufizue vetëm në qortime e këshilla, por kurrë nuk e urdhënuen e nuk e shtrënguen që të martohesh me ndonji tjetër, ashtu si bajnë shumë prindë në vendin t'onë. Xha Simoni e Mamë Gjystina mendojnë krejt ndryshe dhe nuk u gjasojnë prindëvet t'onë. Ata besojnë se e drejta e zgjedhjes së shokut të jetës i përket atij ase asaj që do të martohet, pse vetëm ai ase ajo do t'a shijojë hidhësinën ase ambëlsinën e këtij vendimi. Me fjalë tjera, ata nuk duen me marrë përgjigjësi morale para atyne që do të martohen. Sa mirë se? Ata që martohen, simbas mendësis së Xha Simonit e Mamë Gjystinës, lypset të jenë në gjendje që t'a çmojnë randësin e veprës dhe t'i kuptojnë kshillat drejtuese e ndriçuese të prindëvet të vet. Për ndryshe paçin vetëhen më qafë.

Fatin e Irenës kisha me i a urue edhe vetëhes, por kush e din se ç'ka rezervue destini për mue. Ndoshta edhe Shpendi asht shoku i atyne djelmave që përmenda ma sipër. Ndoshta ai asht edhe ma i lig se ata e nuk don të dijë për atë zemër që lëngon prej shigjetave që i nguli ai me syt e tij. Por jo. Ay asht i mirë, i urtë, i pastër, i ndershëm dhe i... papërlyem nga veset e liga.



_29 Prill_


Jam e dobët nga shëndeti. Nji hafsh i nxehtë m'a ka kapullue krejt shtatin dhe më duket sikur jam tue u djegë mbrenda nji furi. Edhe kolla po më cyt mjaft dhe ndi dhimbje në krahnuer. Dje disa herë përshtyna gjak. S'dij se të gjitha këto a janë shenjat e ndonji sëmundjeje apo të shkaktueme nga i ftofti që mund të kem marrë. Më pëlqen të rrij shtrimë e në qetësi. I thashë babës që të më sillte nji mjek, por ai i shtrembnoi turijt dhe duel tue e tundë kokën e tue murmuritë:

- Sa shpejt bahet goca për doktor se?!... Nji çikë t'i dhem koka ase barku, menjiherë, kërkon doktor!... Kam frigë se ka me kërkue doktor edhe kur t'a zajë lemza!

Ç't'i thojsha? Ai nuk i nep randësi shëndetit dhe kujton se njeriu asht i sëmunë vetëm atëherë kur rrëzohet e bije në shtrat për të... vdekë. Oh sikur t'a kisha pranë Shpendin që të ma fërkonte ballin që më digjet si nji saç i nxehtë. Sigurisht do të shërohesha menjiherë kur të prekte dora e tij mbi ballin t'em dhe nuk do të ndijsha as dhimbje krahnori as edhe dobësi trupi. Por ku asht! Sa lakmi e kotë.



_1 Maj_



Pranvera e simjetshme, guditënisht, ka kalue me shina dhe ka qenë mjaft e flladëshme. Shiu që pat fillue disa ditë ma parë dhe vazhdoi me ndërpremje të shpeshta, dje mbas dreke pushoi ma. Dje mbrama kemi pasë nji qiell të kthjellët e të mbushun me yj xixëlluese. Asnji re nuk dukesh në hapsinë. Ishte nji natë e kandshme që do të gdhinte në ditën e parë të Majit dehjës e ngacmues i zemrave të reja. Ishte nji natë që të mbushte plot malle e dëshirime të pakufishme, që t'a ambëlsonte jetën dhe t'a dhetfishonte forcën e dashunis. Ah sa lakmova që t'a kisha pranë Shpendin për me e shijue bashkë bukurin e natyrës.



_3 Maj_

Po të vehen re fëmijt kanë ndryshime në mes të njeni tjetrit dhe njeni i gjason t'atit, tjetri s'amës. Gjasimet fizike i spjegon shkenca dhe theoria e sajë mund të pranohet vetëm përsa ka të bajë me dukjen e me shtatin e fëmis. Sa për shpirtin, simbas mendimit t'em, ndryshon puna. Në të kujtoj se ndikon nji fuqi tjetër e padukshme, e cila i ban të mirë ase të liq, simbas asajë mbëhije që për ne asht misterioze. Të pakën kështu më duket mue. Pleqt e plakat më thonë se un, si në dukje ashtu edhe në shpirt, kryekëput i gjaj nanës. T'im eti i përhijë vetëm në gishtat e kambëve. Rizai i ka gjamë s'amës, si në të pame ahtu në shpirt, kurse Ferideja, Meti e Razija ma fort pjerrin kah em atë se sa kah njerka. Qysh tash duken në ta shenjat e prindëvet. Po. Rizai asht mjaft grindavec dhe nuk i len të qetë motrat e vëllaun. Por edhe Feridja duket se do të bahet kapricioze, se çdo gja që e pëlqen, don me e përvetue pa tjetër, qoftë edhe me damin e tjerve. Meti ndryshon fare prej tyne. Ky asht lulja e fëmijve. 

Fëmijvet t'onë u mungon edukata, pse njerka s'e ka çamë kryet me i rritë simbas parimeve që epin fryte të dobishëm. Nji grue që nuk ka pasë vetë nji edukatë të shëndoshë familjare dhe as ma të voglin mësim, asht e natyrshme që edhe fëmijt e vet t'i rrisi e t'i edukojë simbas mendësis së vet të ngushtë e të mykët. Ç'mund të mësojnë fëmijt nga nji nanë e padijshme? Natyrisht kurrgja të mirë dhe shumë të këqia e marrëzina. Fëmijt e nji nanës injorante rriten të dobët nga shëndeti, nga mendja dhe nga shpirti, pse ajo i tremb me gogola, i kuen me bestutnina dhe i mojt me marrëzina. Për shembull kur bije rrëfeja, u thotë njerka fëmijve se engjëjt e gjuejnë dreqin me pushkën e Zotit dhe kur bije shi thotë se engjëjt luajnë livere në qiell! Për kët shkak fëmia e nji nanës injorante nuk mund të ketë asndonji ndihmë paraprake prej saj dhe rritet e trembun, e shtypun dhe e torrullueme. 

Un, herë mbas here, përpiqem me u a ndreqë gabimet fëmijve, por qortimet e mija nuk u bajnë efektin e dëshëruem, mbassi nuk gëzoi ndonji autoritet kundrejt tyne, pse veshët e tyne me mija herë kanë ndigjue të shahem e të përbuzem prej nanës së tyne. Veç kësaj qortimet apo këshillat e mija, simbas njerkës, janë porosina të mbrapshta dhe të damshme për fëmin. Prandaj ajo i porosit që të mos m'a venë veshin. Për shembull kur mundohem me u spjegue se ç'asht shiu ase rrëfeja, ajo i tharton turijt dhe më kundërshton tue më fye si e pa fë. Edhe kur i porosis cucat që të krifen, nxehet dhe thotë se nuk janë... nuse.

Kështu ngjan edhe kur u kërcnohem që të mos gënjejnë, që të mos i kruejnë hundët, që të mos i hanë thonjtë me dhambë, që të mos mvishen trashë, që të mos flasin me gojë plot gjellë, që të jenë të pastër dhe që të mos flasin f jalë të ndyta. Asht nji dhanti e madhe me u bamë nanë, por nji nanë e mirë që ka cilësin dhe zotësin me përgatitë qytetarë të mirë. Parrizi asht nën kambët e nanës ka thanë Muhameti përmend Dajë Haxhiu. Por un kujtoj se në këtë shprehje profetike asht qëllimi për nanën e mirë e jo për ato që i përgatisin cuba shoqnis njerzore. Nanat e mira i bajnë të lumtuna familjet dhe këto shoqnin. Që të jetë e mirë nji nanë, po e përsëris, ka nevojë për edukatë e mësim. Po të kishte pasë nji edukatë shkollore eme njerkë, padyshim, do t'ishte krejt ndryshe, se shkolla do t'i a herte veset dhe fëmijt do t'i rritte në mënyrë të pëlqyeshme. 

Por mjerisht asaj i mungojnë të gjitha ato që duhen për të qenë nji nanë e mirë. Edhe un, po të mos isha edukue në shkollë prej mësuesve të mira e t'urta dhe po të mbetesha në duert e sajë, sigurisht do t'a ndiqsha shembëllin e saj. Sikur t'a kisha pasë pushtetin e nji diktatorit, kurrë nuk do të lejojsha të martohen femnat ase mashkujt që nuk kanë nji edukatë të shëndoshë, sepse pjella e tyne do t'a shrregullonte e do t'a pengonte mbarëvajtjen e shoqnis. Sot ndër ne as femna mund të bahet nanë e mirë as edhe mashkulli atë i mirë, pse ma të shumët janë injorantë, pa edukatë dhe si të tillë vazhdojnë t'a ndjekin me besniki mendësin prapanike të prindërve. Me këtë mënyrë, asht e dijtun, përvëneret shoqnia me jargët e tyne. E un, sikur të kisha qenë djalë, do të bërtitsha e do t'a ngrejsha zanin deri në kupë të Qiellit që të mundesha me e sigurue mësimin dhe edukimin e femnës ma shumë se të mashkullit, sepse femna asht edukatorja e parë e njeriut.

----------


## Darius

_8 Maj_



Eme njerkë, tue bisedue sot me nji Zojë që kishte ardhë në vizitë, po i thoshte se ajo nuk ishte ma shum se 35 vjetsh. U çudita kur ndigjove se njerka po i hiqte disa fasha moshës së vet! Un mbaj mend shum mirë se ajo kur u martue me t'em atë kishte nja 32-33 vjet mbi shpinë dhe quhej gjysmë grueje prej grave të fisit t'onë. E qysh atëhere, në mos gabohem, kanë kalue nja 13 vjet. Njerka i a kishte kthye shpinën derës. Kur hyna mbrenda për t'i dhanë kafe Zojës, ndigjova t'i thotë:

- Un kur erdha këtu Dijen e gjeta njikaqi të gjatë - tha dhe bani shenjë me dorë që të diftonte se sa e madhe dhe e gjatë kam qenë kur asht martue ajo me t'em atë. U çue pak nga karrika dhe e ngriti dorën, sa mundi, naltë për t'a matë shtatin t'em t'asaj kohe. Un, edhe sot që jam një vajzë 17 vjeçare, nuk jam e gjatë n'atë masë që tregoi ajo. I kafshova buzët që të mos qesh.

Përse gënjen? Përse i mshef vjetët e moshës së vet? Mos pandeh se përtrihet tue mos e thanë të vërtetën?

Mos kujton se, me këtë mënyrë, ndalohet rrota e jetës e nuk rrotullohet? Sa të lehta janë ato femna që mundohen me i gabue të tjerët tue i mshefë vjetët e tyne, sepse edhe ndigjuesin e venë në pozitën e të marrit, mbassi ai lypset t'a kuptojë përafërsisht moshën e tyne nga dukja. Mirë, por ato kujtojnë se kurrkush nuk e ka kuptue rrenën dhe as që mundet me e njoftë moshën e vërtetë të tyne. Kjo grue, që arrin me gënjye kësodore nji njeri të painteresuem në moshën e sajë, kush e din se si e rren t'em atë. Ndoshta atij i thotë se nuk asht as 30 vjeçare dhe ndoshta dhe ai i beson. Po t'i apim nji farë përfillje fjalës që thonë se pleqnia asht vdekja e femnës, do t'i epsha nji farë të drejte njerkës që t'i skontonte vjetët e moshës së vet, por jo edhe aq shumë

de se po të bahet nji farë llogarije do të shofim se ajo ban nji zbritje gati 25%!... Sigurisht kurrkuj nuk i pëlqen të mplaket dhe t'i avitet çastit kobar të vdekjes, por jo tue e gënjye vetëhen dhe tue i mashtrue të tjerët kaq trashanikisht de. Un nuk besoj të përulem aq shum sa t'arrij me i gënjye tjerët mbi moshën t'eme edhe sikur t'a dij se do t'i humbi thesarët e lumnis s'eme, sepse ma e randë më duket rrena se sa mosha e madhe që do të më randojë mbi korriz.



_14 Maj_

Shpendi i kishte dërgue letër sot Irenës dhe nji fotografi familjes. Prap pyeste për mue dhe më falesh me shëndet. Fotografin m'a diftoi Irena. Un e mora dhe, mbassi i hudha nji vështrim kinse mospërfillës, e fuga mbi tryezë. Me këtë mënyrë dojsha të diftohem sikur nuk e çaj kryet për të, por sikur të më vente mendjen Irena kishte për t'a dallue ndryshimin e madh që pësoi fëtyra e eme në çastin që ndeshën syt e mij në fëtyrën e tij. Veç kësaj ajo s'vuni re se un po e kundrojsha tinzisht fotografin, të cilën e kisha hudhë mbi tryezë nergut në nji pozë që të mundesha me e pamë ma së miri.

Indirefentë janë njerzit kundrejt tjerve ase sendeve që nuk i interesojnë, por janë të pashqitun dhe të pasionuem kundrejt atyne që i pëlqejnë e i dëshirojnë, Ku t'a dinte Irena se sa vlerë kishte për mue ajo pikturë që e hudha me nji farë përçmimi. Jo vetëm që un nuk i kam dhanë rasë për me e kuptue tinëzin e zemrës s'eme, por edhe lumnia e vet, e endun nga dora e Zefit, nuk e lejon të shofi se ç'ngjan rreth e rrotull. Syt e Shpendit, edhe në fotografi, gjajnë sikur nxjerrin rreze drite t'ambla, por edhe gaca zjarmi që djegin e përcëllojnë. Ah ata sy! Ata derdhën në zemrën t'eme helm e nektar dhe më banë të qaj e të qesh, të rrënkoj e të gëzoj. Po t'ishte e mundun që t'a përvetsojsha këtë fotografi, isha gati të baj fli disa vjet nga jeta e eme.

„Shënimet me datë 17, 21, 24, dhe 30 Maj janë shly në mënyrë që të mos këndohen." „Vetëm në shënimin e fundit dallohen këto pak fjalë që s'janë shly mirë mirë dhe që janë të shpërndame në rreshta të ndryshëm: „ mbasi i mbusha 14 vjetët . . . . . . e ndiva vetëhen dhe herë mbas here shifsha . . . . shifsha . . . . n'andërr shkrihesha prej kënaqësis nji turbullim shpirtnuer dhe nji shkrehje të gjymtyrve Edhe nashti e shof zemrën . . . . . dhe më duket sikur "



_3 Qershuer_

Dje mbasdreke më kishin zanë ethet. Qeshë shtrimë mbi nji shilte në nji kthinë poshtë, se përtojsha me u ngjitë naltë për me ra në shtrat t'em. Kur po përpushesha nga dhimbjet e trupit e të kokës erdh hallë Hatixheja. Qëndroi nji copë herë ke kryet t'em tue m'a fërkue ballin. Kur u largue, tue drashtë se mos ftohem, e kshilloi njerkën që të më mbulonte me dishka. Un pata të nxehtë dhe s'dojsha që të mbulohem, por nuk bëzana se s'kisha fuqi as edhe me folë pse isha raskapitë fare. E njerka, që t'a çonte në vend porosin e hallës, më kishte mbulue asokohe, kur më kish katëllue gjumi.

Kur u zgjova dhe i hapa sytë pashë se isha mbulue me nji jorgan të vjetër që ishte copa copa e me njolla që i vinte era uthull e djersë. E hoqa, me neveri dhe e hudha tej at jorgan, i cili sigurisht do t'ishte pasunia e trashëngueme prej stërgjyshes plakë e të dergjun në shtrat vjet me rradhë. Nuk dij se qysh nuk e ka diktue im atë e t'u a shitte tregtarëve të vjetërsinave si jorganin e Adamit.

- A s'gjete nji jorgan tjetër që më kishje mbulue me atë fëlliqsinë? - i thashë kur u ngrita.

- Pse a s'të pëlqeu a? Ku t'a gjejsha ma të mirin? - m'a bani me buzë të mvarun.

Jorganë kemi plot, por ma të ndytë e ma të vjetër se kët nuk kemi asnji. Edhe un çuditem se si ka shpëtue pa u hudhë në plehën kjo vjetërsinë e fëlliqun që sigurisht përmban miljona mikropë. Sa shpirt të lig ka kjo grue dhe sa fort m'urren. Edhe në gjanat ma të vogla kërkon të më hidhnojë; edhe në rasat ma të parandësishme përpiqet me më zemërue. Tue mendue se un jam rritë në këtë shtëpi, ku ajo zotnon, çuditem se si nuk kam plasë përpara se t'arri në këtë moshë. Mjerë ata bonjakë që bijen në duer të njerkave të tilla. Un, po të kisha qenë djalë dhe po të hetojsha se mbrenda katër mureve të shumë shtëpiave mundohen vazhdimisht bonjakë të njomë, sikundër un, kisha me e çue peshë botën dhe do t'a detyrojsha prokurorin e Shtetit që t'i paditte prindët dhe njerkat e atyne fatzijve n'emën të së drejtës botnore. Po, do të kërkojsha denime shembëllore si për njerkat e liga ashtu dhe për prindet sylesha që nuk kujdesohen për mirërritjen e bonjakëve të shkretë, se me këtë mënyrë do t'i shërbejsha njerzimit.



_8 Qershuer_

Dajë Haxhiu kishte ardhë ke ne sot në mëngjes për vizitë. Ai asht daja i nanës. E quejnë Hasan, por un e thërres Dajë Haxhiu, pse ka qenë në Mekke. Ai asht edhe hoxhë dhe shum i fortë në punët e fës, por im atë e quen „rafëzi", ndoshta pse ai i shfaq

lirisht gjykimet e veta dhe ndoshta pse këta nuk pajtohen me konceptin që ka formue im atë mbi fën. Për shëmbëll Dajë Haxhiu thotë se vena asht e ndalueme me u pimë, për shkak se e damton shëndetin e mbralin e njeriut, por lejohet me u përdorë n'asht

se e porosit mjeku për t'a përmirësue shëndetin e nji të sëmunit të dobsuem. Em atë e kundërshton rreptësisht dhe thotë se nuk fut në gojë asnji pikë edhe sikur të jetë tue vdekë, pse ai që pin venë dyzet ditë dalka prej Imanit!....

- Njeriu fetarisht asht i detyruem me e ruejtë shëndetin e vet, sepse trupi asht nji ndërtesë hyjnore. Për kët shkak dhe për arësye se njeriu lypset t'a kryejë misjonin e vet në këtë jetë, vetëvrasja asht e denueme rreptësisht prej fës si nji nga mëkatët ma të mëdha. E ata që nuk kujdesohen me e ruejtë shëndetin e tyne, me mjete e mënyra që nuk i sjellin ndonji dam tjetrit, dita ditës vazhdojnë t'a vrasin vetëhen dhe, me këtë mënyrë, e kundërshtojnë dëshirin hyjnuer - thotë ai, por ku merr vesh im atë se?!... Në bisedim e sipër, s'dij se qysh, e preku Dajë Haxhiu çashtjen e mbulesës dhe nevojën e mësimit të femnës. Im atë e shiqoi shtrembët dhe e kundërshtoi me nji f jalë të trashë. Atëhere ai i a priti dhe i tha:

- Profeti porosit që t'a kërkojmë dijenin qysh nga djepi deri në tabut dhe thotë. se titujt ma të mëdhej të nderit në këtë botë janë ata që siguron dijenia e jo forca ase pasunia.

- Mund të ketë urdhënue Pejgamberi që t'a kërkojmë dijenin, por atë të Dinit e jo të Frengut – përgjigji im atë.

- Ai nuk e ka kufizue dijenin vetëm n'atë të fes. Bile në radhë të parë e ka vu dijenin e shëndetit dhe mbasandaj tjerat - spjegoi Dajë Haxhiu.

- Sidoqoftë dijenia mund t'i hyjë në punë nji mashkullit, por jo nji femnës - tha em atë tue kujtue se i a lidhi kryet f jalës,

- Jo, mor i uraem, jo, se dijenia nuk asht monopol'i mashkujve dhe, po t'ishte nji privilegj vetëm për burrat, ai do t'a shpallte pa u drashtë as prej meje as edhe prej femnave që mund t'i zemroheshin. Përkundrazi thotë se dijenia asht e domosdoshme si për mashkujt ashtu për femnat Myslimane. Veç kësaj duhet të dijsh, miku i em, se historia Muslimane asht plot emna femnash që kanë pasë zotnue nji kulturë të gjanë dhe që i kanë sjellë shërbime të çmueshme njerzimit - tha Dajë Haxhiu, por em atë pat thanë nji herë jo e nuk mund të thoshte po.

- Ndoshta asokohe ka pasë femna të dijshme, por nashti grueja s'ka nevojë për dijeni - tha im atë mbassi u mendua pak.

- Përse? - pyeti Dajë Haxhiu.

- Sepse femna e kësaj kohe asht dreqi vetë dhe, po të stërhollohet edhe me mësime, ka me sajue djallëzina dhe ka me na qitë njimij ngatrresa në ditë.

- Djallësit e ngatrresat mund t'i bajë nji femën që s'asht zhvillue nga mendja e nga shpirti me anë të mësimit, por jo ajo që gëzon nji dijeni, pse nji femën e shkollueme i çmon detyrat dhe i din të drejtat e veta - i a bani Dajë Haxhiu.

- M'a merr mendja se, po t'a kishe pasë ti në dorë, do t'i zbulojshe femnat dhe të gjitha shtëpiat do të na i bajshe shkolla - tha im atë me qesëndi.

- Po t'a kisha pasë në dorë do t'a grissha çarçafin dhe nuk do të lejsha femën pa shkollë, pse grueja asht themeli i shoqnis njerzore, pse ajo asht burimi I moralit, pse ajo asht nyja e shenjtë e qenëjes, pse ajo e mbjell farën e dashunis vëllaznore në mes të njerësve. E kur ajo lihet mbas dore vuen e tanë shoqnia njerzore.

- Pun e madhe!... Do të vuejtkemi të gjithë, pse s'dijnë me këndue e me shkrue flokë-gjatat!... E si kemi jetue deri sot? Dish zotin leni dreqkat, se na s'dijmë vetë - i a bani im atë me nji farë mërzije.

- Mirë, por ti me nji anë mbahesh si fetar i mirë dhe m'anë tjetër nuk ban si urdhëron ajo - i tha daja.

- Pse?

- Sepse Pejgamberi thotë se çdo gja asht një gja, por padijenia s'asht kurrgja. Do me thanë se e porosit mësimin. Veç kësaj në nji verset të Kuranit thuhet se kurrsesi nuk mund të ketë barasim në mes të dijshmit dhe të padijshmit.

- Përse?! - pyeti em atë i çuditun.

- Sepse njeri rron në dritë e tjetri n'errësinë, njeni shef gjithkah dhe tjetri asht i verbët. Pejgamberi, që t'a theksonte randësin dhe vlerën e dijenis, thotë se ma i pëlqyshëm asht gjumi i të dijshmit se sa lutja apo falja e të padijshmit. Im atë heshti e nuk foli ma. Dajë Haxhiu asht mjaft gjakftofët dhe shum i urtë. Nuk nxehet lehtë. Vetëm kur shef se po shtremnohet e drejta ase cenohet e mira, bahet i egër e nervoz. Kështu ngjau edhe sot kur im atë përpiqesh me i dhanë mësim dhe me ia tregue rrugën që ai kujton se asht e drejtë.

- Mëkati ma i madh i jueji - i tha me zemrim - asht guximi që tregoni tue u a predikue tjerëve fën sikundër e keni keqkuptue ase si ju pëlqen juve. Ju e bastardhoni fën dhe e ulni në shkallën e nji zakonit të lig që nuk ka asndonji bazë logjike e morale. Prandaj ju kshilloj që të mos e përsëritni edhe nji herë kët faj. Po t'a përsëris edhe nji herë se e keqja dhe veprat që nuk i përshtaten logjikës nuk janë pronat e fes s'onë. E ju, që nuk keni as ma të voglin mësim, mos përhapni në popull helm e vëner, se do të jeni përgjigjës para njerzis e para Perëndis. Em atë e pat mbyllë gojën ma dhe nuk kundërshtoi. Shumë herë ai e cyt Dajë Haxhiun dhe, me paditunin e vet, përpiqet me e mundë. Im atë, sikundër duket, kujton se zotnon nji dije të gjanë mbi fe, kurse s'din gja. Veç kësaj ai mbahet ma sheriatçi e ma fetar i mirë se hoxha vetë. Sikur t'isha në vend të Dajë Haxhiut do t'a rroksha flamurin dhe do t'i shpallsha luftë asajë turme të pandërgjegjëshme dhe injorante që kërkon t'a mbajë femnën nën zgjidhën e padijenis dhe i a mohon të drejtat e saja njerzore.

----------


## Darius

_14 Qershuer_

Pesë ditë e pesë net ndejta ke Dajë Selimi. Edhe ky asht njeni nga dajallarët e nanës. Më kanda të shkoj e të rri ke ai, pse më duket sikur aty e ndij voksin e frymës së nanës dhe dashunin e pastër që ata kanë për bijën e vetme t'asajë q'e patën si syt e

ballit. Veç kësaj Xhevrija dhe Sanija, dy gocat e dajës, janë shum t'urta e të shoqnueshme. Me to kalohet jeta e ambël dhe pa mërzi, pse kanë nji farë cilësije, dhanti prej natyre, me t'a hjekë të keqen me dy fjalë ase me nji nënqeshje.

- Te lumtun do të jenë ata që do të bahen burrat t'uje - u thashë pardje mbas dreke në bisedim e sipër.

- Kujton ti, Dije, se do të jemi të zojat me i bamë fatbardhë burrat t'onë? - pyeti Xhevrija tue më shique amblas me syt e zij.

- Nuk kujtoj, por besoj Xhevrije - përgjigja.

- N'asht se do të keni fat me u martue me asish qe kanë meritën me e quejtë njeri, me asish që kanë tru e ndërgjegje, do të çmohen cilësinat t'ueja të rralla dhe do t'i bani të lumtun.

- Ku e dijmë na të gjorat se ç'fat na pret. Apo mos kemi të drejtë me i zgjedhë vetë shokët e jetës? - i a priti Sanija tue e përkulë kokën me nji anë dhe tue e palue, me gishtat e hollë, kindin e fustanit të vet.

- Ke të drejtë - i thashë tue hofkëllue dhe heshta.

Heshta se s'kisha si me i ngushullue, mbassi edhe un isha si ato, pa as ma të voglin privilegj dhe pa ndonji fuqi që të mundesha me e fitue atë të drejtë aq natyrale që duhet t'a gëzojmë. Më shkoj mendja, menjiherë, ke Shpendi dhe m'u rrëqeth shtati kur e kujtova vështirësin që mund të ndeshi për me e bamë shok jete. Ah femna shqiptare Muslimane. Ajo përgjithësisht

asht e vorfën shpirtnish, e pazhvillueme mentarisht dhe e dobët fizikisht, pse nuk i asht dhanë mundësia që t'a argëtoje shpirtin, që t'a ushqejë mendjen dhe t'i gëzoje dhantit e natyrës për t'u bamë e fortë dhe e dobishme për shoqnin ku ban pjesë. Ajo s'ka kurrgja që të jetë e kënaqun dhe krenare; vjen e shkon pa lanë gjurmë në këtë jetë. Ajo, edhe po të dojë, s'mundet dhe s'ka se si t'i kushtohet së mirës, së bukurës e të virtytshmes, pse përnjimend asht si nji robneshë pa kurrfarë të drejte.

- Xhevrijen e kërkoi dikush, por s'e dha tata - tha Sanija mbas pak tue e këputë kështu vargun e mendimeve të mij.

- Kush që ai? - pyeta.

Xhevrija u skuq dhe e uli kryet.

- Nji farë Sabri... Dega - gjegji Sanija.

- A e njifshe ti Xhevrije? - pyeta.

- Ajo heshti e nuk bëzani.

- Përse nuk flet Xhevrije? Mos të vjen turp edhe prej meje?

- Jo. Nuk e njifsha - tha kadalshëm pa e ngritë kryet.

- Pse s'të dha Dajë Selimi?

- Sepse ai qenka pijanik - gjegji Sanija në vend të saj.

- A!? - bana si e habitun për vendimin e përshtatshëm që paska dhanë Dajë Selimi tue mos i a dhanë vajzën nji njeriut që e helmon vetëhen me alkool.

Sa mirë paska bamë se?...

- Edhe kjo nuk e donte - plotsoi Sanija.

- A dashunon ndonji tjetër? - pyeta.

Ajo u skuq dhe më ngjajti sikur u trondit. Nuk bani za.

- Po - i a priti Sanija me atë thjeshtësi që e ban të shquhet ndër shoqe.

- Cilin?

- As ajo s'e din si e quejnë. E ka pamë, disa kohë ma parë, tue kalue këndej rrugës.

- Nga asht?

- Ku t'a dijmë na - tha Sanija tue i mbledhë krahët.

- E shkreta vajzë - thashë me vetëhe dhe e qava atë dhe vetëhen, pse edhe un isha në gjendje të sajë. Po. Edhe un dashunoj nji djalë që e pashë rasësisht në shtëpi t'Irenës, por që nuk kam mundë me folë makar nji fjalë me të. Edhe un, si Xhevrija, nuk

e dij se a më dashunon apo jo dhe se ç'fat e pret dashunin t'eme. Un, ma shum se ajo, pata fatin t'a mësoj emnin dhe të marr njoftime mbi familjen e tij, por kurrgja ma shum dhe asgja të kënaqshme për sigurimin e lumnis s'ardhëshme. Oh sa vajza, si na, lëngojnë gjatë jetës dhe vdesin pa i a kallzue kuj sëmundjen e zemrës. Sot kur po iksha, tue u përshëndetë ke porta, më pëshpëriti Sanija ke veshi:

- Dashnori i Xhevrijes asht me vesh të shpuem.

- Me vesh të shpuem! - thashë me za të këputun.

- Po. Asht i bukur: Ka dy sy të zij që të merr më qafë kur të shiqon; ka shtat të plotë e të mesëm; rrin me kokë jasht dhe flokët e zij i lëshon mbrapa - spjegoi Sanija.

- Mos e quejnë...

S'e mbarova f jalën. U pendova.

- Nuk e dij se si quhet.

- Ku rrin me shtëpi?

- S'e dij, jo. Për herën e parë e patëm pamë nga dritarja aty kah mezi i Prillit, por mbas katër a pesë ditësh u shduk ma. Ndoshta asht i huej - bani ajo tue më shique në sy.

- Ai asht - pëshpërita me vetëhe dhe ika si e hutueme.

Tash dashunis s'eme i u shtue edhe zilia dhe vuejtja shpirtnore u dyfishue.



_17 Qershor_

Feja e moda, simbas mendësis së disa tru-ndryshkunve, qenkan shemra që s' pajtojnë kurrë. Un, të them të drejtën, nuk po mundem me e kuptue arësyen e rrjedhjes së këtij kundërshtimi kaq t'ashpër që zhvillohet në mes, t'antarve të të dyjave. Për shembëll disa kohë ma parë u ba kijameti prej njerkës, pse un kisha premë nji fustan pak të shkurtun. Ajo u ba spec prej zemërimit dhe thoshte se fustani lypset të jetë i gjatë deri ke themrat e kambëve. E ai i emi ishte nji pëllambë nën gju. Me gjith që qysh atëhere ka kalue shumë kohe ende s'ka pushue grindja e fustanit. Do të mveshin këmishë zjarmi në xhehennem - thotë njerka dhe ket kërcnim e përsërit shpesh e shpesh.

Këto ditë pat nisë nji grindje tjetër: Ajo e flokve të shkurtun. Shumica e femnave, simbas modës së sotshme, i kanë premë leshnat dhe i kanë lanë nja nji pëllambë të gjata. Edhe un, që t'i përshtatem modës dhe që të mos dukem ndër shoqe si dhi e egër, shfaqa dëshirin me i premë, por njerka kundërshtoi tue thanë se asht mëkat i madh. Dy ditë rresht nuk i prani goja tue folë mbi këtë mëkat. Të tretën u tërbue farë kur pa se un, kundër porosis së sajë, i kisha premë. Po. I preva. I a dhashë Irenës gërshanët dhe iu luta të m'i presi. Njerka tash vazhdon të çirret tue thanë se u prish dynjaja. Për fat të mirë dhe për çudi, em atë nuk m'u vërsul me at mëllef që më msyeni njerka. Ai më shiqoi me nji farë përbuzje dhe më tha:

- Ç'paske bamë ashtu moj? Qenke bamë si dhija shutë eh të marrtë mordja!

- Në kohnat t'ona - thotë njerka tue fry ndër hundë - edhe Dielli ngrofte ma shum edhe Hana shkëlqente ma fort, pse na e kishin frigë Zotin dhe nuk bajshim kësi maskarallëkesh. Nashti hyni dreqi në zemër të njeriut. Këto që bani ju janë nishane kijameti. Të mjerat na që i a mbrrimë kësaj dite. A thue se me të vërtetë do të bahet kijameti pse i preva un flokët? A thue se, përnjimend, ka me u zemrue Perëndia, pse na i shkurtuem flokët e gjatë? Nuk besoj dhe nuk kujtoj që zoti të ketë vumë nji ligjë të posaçem për t'a regullue çashtjen e flokve, Nuk e kuptoj se ç'lidhje kanë flokët e mij me lamshin e dheut. Mos asht lidhë lamshi i dheut në fijet e flokve të të mij dhe, tash që i preva, do t'a humbi drejtpeshimin dhe do të rroposet?! Në qoftë se do të bahet kijameti pse un i preva flokët, në qoftë se do të shkatrrohen rrathët e Dheut për shkak të flokve të shkurtuna ase të gjata, le të bahet çika çika dhe pluhun fare, se edhe neve nuk na vlen ma. Disa ditë ma parë e pyeta Dajë Haxhiun mbi këtë çashtje. Ai më shiqoi çuditshëm dhe më tha:

- Përse më pyet moj bijë?

- Pyes, se disa thonë se asht gjynaf me i premë - përgjegja.

- E pse qenka gjynaf? Ç'ka të bajë floku i gjatë ase i shkurtun me fën? Në qoftë se asht gjynaf për ju duhet të jetë edhe për ne burrat, se edhe na i presim - gjegji.

- Ashtu?! ... - bana e habitun nga përgjigja e tij plot logjikë.

- Ashtu po. Ban si të duesh bijë. Vetëm kije ndërmend se Zoti interesohet për shpirtin t'and, për veprën t'ande të mirë ase të keqe në këtë botë, se sa për flokët e tu të gjatë ase të shkurtun nuk don me dijtë gja - spjegoi. Mirë, por eme njerkë nuk asht nji mendimit me Dajë Haxhin. Disa vjet ma parë qenka zakon me i a premë flokët vajzës së fejueme ditën që do të nusënoheshka.

Simbas këtij zakoni apo besimi vetëm gocat paskan pasë të drejtë me mbajtë flokë të gjatë e gërsheta, kurse femnat e martueme lypseshka të kenë flokë jo ma të gjatë se ke supet, pse floku i gjatë, për gruen e martueme, baheshka gjarpën në Xhehennem. Ma vonë paska ndrrue ky zakon dhe të gjitha femnat, pa u përjashtue edhe njerka e eme, paskan nisë me i mbajtë flokët të gjatë. Për kët shkak paskan ndodhë shumë grindje në mes të fanatikve e të liberalëve sa paskan lanë shumë kujtime të hidhta. Tash që moda kërkon t'i shkurtojmë, prap ka nisë me fry ai murran i egër i kundështimeve dhe i grindjeve në mes të të dy palëve. Qysh nga Eva e deri më sot, sigurisht, mija volume do të jenë shkrue mbi bukurin e flokve të gjatë të femnës dhe un, po t'a kisha pasë në dorë, do t'a kundërshtojsha modën e premjes së flokve, por qeh se nuk më pyet e nuk më ndigjon kush!...

Dëshiri për me e shkërbye femnën e qytetnueme ka nisë me e ngacmue edhe femnën Shqiptare, por ky farë ndikimi ka mbetë vetëm për sa ka të bajë me modën e jo ma shum. Duket se edhe burrave u pëlqen mveshja e mertisja e grave simbas modës, pse po diftohen mjaft toleruesa dhe herë e verbojnë njenin sy herë e shurdhojnë njenin vesh. Me gjithë kundërshtimet e plakave e të pleqve fanatikë moda i ka futë turijt edhe në banesat ma të harrueshme të vendit tue e shtiem nën zgjedhë shumicën dërmuese të femnave. Me këtë mënyrë femna Shqiptare ka nisë me bamë nji shkërbim të sipërfaqshëm pa qenë e zoja me bamë nji ndryshim rranjësuer në gjendjen e vet për me u bamë shoqe e vërtetë me ato që rrojnë jasht kufijvet t'onë. Mos kujtohet se i mungon vullneti ase dëshiri për me e arri atë të qytetnuemen, jo. 

Ajo don, por pengohet e luftohet. At ças që të shfaqen shenjat e këtij vullneti, do të ndeshi në kundërshtimin e fortë t'atyne fanatikve që i ka verbue llomi fetar i prodhuem dhe i shpikun prej disa njerësve të padijshëm e të pandërgjegjshëm, kurse feja, sikundër thotë edhe Dajë Haxhiu, kurrë nuk e pengon zhvillimin dhe përparimin e femnës, bile përkundrazi e nxit dhe e urdhëron. S'dij se kur do të shduket kjo fanatizmë nga vendi i jonë dhe cili do të jetë ai fatbardhë që ka me e shpëtue kët popull nga këto këthetra. Ah sikur t'isha djalë dhe t'a merrsha un flamurin e kësaj vepre, me të vërtetë, madhështore e njerzore.



_20 Qershuer_

Përsëri muer letër Irena prej Shpendit. Ai prap pyeste për mue. Në mes të tjerave i shkruente edhe se, mbasi t'a mbaronte shkollën, dëshironte me u shpërngulë nga Shkodra e me ardhë këtu. Ky lajm më gëzoi tepër, sepse do të mundem me e pamë nga ndonjiherë dhe ndoshta do të mundem edhe me folë me të. Më pëlqen t'a gjykoj si shenjë dashunije interesimin që tregon për mue, por nuk mundem me e besue kryekëput. Ah sikur të më dashunonte me të vërtetë. Po t'arrijsha me u dashune prej tij e me u . . . martue me të, kurrgja tjetër nuk do t'i kërkojsha Zotit. Por ah. Ndoshta ai pyet për mue i shtyem vetëm nga ndërgjegja dhe për të nderue regullat e etiketës apo të kalorësis që tash vonë kanë nisë me i përvetue të rijt e sidomos studentët t'onë. Dhe sigurisht kështu do të jetë. Oh ku kam fat un e shkreta me u bamë Mbretnesha e adhurueme e atij Mbreti të plotpushtetshëm që sundon mbi zemrën t'eme. Kush e din. Të them të drejtën jam me zemër të ngrime.

----------


## Darius

_24 Qershuer_

Eme njerkë asht edhe ziliqare. Po, asht edhe fort. Shumë herë e thumbon t'em atë dhe kërkon të dije se ku e kalon kohën, kur qëllon të vonohet me u këthye në shtëpi. Sonte, për shembëll, em atë i zanun me punë të shuma në dyqan, erdh pak vonë. Për këtë shkak ajo që tue luejt mendsh prej nakarit. Sa shkeli baba në prak të derës, ndeshi në njerkën që e priti me turi të mvarun dhe me nji breshën fjalë ankimi. Ai u habit dhe, pa e kuptue shkakun e vërtetë të kësaj furrejeje t'ashpër, spjegoi se kishte qenë i ngatrruem me punë tregtije në dyqan. Mirë, por ku i mbushej mendja asaj se! Ai vonë e muer vesh qellimin e këtyne sauneve të bame me nji gjuhë aq të fortë. Atëherë nisi me i folë ma shtruem që t'a bindëte se ai nuk ishte nga ata burra që mund t'i vehej në dyshim nderi. Nji copë herë, i lodhi fëlqijt tue u arsyetue dhe tue dhanë spjegime, por njerka vazhdonte t'a këndojë kangën e vet. Ma në fund babës i u sos durimi dhe e msyeni me nji varg f jalë t'ashpa sa i a mbylli gojën. E dij se zilia apo nakari në dashuni asht si krypa në gjellë. Gjithashtu e di se edhe dashnorët ngucen e besdisen fort kur hanë tepër nga kjo krypë njelmuese deri në helmim. 

Të gjitha këto i kisha ndigjuem prej atyne që i kanë sprovue dhe m'a merrte mendja edhe mue se, shumë herë, munde të ngjajnë moskuptime e dyshime midis atyne që u kanë rasë zemrave të veta nga nji kuintal ndiesi flakruese dashunore. Por nuk m'a merrte mendja se krymbi i dyshimit e i nakarit mundet me e brejtë edhe zemrën e nji grueje të mplakun dhe që disa herë asht bamë nanë. Mbasandaj prej kuj me dyshue se?! Prej nji burrit që ka kalue të 50 vjetët e moshës së vet dhe që, deri në fanatizmë, arrin me i respektue porosit e fes. Përmbi të gjitha ai nuk asht as edhe i bukur. Nuk them se asht i shemtueshëm, por s'asht edhe I bukur. 

Për shembëll ka sy të zij, por qepallet i ka mjaft të rralla; ka kokë vezake e faqe të plota, por hundën e ka të shtrrembët; ka shtat të plotë, por shalët i ka disi të shtrembëta si dy kiza me korriz jashtë; ka krahënuer të gjanë, por ka edhe do duer të mbëdha e plot lesh. Disa thonë se leshi ndër duer të meshkujve asht shenjë fisnikije, por mue, për Zotin, nuk më mbushet mendja se leshi mundet me e fisnikue njeriun. Përkundrazi kisha me thanë se leshi ndër duar asht shenjë primitiviteti, moszhvillimi ase papërsosmënije në pikpamje fizike. Un fisnikin e njerut e kuptoj nga veprat e nga sjelljet e tija e jo nga leshi i duerve. Shkurt ai nuk asht nga ata që mund të admirohet prej nji femne si i bukur dhe t'a trembi njerkën se mos i rrëshqet nga dora.

Asht provue se jo vetëm njerzit por edhe kafshët kanë zili. Gjithashtu asht vu re se femnat janë aq ziliqare sa e humbin mendjen dhe arrijnë me bamë gjithshka kur i kafshon grenza e nakarit. Por zili, them, do t'i kishte hije, deri diku, nji gocës që dashunon ase ndonji nuses së re e jo nji grueje të mplakun. Veç kësaj asht marrëzi me dyshue prej nji njeriut, si im atë, që kur kthen në shtëpi asht i ndragun kambë e krye me voj, me tëlyen, me uthull e me të tjera. Prandaj kurrsesi nuk e gjej t'arsyeshëm dyshimin e saj kundrejt t'im et dhe këtë farë zilije i a atribuoj mendjes së sa trashamane që nuk mbrrin me gjykue me kthjelltësi dhe me arsyetue drejt. 

Me këtë mënyrë njerka i ndjell vetëhes hidhënime e mërzitje pa qenë nevoja dhe pa pasë ndonji shkak t'arsyeshëm. Kësisoj vetë e cenon lumnin e vet. Po. Ka shumë njerës të lumtun në këtë botë që nuk e dijnë se janë të lumtun, pse mendjes së tyne i mungon drita e nevojshme për me e pamë jetën e vet ashtu si rrjedh rithmikisht. Këta typa, të shumtën e herëve, bahen manijakë të mërzitshëm dhe vetë kërkojnë jetën dhe bahen shokët e të mjerëve. Edhe njerka e eme hyn në rradhën e këtyne mendje-lehtëve, ndoshta e shtyeme prej Destenit për t'i lamë mëkatet e mundimeve që më ka bamun mue. Ndoshta.



_27 Qershuer_

Irena asht e lumtun. Po. Herë mbas here asaj I vjen i dashuni në shtëpi dhe, orë të tana, rrijnë tue bisedue. Ah sa lakmojsha me qenë si ajo. I kam zili. Ajo u fejue me atë që që dashunue dhe tash projekton se si t'a ngrehi folen e lumnis. Ku ka ma mirë? Kanë vendosë të martohen në Vjeshtë dhe prindët e tyne e kanë, pëlqye kët vendim. Prandaj, qysh tash, kanë nisë përgatitjet për dasmë. S'ka dyshim se të lumtuna janë ato që i kënaqin zemrat dhe të mjera janë ato që s'mundin me i argëtue dëshirat e tyne. Por ma të lumtuna janë ato që nuk gjejnë asnji pengim prej prindërvet të vet në realizimin e andrrimeve të tyne lumnuese. Edhe un andrroj nji lumni, por druej se do të ndeshi në pengime të ndryshme e sidomos në kundërshtimin e pathyeshem të babës, pse ai, për fat të keq, nuk asht në gjendje me e çmue të drejtën e bijës së vet.



_2 Korrik_

- Sihariq, Dije, se erdh Shpendi - më tha sot Irena sa më pa. Zemra më rrafi me hof dhe shtatin m'a kapulloi nji hafsh i nxehtë.

- Përse më thue... sihariq? - i thashë me za të dridhshëm.

- Kot. Dishka më shtyni. Më fal në të hidhnova - m'a bani ajo e qeshun dhe tue më shique ndër sy.

I ula syt, pse nuk guxojsha t'a shof ma gjatë. Druejsha se mos m'a hetojë atë që mshef mbrenda zemrës.

Dje paska ardhë bashkë me t'amën e të motrën. Paska zanë shtëpi këtu. Sot në mëngjes kishte ardhë ke Xha Simoni për vizitë. E paska mbarue shkollën tue dalë ndër të parët. Qe tash filuen netët e andrrave. Nisën netët që do të kalohen pa gjumë dhe tue i ndigjue rrafjet e zemrës së gandueme prej tij. Mbas sodi kam për t'i ndimë, ma fort se kurdoherë, dridhjet e zemrës së dehjun prej dashunis. Mbas këndej kam për t'i njoftë mëngjezet e trandafilta dhe kam për t'i shijue agimet e ndritshme që ka me pjellë imagjinata e dashunis vajëznore. Mbas sodi kam për t'a njoftë, ma së miri, botën e msheftë të dashunis. Oh sa ç'qenka dashunia. Ajo t'a ambëlsueka jetën, por të robnueka e s'të lanka me rrëshqitë nga prehni i saj. Qeh s'më merr gjumi. Mendoj se ai tash asht këtu. Vetëm disa rrugë e disa shtëpi më ndajnë prej tij. Mbas sodi ai ka me jetue këtu si bashkëqytetar i em.

 Mbas këndej edhe ai, si un, ka me e thithë kët ajr që prekin, butas, buzët e mija të nxehta nga ethet e dashunis. Qeh më duket sikur jam tue e thithë at ajr që ai ka nxjerrë nga goja e vet e pastër. Më gjan sikur e ndi frymën e tij të vokët që m'a lëmon fëtyrën t'eme. Qeh syt e tij plot shkëndia gjallnije e flakëruese. Qeh fëtyra e tij e qeshun. E si mund të flej me zemër të trazueme që vlon përmbrenda? Natyrisht s'mundem. Nuk dij se në cilën lagje e në cilën shtëpi banon. Me gjith këtë u krijue në fantizin t'eme nji banesë që tash ka marrë hijen dhe dukjen e bukur të Qabës së dashunis s'eme. Qeh e shof, si nëpër vegim, se ka ramë mbi shtrat e po flen amblas tue marrë frymë lehtë si ndonji foshnje e padjallzueme dhe e njomë. Syt e zij janë të mbyllun. Qepallet e zeza bajnë hije mbi fytyrën e tij të bukur dhe gjajnë si ushta të zeza që ruejnë thesarët e grumbulluem n'ato dy kupa të ndritëshme. 

Flokët e zij, palë palë, i kanë ramë mbi ball. Krahët i ka nxjerrë, jashtë mbulesës së bardhë, ndoshta, për t'i a shtue asajë bukurin e bardhënis. Dorën e djathtë e ka livarë; të majtën e ka vu mbi zemër, si të donte me i pushue rrafjet e saja të forta. Buzët herë mbas here, lëvizin nga pak. Duket sikur flet përgjumshëm, por s'mundet me e kuptue çdo njeri. Vetëm veshi i zemrës së puthun prej tyne mundet me i ndigjue e me i kuptue. Asht n'andër e kuvendon me dikë. Ndoshta me... mue. Ah sikur t'isha un, makar n'andërr, ajo së cilës i flet aq ambël. Më dridhet dora dhe s'po mundem me shkrue, pse m'asht shkri zemra. Ajo shurgullon përmbrenda nga valët e forta që përplasen në njena tjetrën me forcë të madhe.



_4 Korrik_

E pashë Shpendin. Ai kishte ardhë sot ke Xha Simoni. Ishte ulë buzë dritares së hapun në kthinën e Irenës. Un nuk e pashë, pse e kisha krrusë kokën.

- Irenë! - thirra kur u avita ke dera, pa vu re se kush ishte mbrenda.

- Dije! - gjegji ajo. - Ç'don? - pyeti.

Pa i u përgjegjë u futa në kthinë. Edhe kur hyna mbrenda s'e pashë. U drejtova kah Irena q'ishte ulë kundrejt tij.

- M'ep nji libër, Irenë, se jam mërzitë tepër – i thashë dhe u afrova ke bibliotheka. Kapa nji libër dhe e hapa.

- Ç'farë libri don Dije? - pyeti ajo.

- N j i . . . nji që të m'a hjek mërzin e shpirtit - thashë.

- Epi nji libër vjershash, nji libër që të dikojë gaz e harë, nji libër që t'a këmbejë, me nji fuqi magjike, mërzin në gëzim - tha dikush.

M'u duk si zani i tij. Kur e ktheva kryet pashë se ai po më pritte me buzë në gaz. Ai vetë ishte libri i gjallë i porositun prej tij, libri i dëshiruem aq fort prej zemrës s'eme dhe që ka fuqin magjike me më lumnue për jetë. Por kush mund i thoshte se?...

- A! - bana e harlisun dhe e mahnitun.

Nji kahkaha e fortë e Irenës ushtoi mbrenda kthinës me tingujt e hollë të nji kristalit që thyhet. Bana me ikë, por s'munda. Më ndalën në vend syt e tij plot shkëndia magnetike. Më mbajtën ata sy që un nuk mundem me u a durue shiqimin depertues.

- Përse ikni Zojushë? Na jemi pamë aq herë sa e ka humbë ma vlerën ai kuptim ase qëllim që ju ban

me u mshefë prej meje - tha.

Un ende qendrojsha në vend, në kambë. Nji harë e ambël m'a kishte pushtue shpirtin. Librin që kisha në dorë e kisha rrasë mbi zemër, pse ajo më rrifte fort. Syt e tij të qeshun, por edhe si lutës, ishin ngulë mbi mue si dy projektorë të fuqishëm që t'i terratisin syt. Fëtyra e tij dalë-ngadale, më gjajti sikur nisi me u qarkue me do rrathë rrezesh shkëlqyese. Isha mahnitë.

- Rri Dije, se s'të shef kush - më tha Irena tue më kapë për krahu. Atëhere m'u duk sikur u shkunda jermijet. E mblodha vetëhen dhe ika me vrull. Kur u ktheva në shtëpi u mbylla në kthinën t'eme për t'a qetsue zemrën e trazueme dhe për t'i mendue fjalët që më tha. Njimij kuptime u dhanë fjalëve të tija dhe njimij spjegime u dhashë veshtrimeve të tij përpise.



_7 Korrik_

Irena, me sa kuptoj, interesohet shumë që t'a lidhi zemrën t'eme me atë të Shpendit dhe të sigurojë mundësit e lumnis s'onë. Sot mbas dreke më thirri dhe, mbassi më futi në shtëpi të vet, më njofti se kishte ardhë Mamë Hija, e ama e Shpendit, dhe se donte me më njoftë me të.

- Jo - i thashë - më vjen turp.

- Pse të vjen turp? Eja se ajo asht nji grue aq e mirë sa ke me e dashtë sa t'a shofish - më tha dhe, tue më tërhekë gati rrëshanas, më futi mbrenda.

- Hajde Dije - më tha Mamë Gjystina sa më pa,

Un u skuqa dhe mbeta në kambë, në fund të kthinës, si t'isha gozhdue aty. M'ishte nxemë krejt shtati. Përshëndeta vetëm me nji të luejtun të kokës dhe pa mund me qitë nga goja asnji fjalë. Irena përsëri më kapi për dore dhe, tue më tërhekë drejt s'amës së Shpendit, i tha:

- Nuk e njifni Zojushën Dije. Kjo asht shoqja e eme e dashun; asht fqija e jonë, bija e Zotni Sulë Kërthizës.

- Gëzohem që po të njof moj bijë. Për ty më ka folë shumë mirë Zoja - donte të thonte për Mamë Gjystinën - dhe Irena - tha tue më shique butë e ambël.

U avita dhe i a kapa dorën me i a puthë, por ajo më tërhoq dhe më puthi në ball. Mbasandaj m'uli ngjat vetëhes dhe nisi me më pyetë për vetëhe, për t'em atë, për njerkën e për fëmijt. Ma në fund më tha:

- Zoja dhe Irena, me sa kam kuptue, të dojshin fort, por ti me të vërtetë, qenke për t'u dashtë bija e eme. Këto paskan të drejtë që të lavdëruekan. Edhe un kam me të dashtë si Fijen e si Shpendin. Dashtë Zoti që të bahesh e lumtun në jetë. Tue folë kësodore m'i lëmonte flokët e kokës dalënga-dale.

Mamë Hija, sikundër do t'a thrres ase më pëlqen t'a thrres, ishte nji grue nja 45 vjeçare, me shtat të naltë, me kokë vezake, me flokë të thijun, me ball të gjanë, me vetulla të holla, me sy të zij, me hundë të drejtë dhe me qafë të gjatë. Tue i kujtue përpjekjet që kishte bamë ajo me gjindarmët me armë në dorë tha tue u mundue t'a mas guximin e saj m'u shtue kërshëria për të. Mora kurajë dhe nisa me e shique, ma fort për të gjetë në fëtyrën e sajë shenjat dalluese t'amazonës Shqiptare dhe për t'a bindë vetëhen se ndodhesha para nji heroinës.

  Shkathtësia në lëvizjen e duervet, xixëllimi i herëmbasëherëshëm i syvet të zij, mrrullja e vetullave në rasa ashpërimi të fjalimit dhe të matunit në të shprehun të mendimit, me nji f jalë zhdrivielltia e dallueshme në të gjithë gjymtyrët, më banë të besoj se ajo, përnjimend, kishte nji vullnet të madh, kishte nji veçanti dhe se ishte, me të vërtetë, nji kreshnike, nji trashëgimtare e Teutës krenare dhe se në dejt e saj vlonte gjaku i nanave Illyriane.

Syt e saj të butë e t'ambël, herë herë, egërsoheshin, shkrepshin e vetëdijshin. Atëhere të dukesh sikur po i shef sqenat e tmershme, sikur lufton me ata që i vranë burrin me dy djelmt e vet dhe mija e mija kreshnikë tjerë. Në këtë rasë, nga xixëllimet dhe fikjet e paprituna të syvet të saj, zbulohesh lehtas shqetësimi që i a mbushte zemrën. Shkurt në syt e saj pasqyrohesh nji mall i pambaruem dhe nji tristim i thellë. Kjo grue të bante t'a nderojsh dhe t'a duesh. E kjo ishte e ama e Shpendit, e atij që un e dashunoj me gjithë shpirt.

----------


## Darius

_10 Korrik_

Marr vesh se nji farë Fazli Pllaja më paska kërkue për grue, por im atë, për fat të mirë, nuk kishte ndigjue me më dhanë, pse ai s'qenka i rodit të mirë. Në kohen t'onë e në shoqnin t'onë të gjithë ata që nuk kanë nji pozitë të fitueme me pasuhi ase me fuqi, nuk janë nga rodi i mirë. Kultura e morali ende s'kanë mundë me u ngjitë në kikël dhe me e fitue çmimin e parë. Kjo ngjarje më bani të mendohem shumë për fatin t'em. Druej se mos më martojë im atë me ndonji njeri pa me më pyetë fare. Ç'të bëj? Edhe un nuk dij. Kam mbetë në mëshirën e fatit; jam e trembun nga droja se mos më qëllon ndonji shigjetë shituese e helmuese.



_12 Korrik_

Prap takova me Shpendin. Më gjet sot tue këndue nji libër ke Irena. U çova me ikë, por ai qëndroi ke praku i derës dhe tha:

- Ju, Zojushë, ishit njoftë me t'eme amë dhe ajo, menjiherë, ju kishte simpathizue. Mbassi u njoftët me të, përse nuk dëshironi me u njoftë edhe me mue? Un, ju siguroj se s'jam i egër. Jam biri i asaj grueje që ju njoftët disa ditë ma parë. E në mos ju pëlqeu ajo, keni të drejtë me më përbuzë edhe mue.

- Jo - thirra menjiherë si t'isha shty nga nji fuqi.

- Lypset të krenoheni. Zotni, për atë nanë të mirë që kishit dhe duhet t'a ndini vetëhen të lumtun në pranin e sajë - i thashë tue bëlbëzue.

- Ju falem nderit shumë për simpathin që ushqeni për t'eme amë - gjegji dhe mandej bani nji hap përpara. M'a zgjati dorën tue më thanë: Ju lutem më lejoni t'ju paraqitem si...

- Epja dorën Dije - briti Irena.

U hutova. E ndiva se u skuqa, pse nji hafsh i nxehtë m'a mbuloi shtatin. Me gjithë turpin e math që kisha, dishka më shtynte me i u bindë dëshirit të tij. Prandaj i a dhashë dorën. Ai u përkul para meje dhe m'a shtrëngoi dorën tue më hudhë nji veshtrim t'ambël e të thekshëm. I ula syt. Veshtrimi i tij plot shkëndia e përcëlloi zemrën t'eme. Nji frigë e paspjegueshme, e bashkueme me nji kënaqësi të thellë, m'a trazoi shpirtin.

- Besomëni, Zojushë, se jam i lumtun në këtë ças dhe lus që të mos m'a kurseni këtë lumni edhe mbas sodi - tha.

- Ju....Ju.... S'munda me thanë gja, pse nuk isha e zoja t'a urdhënoj vetëhen e të gjej nji përgjigje të përshtatshme. Për fat të mirë m'erdhë Irena në ndihmë dhe më shpëtoi nga ajo gjendje kritike. Më kapi për krahu dhe m'uli mbi karrike tue më thanë:

- Rri, Dije, e mos fol, se disaherë heshtja asht shprehja ma e fortë se sa tallazi i fjalëve që shpërthen nga goja.

Me të vërtetë ashtu asht. Mbasi u ula e ngrita kryet dhe e pashë Shpendin që më shiqonte me buzë në gaz dhe me nji mënyrë të veçantë. Oh sa i hijshëm më dukesh! A thue se përnjimend, asht aq i bukur e i dashun, apo më vjen mue pse e dashunoj? Kush e din.

- Mos u tremb! - më tha Irena. - Rri e qetë, se un po përgjoj prej këtu mos vjen kush. Po erdh jot njerkë ase ndonjeni nga kalamajt, menjiherë, kam me e mshefë Shpendin në mësandër. Shpendi bani buzën në gaz. Irena tue e tregue me gisht mësandrën u ul buzë dritares që shef kah oborri. Un dridhesha. Dojsha t'i flas dishka, por nuk dijsha ç't'i them. Përpiqesha me i gjetë ato f jalë që netë e ditë me radhë kisha sajue për me i a thanë, por të gjitha i kisha harrue. Isha turbullue fare. I kisha ulë syt dhe po rrijsha si ndonji pulë e squllosun prej shiut t ë . . . . djersëve. Ai i dha dum se isha hutue. Prandaj, menjiherë, nisi me folë. Më pyeti se cilat libra më pëlqejshin ma fort, a më kandesh muzika dhe të tjera si këto. Mu atëhere kur un kisha nisë me u kthjellue, e ndiva zanin e njerkës që m'a thirrte emnin. U çova dhe ika mbassi i a shtrëngova dorën. Kur i a shtrëngova dorën, si herën e parë ashtu edhe nashti, më gjajti sikur u preka nga nji fuqi elektrike që t'a pershkon krejt shtatin me forcë dhe të ban të dridhesh. Pa dyshim ishte fuqia e dashunis ajo që m'a rrëqethi trupin me nji të prekun të dorës. Oh sa fort e dashunoj! Më duket se po shkallis prej ngucjeve të parreshtuna që më ban zemra. Oh sa i ambël e i dashun që asht! Oh sikur të më dashunonte e të bahesh i emi.



_13 Korrik_

Meti asht i squet e i dashun. Un at e due ma shum se të tjerët dhe më duket se kam të drejtë, pse ai ban disa lodra që të kënaq dhe të tërhek. Qeh nji shembëll: I ishte shqy sot topi i llastikut dhe s'kishte me se me luejtë. I kërkoi s'amës nji koron që të blente nji tjetër, por ajo s'i dha. E pashë se u pezmatue shum. U ul në nji kand të kthinës dhe nisi me shfry tue true me vetëhe. M'u dhims. U afrova dhe i hudha nji koron. Kur e pa koronin në prehën, menjëherë, brodhi në kambë dhe m'u hudh në qafë. Më puthi e më shtrungoi me dashuni.

- T'a kthej neser - më tha mandej.

- S'e due. T'a kam falë - gjegja.

- Ani se m'a ke falë. Edhe un t'a fal - m'a bani tue më shique me sy xixëllues.

- Mirë, por ti s'ke ku merr se...

- I marr tatës.

- Ai s'të nep për ditë.

- Kam me e bamë që të m'api - gjegji mbassi u mendue pak dhe fluturoi për me blemë top. Mbas darke, kur po rrijshim mbi rrogosa të shtrueme n'oborr, i u avit Meti babës dhe, mbassi e veshtroi me buzë në gaz, i tha:

- A bahemi shokë tatë?

- Si thë? - pyeti em atë që s'kish mundë me e përfshimë kuptimin e propozimit që i bahesh prej të birit.Të gjithë u habitëm.

- A bahena shokë po të them - përsëriti Meti.

Nji habi e bashkueme me nji nënqeshje të hollë u duk në fëtyrë të t'im et.

- Me ty me u ba shok a?... - i a priti.

- Po - gjegji Meti me të shpejtë.

- E çfarë shoqnije mund të baj me ty? - i tha em atë me nji farë përbuzje.

- Pse? A s' t'a mbush syn a?..... - i a bani Meti i prekun në sedre.

- Jo. S'po them gja, por nuk marr vesh se si don me u bamë shok me mue - spjegoi im atë.

- Njashtu ma! Si bahen gjith bota - tha Meti.

- Si? M'a thuej!

Të gjithë pritshim me padurim e me veshë të ngrehun se ç'farë përgjigje do t'epte.

- Qeh se si: Ç'të kem un kam me të dhanë ty e ç'të kesh ti ke me më dhanë mue. Kush të të ngasi ty kam me të dalë zot une kush të më ngasi mue ke me më mprojtë ti - spjegoi me serjozitet.

Të gjithëve na snpërtheu gazi. Meti e ktheu kryet kah un dhe m'a shkrepi syn.

- Po ti s'ke kurrgja mor hor - i tha im atë.

- Si s'kam? Eh se ç'kam un! Por ti s'din gja.

- Ndoshta. Por ty, veç kësaj, të rref jot amë, yt vëlla e motrat, kurse mue nuk guxon kush me më prekë me dorë.

- E për këto të mira deh due me u bamë shok me ty - i a priti Meti.

Gazi shpërtheu përsëri.

- Hajt, pra, po bahemi - i tha baba i kënaqun nga përgjigja.

- M'a ep dorën - tha Meti dhe e zgjati të vetën.

- Përse me t'a dhanë dorën?

- Të m'a napish besën se nuk do të m'a bajsh me hile dhe se nuk do të luejsh prej f jalës.

- Mirë pra - gjegji em atë dhe ia shtrëngoi dorën.

Mbassi mbaroi lidhja u ul Meti ngjat babës dhe zu me na shique me kreni për fitimin që kishte pasë. Ndërkohe prap m'a shkrepi syn, por unë përsëri s'kuptova gja. Nuk kishin kalue as edhe pesë minuta qysh nga çasti i lidhjes së shoqnis, kur i a bani Meti:

- M'ep nji koron tate.

- Shka don.

- Nji koron.

- Thyej qafën!

- E! Po na u bamë shokë!... - tha me buzë të mvarun dhe shtoi: A kështu e mban besën?

- Uh ke paskam harrue mor Met - gjegji im atë si i turpnuem.

- Mos harro tjetër herë - verejti Meti tue e shikue me kujdes se mos tallet tata me të.

Na qeshëshim.

- Na, se e ke hak - tha im atë dhe i dha nji koron.

- Të falem nderit or shok - i tha Meti dhe, me koronin në dorë, erdh pranë meje.

- A të thashë? - m'a bani kadal dhe me sy të qeshun.

- Të lumtë! - i thashë dhe e putha me nji dashuni të dyfishueme.

- Menre - më tha mbas pak tue m'a rrasë dorën në prehën.

- S'e due. Mbaje se t'a kam falë.

- Po e mbaj, por mos gabojsh me m'a kërkue përsëri - gjegji dhe u çue. Kërceu nja dy herë prej gëzimit dhe iku tne flejtë tue na e urue natën e mirë. Sikur t'edukohesh mirë kjo fëmi e squetë kush e din se çfarë shërbime të çmueshme do ti bante Shqipnis e njerëzis.

----------


## Darius

_16 Korrik_



Të Mërkurën erdh Fahrija e Dajë Dautit dhe më muer për të shkue ke Dajë Haxhiu. Un s'dojsha me shkue se....se më dukesh sikur do të largohem për gjithmonë prej Shpendit, por ajo nguli kambë dhe më muer. Ndejta tri net. Sot u ktheva. Dajë Haxhiu u gëzue shum kur na pa. E porositi të shoqen që të na bante dreka e darka të mira. Mbasandaj u kthye kah Fahrija dhe i dha të kuptoje se asaj i takonte me më zbavitë me lojna e hoka.

- Lueni si në fëmini - tha tue u drejtue kah un.

- Besoj se ju pëlqejnë lodrat e vogjëlis, mbassi ato ju a kujtojnë jetën e ambël e pa brenga që keni kalue dikur.

- Ke të drejtë përgjigja un me buzë në gaz.

- Nashti s'kujtoj të jeni, si atëhere, të patrazueme në shpirt - shtoi mbassi na shiqoi gjatë ndër sy, si të donte me hetue e me zbulue dishka.

- S'dij - gjegja un e prekun në shpirt dhe pak e hutueme.

I mrulli vetullat me nji farë dhimbje, si ajo që tregohet për ato që lypset të mëshirohen, dhe tha:

- Lueni, gëzoni, qeshni, jetoni.

U largue, mandej, si t'ishte i pezmatuem prej gjendjes s'onë të vajtueshme. Un, mahnitshëm, e shiqojsha at plak t'adhuruem që na nxitte t'a gëzojmë e t'a shijojmë jetën. Më dukej sikur e çmonte gjendjen t'onë plot mungesa dhe e zbulonte t'ardhmen e shëmtueshme që na pret.

- Po na s'jemi të vogla që të luejmë si fëmijt - i tha Fahrija kur ai po largohesh.

U kthye. Na kundroi dhe tha:

- Oh sa mirë do t'ishte sikur të ishit të vogla apo të mbeteshit foshnje, të pakën, për nja 10-15 vjet.

- Përse?! - pyeti Fahrija e çuditun.

- Përse?! Sepse....

E këputi dhe e kapërdini fjalën. E tundi kryet si me zemrim dhe shtoi mbas pak me nji za t'egër:

- Na....na jemi fajtorë dhe dënimin, sigurisht, do t'a vuejmë.

Iku mbasandaj si ata që nuk duen me e pamë mjerimin e të dashunve të vet.

- Ç'thotë xhaja kështu Dije? Ai shpesh flet kësodore, por un nuk e kuptoj - tha Fahrija naive që së kishte marrë vesht gja.

- Ku dij un - gjegja si ndër dhambë, pse së kisha nge.

Po. S'kisha nge, se mendja e eme po përpiqesh me i spjegue fjalët e tija enigmatike. Ma në fund solla besim se atij i vinte keq për fatkeqësin t'onë.

- Pse dëshirove të mbetemi të vogla edhe për disa vjet? - e pyeti Fahrija kur u kthye në mbrame.

- Përse? - Sepse sot shumica e mashkujve nuk i shofin punët t'ueja edhe me syt e femnës. Ata gjykojnë sikundër u pëlqen pa i përfillë të drejtat t'ueja. E mbrenda 10-15 vjetve, sigurisht, do të ndrrojnë mendim dhe do t'arrijnë me i çmue të drejtat t'ueja - spjegoi Dajë Haxhiu tue folë me nji farë nxehtësije që të bante të kujtojsh se asht tue nxjerrë lav nga goja e jo frymë.

- Beson se për 10-15 vjet mund të ndrrojë kjo mendësi? - pyeta.

- Po, besoj. Mbrenda këtyne vjetve, me doemos, do të shembet bota e vjetër e do të krijohet bota e re - gjegji tue e thithë cigaren me aq forcë sa të dukesh sikur don me i përpimë krejt hidhësit e shoqnis së sotme për me mos i a lanë trashëgim asajë së nesërmes.

- Po mbulesa ç'asht Dajë Haxhiu? - pyeta un mbas nji heshtjeje të shkurtun.

- Mbulesa? - bani tue i mrrullë vetulat. - Ajo asht... shpikja e përçudëshme e disa fanatikëve që i a kanë ulë vlerën fës s'onë. Asht nji zakon i mbetun prej mija vjetsh dhe që mprohet prej turmave fanatike si ligjë fetare.

- A nuk urdhënon feja me u mshefë e me u mbulue?

- Jo. Feja nuk robnon, por liron. Vetëm duhet të nderohet porosia fetare e morale që ban Kurani për t'i mbulue pjesët e turpëshme të shtatit.

- Asht e dijtun.

- A t'i hjekim, pra, çarçafët? - pyeeti Fahrija.

- Jooo.

- Përese?

- Sepse ju grijnë fanatikët; sepse duhet të vijë koha që të hudhen tej ata llome që i a kanë ngjitë fës - gjegji.

- Q'u thue gocave ashtu mor burrë? - i tha e shoqja që kishte ardhë pak ma parë dhe i kishte qëndrue mbas shpine.

- Të vërtetën moj grue - përgjigj, mbassi e kthei kryet mbrapa dhe e pa.

- Si? Don me i qitë jashtë pa çarçaf?

- Jo, moj e urueme, jo. Un nuk i qis pa çarçaf, por feja, ajo fë që disa fanatikë thonë se e urdhënon mbulesën - gjegji.

- Hej! - bani e shoqja e harlisun.

- Po të kishje pasë gocë ti Dajë Haxhiu a do t'a mbulojshe? - pyeta.

- Do t'a lijsha të lirë të vendoste vetë e t'a zgjidhte njenën dysh: lirin ase robnin - i a bani dhe u ngrit me dalë.

- E! A e ndigjove se si tha xhaja? - tha mbas pak Fahrija tue e thye heshtjen qi kishte plakosë.

- E ndigjova.

- Ç'mendon nashti?

- Nashti? Nashti mendoj sikur t'isha djalë.

- Sikur t'ishje djalë?! - bani e habitun.

- Po.

- Ç'do të bajshe?

- Do t'i shpallsha luftë botës fanatike dhe do të vazhdojsha derisa të ngadhnojsha ase të mbarojsha.

- Ke të drejtë - tha dhe heshti. Duket se edhe atë e rrëmbyen mendimet.

Tasht që po i shkruej këto rrradhë prap mendoj mbi gjendjen t'onë të mjerueme. Ata që kanë mend, që kanë ndërgjegje të pastër dhe shpirt të dlirët, pa dyshim, e shofin me tmer se sa të vrazhdët, se sa të ndytë e të shëmtueshme e kemi jetën na sot. Jeta e jonë asht e zbrazët, e kotë, mërzitëse dhe pa asnji ngjyrë. Ajo ma fort i gjason vdekjes se sa rrojtjes. Jemi burgosë dhe na asht mohue çdo e drejtë. A ka çarçafi bazë morale dhe a urdhërohet prej fës? Jo. Atëhere ç'asht kjo bolbë për na të mjerat? A asht çarçafi, me të vërtetë, kështjelli i papushtueshëm që ruen nderin e femnës? A asht çarçafi nji shtërrak midis nderit e turpes? Pa dyshim jo. Nderin e femnës e ruen karakteri i sajë i fortë dhe jo ajo pece e bardhë ase e zezë që i a mbulon shtatin. 

Para mburojes së patro nditshme të karakterit, pa tjetër, qëndron e pacenueshme virgjinia e pastërtia e femnës. Ajo që asht mbrujtë me nji edukatë të shëndoshë dhe asht pajue me vlerat morale të trashëgueme bres mbas brezi prej stërgjysheve, e ruen nderin si nji pasuni të vlershme që e ban krenare, por jo si nji teshë të futun në thes. Prandaj mbulesa, sikundër tha edhe Dajë Haxhiu, asht nji shpikje që nuk i shërben qëllimit t'atyne që e porosisin. Përkundrazi asht nji pengesë e pakapërcyeshme për zhvillimin dhe naltësimin e femnës Muslimane. Po të kqyret shoqnia e jonë me synin e pagabueshëm të nji studjozit, lehtazi, do të konstatohet se demoralizimi e korrupsioni asht ma shum ndër qytete se sa ndër katunde, ku femna nuk asht futë nën zgjedhën e çarçafit. Nuk kujtoj se mund të guxojë kush me pretendue se fusharaket ase malësoret tona janë ma pak fetare dhe ma pak të ndershme se na qytetaret. 

Brezat e ardhëshëm, pa dyshim, do të çuditen se si e kemi durue këtë robni që na asht impozue me përdhunë. Në nji kohë kur bota mundohet me i kapërcye kufijt e stratosferës për t'i kolonizue planetet dhe përpiqet me zgjidhë probleme me randësi kryesore, na qajmë hallin e çarçafit dhe e vrasim mendjen se a duhet t'a hjekim apo jo? Oh të mjerat na. Un, po t'isha djalë, do t'i tregojsha botës mashkullore se dora që përkund djepin asht ajo që e rrotullon boshtin e fatit të njerzis, sepse ajo dhe vetëm ajo e drejton jetën kah horizontet e ndrituna ase t'errta. Por mjerisht s'jam djalë dhe si femën nuk mundem me e nxjerrë zanin.

Sot në mëngjes, mbassi ika nga Dajë Haxhiu, bashkë me Fahrijen shkova ke ajo, ku qëndrova nja nji orë. Ndërkohë erdh Bedrija, nji e njoftuna e Fahrijes. Kjo ishte nji vajzë nja 16 veçare, sy e vetull zezë, shtat hollë, buzë trashë, dhambë bardhë, hundë drejtë dhe qafë gjatë. Me nji fjalë ish mjaft e bukur. Kishte ardhë me marrë do figura lulesh për me qëndisë dishka. Mbas përshëndetjes dhe mbassi i a dha figurat e pyeti Fahrija:

- Hej Bedrije! Si i ke punët nashti me at djaloshin që rrin në shtëpi t'ande?

- Mirë - gjegji ajo mbassi shiqoi kah un pak si me droje.

- Kjo asht kushrina e eme - tha Pahrija tue më tregu mue.

- Mos druej! Fol!

- Mirë pra - përgjigji Bedrija me buzë në gaz dhe tue u spërdredhë.

- Nashti ka filue me më folë ambël e...

- Beson se të don? - pyeti Fahrija tue i a premë fjalën.

- Po. Dje i dhashë nji letër dhe kërkova të takohem me te.

- Po pse i shkrove letër, kurse ti e ke në shtëpi dhe e takon për çdo ditë?

----------


## Darius

- Në letër i kam shkrue edhe dishka tjetër. Mbarsandaj më vinte turp t'i thom me gojë.

- A!. Po a shpreson se ka me t'u përgjigjë?

- Me doemos, se... më don.

- Hej! - bani Fahrija dhe, mbassi u mendue pak, pyeti: A e more vesh se nga asht?

- Po. Asht Kosovar. Ka vetëm nji nanë plakë dhe nji motër.

- Po emnin a i a mësove?

- Po. Shpend e quejnë, por un e thrres veshshpuem, pse e ka të shpuem veshin e majtë.

- A! - bani Fahrija si e topitun dhe e mpime. Sikur të më kishte ramë pika apo të më goditte rrëfeja, nuk do të tronditesha ma fort se sa kur ndigjova prej gojës së Bedrijes se dashnori i saj qenka Shpendi, ai djaloshi që pak ditë ma parë më foli me nji gjuhë që shprehte kënaqësin e zemrës për njoftjen e bame me mue. M'u dridhën leqet e kambëve dhe qeshë tue u rrëzue për dheu pa pikë fryme. Sedreja, ajo krenari që ka femna dhe që nuk e lejon me u përulë edhe para shoqeve të saja, më mbajti në kambë. Po të mos më vinte turp prej asajë Bedrijes që nuk e njifsha, sigurisht, do të kisha thirrë me shkul të zemrës dhe do t'isha përplasë për tokë si e vdekun. Dëshprimi m'i mveshi syt me nji hije të zezë dhe nga thellësia e zemrës ndiva të ngjitet përpjetë nji valë përvëluese për t'u shprazë nga syt e mij si nji lang i nxehtë e helmatues. Prandaj i ula syt. Po, i ula se nuk dojsha të më diktojë ajo që un tash e urrejsha si shemrën t'eme. Me gjithë atë nuk qava, dhe tue i kafshue buzët, e frenova furin. Kur i ngrita syt pashë se edhe Fahrija ishte zbemë fare.

- Ç'ke - e pyeta pa dashas.

- Kurrgja - gjegji me nji za të mpakët.

Kuptova se edhe ajo kishte qenë shitue prej veshshpuemit. Ika pa e zgjatë ma dhe e tronditun, pse edhe me Fahrijen qenkemi shemra. Kur ktheva në shtëpi, shfreva tue derdhë lot për dashunin e humbun e pa fat që e ka pushtue zemrën t'eme të shkretë. Thonë se femnën e mundon shum nakari. Po. Kjo qenka e vërtetë, por qenka e vërtetë edhe ajo që kur dashunueka femna arrika me e sakrifikue edhe shpirtin. Ma mirë t'i kisha thye kambët e të mos kisha shkue ke Fahrija, se sa shkova dhe vrave vetëhen.



_17 Korrik_

Sot në mëngjes erdh Irena ke ne. Mbassi më përshëndeti m'u ankue se pse nuk shkova t'a shof kur u ktheva dje në shtëpi. Ma në fund e shfaqi çudin e vet se si kisha ndejtë tri ditë e tri net larg . . . shtëpis. Më duket se ajo e ka hetue se shka asht grumbullue në zemrën t'eme që flet kësodore, me gjith që pak mbylltas. Ajo, natyrisht, habitesh se qysh kisha ndejte tri ditë larg Shpendit e jo larg shtëpis, por këtë nuk e tha. Të them të drejtën un s'dojsha me ndejtë, por më mbajtën. Dhe u mërzita aq shum sa qeshë tue plasë. Me gjithë këtë, me mend e me zemër, jetova këtu, pranë atij që e dashunoj me të gjitha fuqit e mija të shpirtit e të zemrës. Si thashë edhe ma naltë, kuptohet se Irena e ka pikasë dashunin t'eme, atë dashuni që Shpendi shpirtazi kërkon t'a shfrytëzojë me lajka dhe mandej të m'a kthejë shpinën. 

Oh mizuer! Kush e din se sa Bedrije, Fahrije e Xhevrije ka si un nëpër skutat e Tiranës që i lajkaton për me i futë në kurthin e poshtnimit. Sido që të ngjajë mue nuk mundet me më përulë, pse un do t'a ndryej në zemër atë dashuni dhe s'do t'a shfaq edhe sikur të pëlsasi prej këtij lëngimi. Irena e pastër, natyrisht, nuk dinte gja për sa kam marrë vesh mbi at djaloshin e rrezikshëm. Prandaj ajo flitte shkoqun dhe ankohesh pse nuk kisha shkue me e pamë. Ku t'a dinte ajo se un nuk shkova nga droja se mos hasem me Shpendin ke ajo. Kam vendosë që të mos e shof ma dhe zemrës me i vu nji gur të randë.

- Ti shkove ke Daja, Dije, por Shpendi m'a lodhi kokën me pyetje të parreshtuna që më drejton për ty - tha ajo mbas pak.

- Ç'pyeste? - thashë me mëllef.

Ajo nuk i dha dum zanit t'em që duel jo nga gërmazi, por nga thellësit e zemrës së plasun.

- Gjithshka: ku asht? Ku ka shkue? Pse ka shkue? Sa do të qindrojë dhe nji varg të gjatë si këto. Ai gjithnji pyet për ty dhe tash besoj se të njef fare mirë - gjegji Irena.

- Nga më njef?

- Të njef prej meje, se un i kam thanë.

- Ti? Çudi! Përse i flet atij për mue?

- Sepse më pyet.

- Në të pyet, ti mos i u përgjiq.

- A mundem se?!

- Pse s'mundesh?

- Pse më vjen keq.

- Të vjen keq?. Pse?!...

Dojsha t'a shpraz vënerin e zemrës tue i kallzue se sa djalë i lig ishte Shpendi, por e mbajta vetëhen, se s'dojsha me e pezmatue.

- Pse at e kam si vëlla dhe ty si motër. Ndoshta ai... - tha dhe u hudh e më rroku për qafe.

Nji copë herë më shtrëngoi e më puthi me nji dashuni shum ma të madhe se atë që ushqen për mue. Mue m'ishin mbushë syt me lot, pse e ndijsha dashunin e pastër të saj dhe se pse zemra e eme, e plagosun randë nga marrdhanjet e Shpendit me Bedrijen, vëlonte prej dëshprimit. Mbas pak çastesh u zhgreha në vaj dhe qava mirë e mirë, plotsisht si ato që duen të shfrejnë e të shpaguhen në vetëvetëhe për gabimin trashanik që kanë bamë tue i dhanë llas zemrës. Irena m'argëtoi dhe u përpoq të më qetsojë. Kërkoi t'a marri vesht shkakun e këtyne lotve të derdhun me aq furri, por nuk i a thashë. Po, nuk i thashë, se due t'a ndryej mbrenda zemës atë tinëzi që deri sot për mue që ma se e shenjtë dhe mbas sodi ka me qenë si nji plagë vdeksuese e trashëngueme nga nji betejë e humbun... Eh jetë. Qofsh shue! Eh dashuni... Qofsh mallkue!

----------


## Darius

_21 Korrik_



Qysh atë ditë që ktheva nga Dajë Haxhiu nuk kisha shkelë në shtëpi t'Irenës, me gjith që ajo më ishte ankue dhe më kish ftue. Nuk kisha shkue, por me e thanë të drejtën ky vendim më kushtoi shum shtrehjt, pse e pagova me disa mij hofkëllime dhe me ca litre lot. Me nji anë drojsha se mos e ndeshi a t . . . – ah atë – dhe m'anë tjetër dojsha t'a shof, të paktën, për sc largu. Shpesh më kapshin rrebet dhe e dëshprueme, qajsha tue e mallkue vetëhen. Disa herë bahesha fare foshnje: Kërkojsha t'a mbys por me kusht që t'a ngjall rishtazi!...

Mamë Gjystina dhe njerka qysh dje kishin vendosë me shkue sot diku në vizitë. Njerka përpara se të nisesh më porositi t'a mbylli portën prej mbrenda. Me qenë se edhe fëmijt nuk ishin në shtëpi, sa duel ajo, e mbylla portën dhe u ula në lulishtë, kur kujtojsha se do t'i qetsoj nervat tue lexue në nji libër. Pa kalue shum kohë erdh Irena dhe më ftoi me shkue në shtëpi të sajë për me më diftue dishka interesant. Refuzova dhe nji copë herë nuk i u binda, por ma në fund u përkula nga lutjet e saja. I shkova mbrapa. Kur hymë në kthinë të saj pashë se aty, ngjat bibliotekës, qëndronte në kambë Shpendi. Sa e pashë bana të zbrapsem, por më pengoi Irena tue më kapë për dore e tue më thanë:

- Ku shkon Dije?

- Liromë, se do të shkoj në shtëpi - gjegja tue i hudhë Shpendit nji veshtrim t'egër dhe plot mëllef e duf.

- A prej meje ikni Zojushë? - pyeti ai me za, që tregonte se ishte shqetsue.

- Po prej teje - thirra me mëllef.

- Përse? - pyeti i premë.

- Sepse ti je katil.... - thirra me të tanë forcën e urrejtjes që më kishte grumbullue zilia në zemër.

- Ç'thue Dije? - m'a bani Irena tue më shkundë për krahu.

- Rri ti Irenë - i thashë asaj dhe i dola para Shpendit me nji hof të guximshëm që epte të kuptohet se dojsha të matem me të për t'u shpague. Fëtyra e tij, menjiherë, u zbe. Mbasndaj u mbulue prej nji hijes melankolike. Edhe syt e mij ishin errësue prej lakmis së shpagimit kundrejt atij që kishte qenë idoli i zemrës s'eme. Prandaj po e shifsha turbull, si t'ishte rrokulluem prej reve të zeza.

- Un qenkam katil!? Cilin vrava? - pyeti i turbulluem.

- Të tanë botën - i thashë tue u dridhë prej nervozitetit.

- Gaboheni Zojushë. Un i due njerzit - gjegji me za të këputun.

- Po. Tregohesh sikur i don që t'i mbytish mbasandaj tue i përqeshë mbas shpine - i a bana me qesëndi.

- S'asht e vërtetë. Më thoni se cilin vrava?

- Mue, mue, or i pashpirt? - brita si e tërbueme.

- Un ty të kam shpirt - thirri dhe më rroku për duersh.

- Shporru! - klitha dhe u rrëzova ndër krahët e tij.

Të gjitha femnat janë sensibël, por un jam ma fort se çdo tjetër. Menjiherë përshtypem dhe e humb fuqin e qëndresës. Edhe kësajë rradhe më dërmoi dobsia e nervave dhe u vilanisa. Kur i hapa syt pashë se Shpendi dhe Irena qajshin ke kryet t'em.

- Hej! Si je Dije? - më pyeti Irena me za të përvajshëm dhe tue m'a fërkue ballin me dashuni.

- Hof! - i a bana dhe e ktheva kryet kah muri për t'u mshefë prej Shpendit.

- Shif, Dije, se si qan Shpendi për ty - më tha Irena.

- Qan për Bedrijen i . . . poshtmi - gjegja me zemrim, por me za të këputun.

- Për cilën Bedrije? - pyeti ajo e habitun.

- Për atë që ka në shtëpi - thashë dhe bana të ngrihem për me ardhë në shtëpi.

- Për shpirt të babës e të vëllazënve nuk due tjetër veç teje o engjëll - thirri Shpendi me za të përvajshëm dhe më kapi për duersh.

- Gabohesh, Dije, se Shpendi s'don njeri tjetër veç teje. Të betohem se ai prej kohësh m'a ka hapë zemrën dhe më ka thanë se të don si i marrë – shpjegoi Irena.

- Kam me t'a provue se nuk e due Bedrijen e marrë dhe mërzitse - tha ai me dëshpërim.

Ai dridhesh si thupër dhe qante me dënes. Ai djalosh që kish luftue, me pushkë në dorë, kundër gjindarmëvet, ai që nuk ishte përkulë edhe para vdekjes, tash qante para meje dhe betohesh se nuk dashunonte njeri tjetër veç meje. Nji flad sigurije e argëtoi zemrën t'eme të përvëlueme dhe shpirti nisi me u lehtësue nga ajo peshë e madhe që randonte mbi të. E ktheva kryet dhe e pashë. Syt e tij, të mbushun me lot, shprehshin përvujtnin e atij që kërkonte mëshirë tue thanë:

- Besomë se të due o shpirt! Kij dhimë për mue, Thonë se femna pezmatohet ma shpejt e ma shum se mashkulli. Un, sikundër duket, e kam ma të zhvillueme ndiesin e dhimës se menjiherë ndrydhem para atyne që qajnë.

- Mjaft ma Dije! - më tha Irena dhe u shduk.

- Mjaft ma! - më beson? A më don? - tha Shpendi me za të përvajshëm dhe i krrusun mbi kokë t'eme. Lotët e tij pikojshin mbi mue. M'u sos durimi.

- Poh - thashë dhe i mbylla syt.

- O shpirt! - thirri ai më nji za që gjante sikur dilte nga megjet e nji zemrës së zhuritun prej flakëve shkrumnuese të dashunis. Buzët t'ona ishin bashkue dhe lotët ishin përziem me të njeni tjetrit. Gjithë dyshimet ishin avullue në ças dhe ret e zeza ishin zhdavaritë nga Qielli i mendjes s'eme. Kishte lemë Dielli i lumnis dhe buzët t'ona këndojshin kangën e dashunis për t'a përhirue ngadhnimin e zemravet t'ona. As Leka i Madh që e pushtoi botën, as Napoleoni që i mundi gjeneratat ma të mëdhej të kohës së tij, nuk ngadhnuen sa un, pse ata fituen tokë e kështjej tue derdhë gjak, kurse un tue derdhë lot, pushtova nji zemër që vlen ma shum se mbretnit e tyne.



_27 Korrik_

Tash gati çdo ditë takohem me Shpendin. Ndihma e Irenës, në këtë mes, ka luejtë rolin kryesuer. Ajo, sikundër e lehtësoj afrimin dhe e përgatiti sheshin e bashkimit t'onë, nashti vazhdon të na përkrahi tue na dhanë lehtësina të ndryshme për me u takue me njeni tjetrin. Ajo asht e kënaqun pse arrini me na pamë të marrun vesh në mes t'onë dhe të dehjun nga dashunia. Na rrëfen se si e ka zbulue dashunin t'onë, si asht kujdesue që të mos hetohemi prej tjerve dhe, ma në fund, si asht përpjekë që të na bashkojë. Mbassi mbaron kallzimi, nis me na përqeshë tue i shkërbye sjelljet e gjeset t'ona. Atëhere na shpërthejmë në gaz dhe qeshim me të madhe. Ven në shpoti ma fort dobësin e nervave të mija dhe tallet me krizat që kam pasë tue u vilanisë. Oh sa cytanike asht bamë Irena nashti! Ajo tash ban njimij lodra për të na tallë, por edhe për të na afrue ma tepër. Jam e lumtun që kam nji shoqe kaq të mirë. 

Tash atë e due ma fort se përpara, pse asht edhe shoqja e tinëzive të mija. Të gjitha ret e dyshimit e të mosbesimeve, që rrijshin vjerrë e pezull mbi kokën t'eme, tash janë zhdavaritë. Shpendi e ndrroi shtëpin. Iku prej Bedrijes, prej asaj që me rrenat e saja që tue më ba me luejtë mendsh. Ai më dashunon me gjith shpirt dhe ndoshta ma fort se sa meritoj. Ai tash më duket ma i ambël, ma i shoqnueshëm dhe ma i afër ke zemra e eme. Disa herë orë të tana kalojmë tue u fjalosë vetëm e vetëm për t'a matë dashunin e njeni tjetrit. Tash ma jetojmë bashkë, pse edhe në gjumë andrrojmë për shoqi shoqin. Un e ndjek dhe e përcjell, me mend, në te gjitha orët e ditës. Sigurisht edhe ai si un asht. Çdo punë e çdo mendim kërkojmë t'i a përshtatim dashunis s'onë. Ajo që nuk pajtohet me natyrën e dashunis s'onë, për ne, nuk ka vlerë, nuk ka jetë. 

Oh se ç'qenka njeriu që dashunon. Ai qenka nji pus i pashterrun ndiesish dhe goja e tij nji kovë shprehjesh dashunije. Se ku gjinden gjitha ato fjalë! Edhe un çuditem se nga burojnë gjitha ata dëshira e lakmi që për ndokend do t'ishin foshnjarake, por për ne janë tepër të çmueshme dhe t'arta.Sa shpejt ik ora se?!. Ajo nuk ndihet fare dhe; kundër dëshirit t'onë, fluturon me krahë të lehta dhe krahas me rrezet e shpejta të Diellit.

----------


## Darius

_30 Korrik_

Befas u hap sot mbas dreke porta e shtëpis dhe hyni mbrenda Rizai bashkë me nji katundar që kishte sjellë nji kalë të ngarkuem me qymyr... Un, njerka dhe Hallë Hatixheja, asokohe, ndodheshim t'ulun mbi nji rrogosë në lulishte. Hallë Hatixheja, menjiherë, e mbuloi fëtyrën me dorë dhe, tue u kthye kah ne, thirri:

- Uh u shoftë! Na pa... dreqi.

Un u çova në kambë dhe mbeta e habitun, me gjith që halla më bërtite:

- Ik e mshifu moj qyqe!

Njerka vrapoi kah gjelltorja që të mshifesh, por tue ngamë u pengue dhe u rrokullis si ndonji tinar. Sa turp dhe punë e shëmtueshme asht kur rrëzohet femna me - kambë përpjetë. Këtë e provova sot me njerkën. S'munda me e mbajtë gazin dhe qesha me të madhe kur pashë se njerka u plandos dhe që tue e thye qafën. Katundari ishte nji plak nja 70 vjeç, me shtat vigani, me mustaqe të mëdha dhe pak i krrusun. Brekushet e zeza i kishte të grisuna dhe aty këtu t'arnueme. Xhoken e vjetër e kishte hudhë mbi kalë. Kësula e tij, dikur e bardhë, ish nximë prej pluhunit të qymyrit dhe ish zhulosë rreth e rrotull prej djersës. Plokët e thijun të kokës kund kund ishin nximë prej pluhunit të qymyrit. Duert dhe fëtyrën i kishte të murme e të nxime prej Diellit dhe prej qymyrit. Djersët e fëtyrës, herë mbas here, i mshinte me pëllmbën e dorës ase me kindin e mangës. E shkarkoi qymyrin dhe u largue pa verejtë n'asndonji anë si t'ishte njeri i pangacmuem prej kërshëris dhe si i mpinë prej brengjeve të jetës. 

Kush e din se ku e kishte mendjen i ngrati kur na shkëpurdheshim me ikë e me u mshefë prej tij. Kush e din se ç'vlonte në trut e tij të lodhun nga vuejtjet e jetës kur njerka dhe halla po shfrejshin tue truem e tue shamë. E pse e përbuzshin dhe e mallkojshin të ngratin? Sepse i kishte pamë. Çudi! Ndoshta syt e tij nuk panë kurrgja, mbassi mendja e tij, sigurisht, do të ketë qenë e grabitun prej halleve të sigurimit të jetesës së fëmijve. Ndoshta ai nuk ndigjoi gja, pse mendja e tij pa dyshim, do të ketë qenë përpjekë me e bamë llogarin e atyne sendeve që do të blente me të hollat e qymyrit për kalamajt e vet të zveshun, të zbathun dhe ndoshta edhe t'unshëm. I shkreti katundar! Njerkën zijoshe apo hallën e rregjun nga mosha do t'a shifte qyqari? Fytyrën e zezë të njerkës apo fëtyrën rumbullake të hallës që asht plot rrudha, taman si nji... sahan sutlash?... Oh sa fanatike janë këto plakat t'ona.

Kur u mbyll porta tue kërsitë me zhurmë mbas shpinës së tij, krisi poterja mbrenda shtëpis. Njerka e rroku Rizanë dhe i a zbuti shpinën, pse ai kishte hymë mbrenda me burrin e huej pa lajmue fare. Po!... Mbasandaj u kthye kah un dhe nisi me më shamë, pse nuk isha mshefë, menjiherë, prej katundarit. Edhe halla u bashkue me të. Nji copë herë më shanë dhe më paralajmuen se do të digjesha në flakët e pashueshme të Xhehenemit, mbassi më kishte pamë ai katundari. Vall ç'do të thoshte nji shoqe e qytetnueme Europjane po t'a shifte këtë sqenë dhe po t'i ndigjonte këto përbuzje e kërcnime? Kush e din. Ndoshta ajo nuk dp t'u besonte syvet e veshëvet të vet dhe do të kujtonte se ka parnë nji... andërr të keqe.



_2 Gusht_

Dje Meti, tue u zanë me Feriden, kishte thye nji xham. Për kët shkak njerka e rrafi, ashtu si më rrifte mue dikur, tue i ramë me grushta krës dhe tue e përplasë për muri. M'u dhims djali që ulërinte. Prandaj shpejtova me e shpëtue, por ajo nuk e leshonte, se donte te shtrejë e të ngopet në të. Fjalët e lutjet e mija nuk mundën me e zbutë. Vazhdonte t'i sjelli. Ma në fund e kapi djalin për fyti, me të dyja duert, dhe nisi me e shtrëngue. Metit i u këput zani dhe i u zgurdulluen syt. Ë pashë se asht tue e mbytë fëmin e vet kjo shtrigë. Prandaj e rroka për duersh dhe, tue e tërhekë me të tanë fuqin t'eme, e shqita prej çunit.

- Hiqu! shporru! - bërtitte kjo arrushë e egër dhe vërsulesh t'a kapi djalin që u struk në nji çip të kthinës.

Foshnja dridhesh prej tmerit dhe cingëronte nga dhimbja e grushtave. Turijt i ishin përlang nga gjaku që i kishte shpërthye nga goja e hunda. Gjendja e tij ishte aq e dhimshme sa me t'a coptue zemrën, por ajo bishë, që e kishte pjellë këtë fatzi, nuk ndinte dhimë për të. Përkundrazi e urrente dhe donte me e shqye. Trupi i em delikat, natyrisht, nuk mund të kishte fuqi përballuese e penguese për nji kohë të gjatë kundrejt atij shtati prej viganesh. Prandaj i thirra djalit:

- Ik Met! Ik e shko ke tata në dyqan!

Djali i trembun, në fillim, u mat dhe nuk guxoi nga droja. Mbasandaj, mbas porosis së përsëritun, u çue dhe, tue shique trembshëm, iku e shpëtoi. Atëhere njerkën e kapën rrebet ma fort dhe nisi me m'u kërcnue.

- Pse s'më lë t'a mbytsha? Ç'ke ti? Kush je ti që më pengon? - thoshte si në të përçartë e me zemrim të madh.

Përpiqesh të më mposhti për të shfry në mue.

- Ç'ke ti? Pse m'a shpëtove? - briti përsëri si e luejtun mendsh.

- Më dhimset se e kam vëlla mori shtrigë – i thashë ma në fund me të tanë dufin e urrejtjes që m'ishte grumbullue në zemër. Mbasandaj bana të shqitem. E përmblodha krejt fuqin dhe, mbassi e shtyna me hof, u tërhoqa mbrapsht. Pa humbë kohë u vuna në të ikun, por ajo m'u turr, si nji bishë e egërsueme për së tepërmi dhe më kapi mu në prak të derës.

- Ku shkon mori dosë? - më thirri me nji za të vrazhdët tue më kapë për zverku me dorën e sajë të madhe si ndonji shputë arrushe. Më mëshoi me të tanë forcën e vet dhe më përplasi për dheu. Un klitha e lemerisun dhe mbeta si gjysmë e vdekun. Ndërkohë arrini Mamë Gjystina dhe Irena. E larguen njerkën dhe qëndruen ke kryet t'em. Të dyja më shiqojshin me dhimbje të thellë. Më ndihmuen me u çue e me e lamë fëtyrën që m'ishte ndragë, pse edhe mue më kishte shpërthye gjaku nga goja e nga hunda. M'i ndrroi robet Irena dhe, bashkë me Mamë Gjystinën, më çuen në shtëpi të tyne. Em atë as më pyeti se si ndodhi ngjarja. Më hudhi disa veshtrime t'egra dhe zu me hofkëllue në shenjë zemrimi. Me kaq muer fund ngjarja, por ua jam e dobët dhe vazhdoi të nxjerr gjak. 

I thashë t'im et që të më sillte nji mjek, por s'e çau kryet fare. Sonte kam ethe, dhimbje koke dhe jam e raskapitun fare. Veç kësaj kam qitë edhe mjaft gjak nga goja. Më duket sikur po me shkatrrohet krahërori. Shkaktarja e këtij lëngimi asht eme njerkë. Dhe përse? Sepse dojsha me e shpëtue të birin nga vdekja e sigurt q'ajo vetë donte me i shkaktue. Kësajë grueje, që s'ka dhimë e mëshirë për fëmin e vet,asht e dijtun se nuk i vjen keq për mue. Tue mendue se sa fort kam vuejtë prej saj, çuditem se si kam shpëtue pa vdekë ndër duert e saja.



_6 Gusht_

E kishte marrë vesh Shpendi ngjarjen që u zhvillue në mes t'em e të njerkës disa dltë ma parë. I a kishte thanë Irena me të tana hollësinat dhe i a kishte kujtue detyrën që të vraponte me më shpëtue sa ma parë nga thonjt e njerkës. Ai ishte pezmatue jashtë masës. Kur e pashë sot më gjajti sikur qante me syt e zemrës dhe i lëngonte shpirti. Mbas shumë mendimesh që u këmbyen, tue qenë gati edhe Irena, martesa u zgjodh si mjeti ma i mirë për shpëtimin t'em nga njerka. Për t'i a mbrrimë qellimit vendosën që ma parë të merret leja e s'ames së Shpendit me anën e Mamë Gjystinës dhe mbasandej të shkojë Xha Simoni ke im atë si mesit. U ngarkue Irena që të fjaloset me Mamë Gjystinën dhe mandej me Xha Simonin. Shpendi ka vendosë me shkue n'Itali për me i ndjekë mësimet në nji shkollë ushtarake. Prandaj asht i mendimit që martesa të bahet sa më parë dhe kur të vijë vjeti shkolluer të shpërngulemi n'Itali. Un jam turbull. Jam e shtangun nga droja se mos na dalin pengime.



_7 Gusht_

Mamë Gjystina ishte takue dje me t'amën e Shpendit dhe kishte folë me të rreth çashtjes së martesës s'onë. Ajo e kishte pëlqye dëshirën e Shpendit dhe ishte gëzue kur kishte marrë vesht se na e dashunojmë tjetrin. Tash Mamë Gjystina do të kuvendojë me Xha Simonin që t'a çojë ke im atë për me kërkue pëlqimin e tij për bashkimin e Shpendit me mue. Zemrën, s'dij se pse, e kam të ftofët dhe më duket sikur do të ngjasi ndonji e papritun.



9 Gusht

Kushrini i em Hamit Kërthiza asht hidhnue me t'em atë qysh asokohe që ai më hoq nga shkolla dhe më futi në çarçaf. Qysh atëhere kamba e tij nuk ka shkelë në prakë të portës s'onë. E shof vetëm kur i shkoj në shtëpi tinës t'ime ëti. Hamiti zotnon nji kulturë mjaft të gjanë, ka nji gjykim të mprefët e të kthjellët, karakter të fortë, ndërgjegje të pastër dhe asht idealist. Mbi të gjitha ka edhe nji veçanti që e ban të dallohet ndër shokët: asht njeri i sakrificit dhe e ndin detyrën kundrejt tjerve. Po të duhej me bamë nji farë krahasimi midis njerësve tue marrë sr bazë zhvillimin menduer e kultural të tyne, sigurisht em atë kishte me i përkitë shekullit 15 e Hamiti atij që vjen. Në këtë ndryshim rolin kryesuer, pa dyshim, e ka luejtë, bashkë me natyrën, edhe shkolla. Natyra kapricioze për njenin asht tregue koprace e për tjetrin bujare. 

Edhe shkolla njenit i a ka hapë dyert dhe tjetrit i ka mbyllë fare. E dij se Hamiti më don shum dhe se për mue arrin me bamë edhe therorina të mëdha. Prandaj shkova sot t'i lutem të pajtojë me t'em atë që mandej të përpiqet me e bindë për martesën t'eme me Shpendin. Por m'erdh turp e s'munda me i thanë gja. Ai më priti, si përherë, me buzë në gaz dhe tue më shfaqë dashuni prej vëllau. Më pyeti edhe se pse isha zbemë pak dhe si shkoj me njerkën. Nuk i thashë gja mbi sa kisha pësue prej njerkës, pse e dijsha se do të pezmatohesh shum. I thashë se kisha ardhë kot, sa me e pamë e me u shmallë. Ika pa i folë gja mbi qëllimin e vërtetë të vizitës.

Irena, së cilës i a rrëfeva çashtjen, u zotue të shkojë e të flas me Hamitin në vend t'em. M'anë tjetër vendosëm që të mos shkojë Xha Simoni ke im atë përpara se Hamiti të jetë pajtue me të. Të shofim se si do të zhvillohen ngjarjet.



_11 Gusht_

Razijen e kanë zanë ethet. Njerka i a lagu fëtyrën me fijnjë dhe dje mbrama e çoi dhe e la këmishën e sajë Ke vorri i Dervish Hatixhes që t'i a mveshi për t'u shërue!.... Veç kësaj sot i lidhi në dorë edhe nji pë me shumë nyje, të fryem e të bekuem prej nji plake që ka për mjeshtëri me ishtë ase me kushitë. Un e kundërshtova, por ajo s'u bind. Lufton bota e re me të vjetrën, por fiton ajo që duhet shembë nji orë e ma parë në daçim të rrojmë

si njerës.



_12 Gusht_

U takue Irena me Hamitin dhe ai u pajtue me t'em atë. Neser, në nji kohë të caktueme, do të shkojë Hamiti në dyqan të babës dhe mbas pak do të vejë Xha Simoni me më kërkue n'emën të s'amës së Shpendit. Përgatitjet e planet janë bamë mirë, por nuk dij se a do të kemi fat me ngadhnue. Sa e largët më duket dita e nesërme. Më gjan sikur nuk do të vijë kurrë e nesermja e kësaj dite plot shqetsime.

----------


## Darius

_14 Gusht_


Nuk u bind im atë që të martohem me Shpendin.

-   S'mundem me i a dhanë gocën nji muhaxherit - kishte thanë.

- Ai asht prej nji familje fisnike dhe ka mjaft të holla - i ish përgjigjë Xha Simoni.

- Sikur të jetë edhe bir Pashai dhe sikur të ketë nji thes me flori, nuk i a nap t'eme bijë nji djaloshit që asht shkulë nga vendi i vet, se guri, miku i em, asht i randë në vend të vet - kishte vërejtë im atë. Në vend që ai të shfaqte nji dashuni e stimë të veçantë për ata të shkretë që i kanë lanë trojet në duert e armiqve dhe kanë ardhë këtu për t'a shpëtue nderin e jetën, në vend që të ndinte dhimë për ata të mjerë dhe t'i ngushullonte me mirpritjen Shqiptare, po i përbuz si t'ishin anmiqt t'onë. Sa keq! Sa turp! As gjykimet e Xha Simonit as arsyetimet e Hamitit nuk kishin bamë efekt. Për kët shkak jam e dëshpërueme. Edhe Shpendi nuk asht ma mirë se un. Irena sajoi me e lajkatue njerkën dhe me e krye punën me anën e saj, por un nuk e lashë, pse e dij se ajo nuk e dëshiron lumnin t'eme. Jemi turbullue fare. S'jemi në gjendje me marrë nji vendim për me mundë me i a mbrrimë qellimit. Hof moj nanë! Jam tue plasë. Do të më lehtësohesh shpirti ndopak po të mundesha me shfry tue qamë. Por, sikundër duket, edhe burimet e syvet janë shterrë. Oh sikur t'a kisha gjallë nanën dhe, tue e mbështetë kryet në krahnorin e saj, të qajsha derisa të qetsohesha. Oh fatkeqsi!



_16 Gusht_

Hamiti ende përpiqet për me i a mbushë mendjen t'im ët që t'a pëlqejë martesën t'eme me Shpendin. Ai shpreson t'a bindi. Sot më kishte çue f jalë me anë të Irenës që të mos e humbi shpresën dhe të kem besim se, ma në fund, do të shduken gjithë pengimet. M'anë tjetër Shpendi mendon t'i dërgojë t'ime ët nji shkesë tjetër, ndonji njeri që i peshon e i shkon fjala ma fort. Un jam e ngrime dhe e shtangun. Më duket sikur qëndrojnë mbi kokë t'eme turma resh, gati me u përplasë për me më gjuejtë me ndonji rrëfe vdeksuese.



_19 Gusht_

Edhe plani i dytë dështoi e ra nd'ujë. Njeriu që zgjodh e dërgoi Shpendi, tue shpresue se do të mundesh me e bindë t'em atë për martesën t'onë, nuk pat sukses. Ai nuk ndigjon kurrsesi. Tash e humbëm fare. Im atë as që e shef me udhë të më pyesi a dishiroj të martohem me Shpendin. Asht zot absolut mbi mue, si të kisha qenë dhi, por nji dhi që nuk vlen fare. E simbas Sherijatit, që ai pretendon se i beson, asht i detyruem të më pyesi. Hamiti, si masë të fundme, mendon e propozon që ta njoftojë t'em atë mbi dashunin që kemi për njeni tjetrin. Me këtë mënyrë ai pandeh se do të bindet im atë. Un jam tutë fortë. Prandaj s'mund të them as po as edhe jo. Shpendi e pëlqen mendimin e tij dhe kujton se em atë ka me e vu gishtin në tamth dhe dorën

në zemër po t'a marri vesht dashunin t'onë.

- Në rasë të kundërt - thotë ai - nuk kemi se ç'humbim, mbassi ai ka vendosë me, e kundërshtue martesen t'onë. Kam frigë se zemra e eme e trishtueme nuk do të mundet me i durue këta mundime dhe do të pëlsasi para se t'arrijë me u gëzue. Eh fat'i lig!





_21 Gusht_

Krisi poterja. Edhe plani i Hamitit dështoi. Ai i a kishte zbulue babës dashunin t'onë dhe i a kish kujtue detyrën që i takon, si atë, për me e pëlqye dhe bekue bashkimin t'onë. Por ai, në vend që të mendohesh ndopak mbas këtij zbulimi, ishte zemërue dhe egërsue keq. Ishte zanë me Hamitin dhe s'kishte lanë fjalë pa i thanë. Hamiti i shkretë, për hatër t'em, e kishte durue dhe nuk e kish prishë me të. Ai ende shpreson se do t'a ndreqi punën me të mirë. Kur erdhi im atë në mbramje ishte krejt duf e mëllef. Më shiqoi me nji farë egërsije që kujtova se më

përpiu.

- Rri urtë, se eshëhedubil-lah t'a marr shpirtin moj murtajë! - m'a bani dhe u turr të më sjelli.

Un ika dhe u mbylla në kthinën t'eme. Ai vazhdoi të flasi me zemërim e me za të naltë.

Sot në rnëngjes, tue i theksue fjalët dhe tue u mshue rrokeve me za të fortë, i tha njerkës që të më porosisi për me mos shkelë ma në shtëpi të Xha Simonit. Un, e shtangun dhe e trishtueme, e ndigjojsha nga kthina e eme. Ky ndalim më pezmatoi shumë, pse nuk do të mundem me u pamë e me kuvendue ma me ata që më duen e sidomos me Shpendin. Tash u burgosa dhe u robnova plotsisht. Për kët shkak nji kohë të gjatë derdha lot deshpërimi dhe e shpraza krejt vënerin e zemrës. Edhe tash, që dukem si e qetsueme, syt e mij janë plot dhe pikat e lotvet bijen mbi këto fletë që po shkruej. Oh sa fatzezë paskam qenë. Sigurisht i vjen keq t'im ët për vorfënin e vobsin e nji njeriut, por nuk i vjen keq për mjerimin shpirtnuer që don me i shkaktue së bijës; m'a merr mendja se i dhimset i sëmuni, por nuk i dhimset e bija që lëndon nga zemra; besoj se i vjen keq për të trenuemin, por nuk don me kuptue se po e shkallit të bijën me kryeneçin e vet të paarësyeshme; pa dyshim e urren vrasësin, por nuk e merr vesh se vetë po e vret të bijën me pengimet që po i nxjerr për me mos u martue me dashnorin e saj. Përse ai për mue tregohet kaq i keq, kaq i egër, kaq i padhimshëm? Përse nuk pajtohet shpirti i em me t'atij? S'dij.



_23 Gusht_

Ishte vrahthtue Irena tue kujtue se jam sëmunë. Prandaj erdh sot e më pyeti se pse nuk kisha shkue ndër to. I a spjegova shkakun me pikëllim të madh dhe u zhgreha në vaj. Edhe ajo s'u mbajt. Qau për mue e për fatkeqsin t'eme. Lotët e saj, për mue të ngratën qenë si pika shiu mbi nji lule që krruset e nis me u vyshkë. Ndiva nji farë ngushullimi kur pashë se ajo ndinte dhimë dhe qante për mue. Ata lot, për mue, vlejnë ma shum se nji varg margaritarë të kushtueshëm. Kur u ndamë e porosita, me zemër të coptueme, që t'a përshëndette Shpendin nga ana e eme. U puthëm me dashuni dhe u ndamë me sy të mbushun plot me lot.



_25 Gusht_

Sot në mëngjes kishte ardhë ke na Kumja, e shoqja e Xha Cenit që kemi fqi. E kishte marrë me vetëhe edhe djalin e saj motak. Kumes nuk i rrojnë fëmijt. Shpesh i asht djegë zemra tue mbulue nën tokë ajkën apo pemën e jetës së vet.

- Zoti i ep, Zoti i merr - thotë ajo me nji besim të plotë kur bahet fjalë mbi vdekjen e fëmij.vet të saj. Kur i sëmuhen fëmijt nuk merr doktor. Përpiqet me i shërue me prime plakash dhe me hajmalia. Doktori kurrë s'ka shkëlë në shtëpi të saj, me gjith që i kanë vdekë aq fëmij. Salihun - emni i djalit - e ruen si dritën e syvet dhe mundohet me e rritë mirë, ashtu si e kupton ajo këtë të mirë. Që t'a mprojë çunin nga mordja shtrigë i ka mvarë në qafë nji gTumbull hajmalia, si ndonji varg gështenja. Kur flen foshnja, natyrisht, e vrasin këto dhe s'e merr gjumi. Ajo kujton se asht sëmunë dhe s'don të besojë se mund t'a vrasin hajmaliat. Kur e shef njeriu këtë foshnje me shum shenja gandimi në shtat, i bahet të besojë se ajo dikur ka qenë e burgosun dhe e lidhun

me vargoj hekuri. Në ball i ka vumë nji gjysmë napoloni dhe nji gisht të zi, të marrun nga fundi i fteres! Në krahënuer, përveç hajmaliave, i ka mvarë nji thelb hudhër me nji copë shtipz, të mbështjellun në nji pece të ndytë. Vargu i hajmaliave, bashkë më shukun e hudhrës, gjajnë si dekorata. Ai që e shef ka përshtypjen se ndodhet para nji . . . personi të madh të dekoruem dhe, pa tjetër, e ndin nevojën me e përshëndetë me nderimet përkatse!.... Të gjitha këto, simbas Kumes, vlejnë për me mos u sëmue dhe me mos marrë sysh çuni!... I thashë t'i a heki e t'i a mvari në djep, por ku i mbushesh mendja se?.... E pashë se i u prish qejfi. Prandaj nuk e zgjata shum. Kështu rriten dhe kështu mbyten fëmijt t'onë. Kumja ka edhe nji motër që banon diku, atje tej. Ajo me gjithë që asht martue gati pesë vjet ma parë, s'ka fëmij, pse s'ka pjellë kurrë. Kur të flasish me të mbi këtë, çashtje, të përgjigjet:

- S'don Zoti.

- Kush e ka fajin? Ajo apo i shoqi?

- Zoti e din - do të përgjigjem un, pse mjeku s'i ka vizitue kurrë.

Kështu rrokulliset Shqiptari në këtë jetë.



_27 Gusht_

Ditët u banë të zeza dhe netët edhe ma të zeza. Mërzia më ka mposhtë dhe dëshpërimi më ka mbërthye me kthetrat e veta për mos më lirue, ndoshta, kurrë. Jam shum turbull. Shpirti më cingëron, zemra më rrënkon dhe syt më qajnë. S'jam e zoja as edhe me i përshkrue ndiesit e mija ndër këto fletë. Disa herë kulmi i mjerimit t'a mbyll gojën.



_30 Gusht_

Tash asht mbyllë ma deriçka që na shërbente për vojtardhje në shtëpi të Xha Simonit. Vetë im atë i a ka vumë shulin dhe ka porositë që të mos e hapi njeri. Me nji fjalë u mbul dera e atij pallati, ku u përbujt dhe u argëtue zemra e eme.

Nashti s'mundem me e pamë ma Xha Simonin e mirë, at plak që më ka dashtë si Irenën e vet. Tash s'mundem me u kënaqë ma me argëtimet e Mamë Gjystinës që m'ish bamë si nanë e dytë. As nuk mundem me kuvendue me Irenën që m'a pat dhanë gjysmën e zemrës dhe pat marrë pjesë plotsisht në gëzimet ase hidhnimet e mija. Gjithashtu s'mundem me i pamë vëllaznit e saj që edhe për mue qenë vëllazën, E Shpendin e mirë jo se jo.

Em atë i mbylli për mue dyert e kësajë familjeje, Por ai s'mendon se zemrat e tyne s'i kanë mbyllë dyert për Dijen që aq fort e kanë dashë. Oh sa mallëngjehem kur i ndigjoj nga oborri zanat e tyne. Oh sa dëshirojsha të më ngushullonte Mamë Gjystina tue m'i lëmue flokët e kokës. Oh sa do të kënaqesha sikur të mundesha me e përqafue Irenën dhe t'i thojsha në vesh se sa fort më ka marrë malli për... Shpendin. Ndoshta im atë pandeh se me këtë mënyrë i vu gardh dashunis s'eme me Shpendin. Oh sa shum gabohet. Demede s'e ka provue ndonjiherë dashunin që t'a njofi fuqin e sajë të papërballueshme. Ndoshta ai kujton se me masat e ndalimit do të mundet me e shue flakën e fortë të dashunis që valvitet në zemrat t'ona. Ndoshta ai mendon t'a ftorisi zemrën t'eme me jargët e ndonji bandillit që i pëlqen tue kujtue se zemra asht nji enë bakri e jo nji magje ndiesish e lakmish të pastra. Ai demede nuk e din se atje ku shkrep dashunia e vërtetë hapet nji vullkan i pashueshëm për jetë. Lavët e këtij vullkani janë lotet dhe krateri i tij syt. Ky vullkan edhe kur duket si i shuem, ndizet e digjet përmbrenda për të hgufmue ma vonë ma me forcë. Ai do të ndizet, do të digjet dhe do të grafëllojë, pse ashtu e ka krijue natyra, pse ashtu shfren e kënaqet.

----------

